# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Cilat jane meritat kombetare te Nene Terezes?

## altruisti_ek84

Nëna Tereze  Një pikë uji në gurin e nxehtë!
Nënë Tereza mund të ishte e madhe por as djersën, as vuajtjet, as dashurinë, as gjakun as varrin - nuk ja fali tokës shqiptare. (M. Pirraku)

Hajrudin S. Muja

Në verën e vitit 2007, pasi kishin ngritur bustin e Nënë Terezes në Ulqin, më erdhi një mik i imi për vizitë. Në bisedë e sipër, krejt rastësisht, hapëm temën e busteve dhe emërtimeve të shumëta të Nënës Tereze, të cilat mua më dukeshin të tepërta edhe po të ishin të vërteta të gjitha ato të mira që ajo kishte bërë për njerëzimin!? Pyetja vehten edhe mikun tim: çfarë merite kishte busti i Nënë Terezes në Ulqin , çfarë kishte bërë ajo për Ulqinin që ta meritonte një nderim të tillë? Ulqini kishte pasur personalitete të njohura detare, politike e fetare, kishte pasur bëmirës e të devotshëm, por asnjëri nuk ishte nderuar në këtë shkallë. Tani popullata e Ulqinit për gjithë jetën, për çdo mëngjes në hyrje të qytetit do të përballet me bustin e Nënë Terezes. Madje edhe fëmijët që do të lindin, të parën gjë që do të shikojnë jashtë shtëpisë së maternitetit, në boten e re, do të jetë ikona e Nënës së madhe Tereze që kishte lindur në Shkup, por që kishte jetuar e kishte vdekur në Kalkutë të Indisë(?!). Përballë maternitetit, Rruga Nënë Tereza/Majka Tereza, apo nuk tingëllon mirë? Përse dhe për kë, gjithë ky nderim...?
Unë jam i sigurtë se miku im intelektual ishte plotësisht injorant, ashtu siç isha unë, për jetën dhe veprën e Nënë Terezes së madhe, jo pse ai nuk kishte lexuar për të, por për arsye se ato që kishte mund të lexojë në mediat shqiptare, ishin asgjë më pak se një propagandë e hiperbolizuar tridhuese. I gjithë asryetimi i tij, për këtë nderim, ishte se ajo kishte mbërri famë, se ishte shqiptare dhe se kishte fituar Çmimin Nobël me të cilin kishte nderuar çdo shqiptarë! Po a i nderojnë shqiptarët heronjt e sajuar?
Pasi u ndava me mikun, mbeta vetëm. Pa e harruar Ulqinin, kujtova fushatat nëntereziane që dukshëm vështrohen, jo vetëm në Ulqin, por në secilën skutë të Shqipërisë Etnike. Këtë emër (Nënë Tereza) mban aeroporti i vetëm Ndërkombëtarë i Shqipërisë. Kështu quhet spitali më i madh shtetëror në Tiranë. Kështu quhen një seri rrugësh, sheshes, shoqatash, e organizmash në gjithë Shqipërinë . Në Prishtinë u rezervua ky emër për liceun Lojola, për një pjesë të oborrit të Shkollës Fillore Hasan Prishtina, për internat të kishës, emri i sheshit kryesor të Prishtinës, sipërfaqja tokësore sa sipërfaqja e një lagjeje të qytetit për Tempullin e Paqes (!?!) dhe brenda natës u vendos shtatorja Nënë Terezë, në vendin e legalizuar për shtatoren  e heroinës kombëtare Shotë Galica!? . Kush e di sa shtatore të tilla, si në Ulqin, gjenden të vendosura përgjatë qyteteve shqiptare të Shqipërisë, Kosovës, Maqedonisë e Malit të Zi. Figura e Nënë Trezes u bë aq e rëndësishme, saqë edhe Kryemenistri Berisha, urdhëroj që në reçetat mjeksore të shtypet gjithmonë fëtyra e Nënë Terezes (mbase si hajmali). Pluhur i madh u çua nga elita intelektuale e politike për të vendosur këtë fëtyrë edhe në kartat e identitetit për shtetasit e Shqipërisë(?!) si nënë e të gjithë shqiptarëve. Për nderë të shenjtërimit të saj, më 19 tetor 2003, në Shqipëri periudha njëvjeçare (nga 19 tetor 2003 deri 18 tetor 2004) do të quhet "Viti i Nënë Terezës". Kështu Nënë Tereza u shëndrrua në një mit aq të madh, sa në mjediset e kësaj elite shqiptare, ju mund ta kritikoni Zotin por jo Nënë Terezën! Si jemi nisur, ka rrezik që nga një Nënë Tereze që i kemi dhuruar botës, të kthehemi në komb "Nene Tereze", rreth sloganit për Evropën e Bashkuar!? 
Kritiku Zuko Xhumhur, ka një thënije kuptimplote: Sikur të kishte krijuar Zoti Don Kishotin dhe Sanço Pançon, moti do të kishin qenë të vdekur. Meqë ata i krijoi vjershëtori, kurrë nuk do të vdesin... . Natyrisht, miti i Nënë Terezes është i natyrës së tillë. Kjo natyrë e ka hiperbolizuar në kategori e emërtime të shumëta, të pameritueshme e skandaloze: Nëna Tereze: Nderi i kombit, Krenaria kombëtare, Murgesha e vogël, me zemër të madhe, Nobeliste e Paqes dhe Simbol i Dashurisë, Gruaja më e madhërishme e botës, Figura më e shëndritshme e historise kombetare, Nëna jonë e madhe, Mishërim i mëshirës dhe mirësjelljes, Nëna e të gjithë njerëzimit, Shenjtorja e tërë planetit, Engjelli, hyjnesha e shenjtorja e fundit,  Nënë e madhe e botës", qytetare e botës, e popujve, e feve dhe qytetërimeve , grua më e fuqishme mbi tokë, OKB-ja, paqa e botës" , "Lajmëtare guximtare të dashurisë së Krishtit" , shembull i transformimit njerëzor të dashurisë së Zotit , heroina e kohës" , dhe jo vetëm kaq: Nga të gjitha gjërat që ka krijuar Zoti, më e madhja ishte Nënë Tereza ...
Emërtimet e këtilla kanë kaluar në ekstermitet, bile edhe në marrëzi: se madje edhe modelizimi i bashkëjetesës dhe tolerancës në qytetin e Shkodrës, do të ishte i mangët pa madhështinë e Nënë Terezës . Se vepra dhe mirësia e saj botërore e ngriti shumë lart shpirtin Shqiptar... . Edhe 101 marrëzi të tjera të kësaj kategorie! Aq e madhe dhe aq e vyeshme sa vazhdimisht thërrasin: Shqiptar! Merr pak lavdi nga lavdia e saj, pak virtyte nga virtytet e saj, pak mirësi nga mirësitë e saj, pak humanizëm për të mjerët dhe të varfërit nga humanizmi i saj, pak sakrifica nga sakrificat e saj, pak guxim nga guximi i saj që, të bëhesh më i mirë, më njerëzor, më i qytetëruar, më i virtytshëm, duke u orientuar kah njerëzorja, dashuria dhe guximi për të triumfuar mbi të keqen. 
Eshtë thënë, madje shumë herë edhe se pa Nënë Terezen nuk do të ishte e mundur Pavarsia e Kosovës!  Prandaj ajo meritonte manifestimin tradicional "Ditët përkujtimore të Nënës Tereze" në Prishtinë dhe në Prizren . Manifestime me rastin e ditëlindjes së Nënë Terezes në Shkup  e manifestime të tjera të panumërta. A kam të drejtë të pyes, sa manifestime janë bërë për nderë të Adem Jasharit dhe bijve të tjerë që e lanë me gjak lirinë e Kosovës? Sa ditëlindje u janë festuar atyre? Pse në Kosovë nuk është emërtua asnjë rrugë, asnjë shesh, asnjë shoqatë e asnjë institucion me emrin Nëna Zahide, nënës së komandantit legjendar, që dha 20 kurbanë për lirinë e Kosovës(?!). Ku është nderimi i Dervish Hatixhesë , një humaniste e madhe shqiptare e fillimshekullit të XX-të qe shpetoi sa e sa jetë njerëzish në Shqipëri?!
Në një peticion të publikuar, Ismail Kadare  ishte ndër të nënshkruarit dhe thirrësit për përshpejtimin e ndërtimit të katedrales katolike në Prishtinë për ta madhëruar kështu Nënën Tereze. Athuase katedralet nuk ndërtohen për të bërë fe por për të mbajtur emra...?! Me mendimin e Kadaresë ishte e gjithë elita politike kosovare, në kohen kur kërkesat e herëpasherëshme të BIK-ut, për ndërtimin e një Qendre Islamike në Kryeendren Kosovare me 95% të konfesionit islam, u injoruan e u kundërshtuan. Le të mos injorohet rasti kur KFOR-i nuk dëshironte të lejonte ndërtimin e xhamisë në Lladov të Gjilanit, ndërkohë që në një mjedis shqiptar musliman, si në Rugovë, ku nuk dihet kurrë të ketë patur shqiptarë katolikë, ngrihet kisha roman-katolike! 
Vëni re, tek po bënte zbulimin e bustit të humanistes së madhe në Klinë (Kosovë), Ibrahim Rugova u la porosinë kosovarëve: "sot me shtatoren dhe sheshin e vet do të jetë e panishme në jetën e përditshme të qytetin tuaj, do të jetë shenjë e orientimit dhe një shenjë e pranisë së saj këtu... se... Nëna Tereze është simbol i kombit modern kosovar dhe shqiptar dhe një ndër simbolet të mbarë njerëzimit".  A kam të drejtë të pyes, cila është shenja e orjentimit që u kërkon Rugova Kosovarëve? Sa herë u kishte kërkuar Rugova atyre që për shenjë të orjentimit të ndiqnin gjurmët dhe shembullin e Adem Jasharit dhe të UÇK-së? Për nderë të Nënë Terezes u zhvilluan sesione shkencore, ekspozita, koncerte Grand Gala në sheshe e katedrale, konkurse skulpture e shumë të tjera... Çka u organizua për nderë të trimave legjendarë të Kosovës? 
Nëse shqiptarët duhej vlerësuar për kontribute të shquara që u kishin dhënë në vende të tjera, për njerëz të botës, kishte shumë më të lavdishëm, madje edhe se vetë Nënë Tereza. Dinastia e madhe e Qyprilijve për disa shekuj kishin dhënë drejtues perandorakë. Mehmet Ali Pasha - themeluesi i shtetit modern të Egjiptit. Këta natyrisht nuk i përmendi kush sepse ata nuk i kanë mësuar në librat e shkollës. Fatkeqësisht nuk u përmendën as Balshajt, që kanë pasur shtetin më të madh shqiptar, para Skënderbeut, as Bushatlinjtë që kanë pasur gjithashtu shtet më të madh, më të fuqishëm e më të organizuar pas Skënderbeut, gati të parin shtet kombëtar në Ballkan .
Sa intelektual arrogantë sot shprehen haptas dhe shpallin arrogantë e antishqiptarë të gjithë ata që nuk do të përmendin Nënë Terezën (ose ndonjë tjeter si puna e saj), e lere më të flasish e të shkruash për të në vështrimin kritik. Në raste të shumta flagrante përkatësia në besimin katolik e mirëbërëses së Kalkutës në Indi duhej të kishte lidhje me vetë historinë e kombit shqiptarë, ose duhet të përballohesh me nofkën antishqiptar (?!). 
Derisa të vazhdojmë të mashtrojmë veten kështu, ne nuk do të paraqesim gjë tjeter veç një llojë majmuni që di shkrim e lexim, që mashtron veten  për ditët e bardha që do të vijnë. Si ka mundësi ende të mos shohim se e vërteta dhe e pavërteta nuk janë vëllezër por armiq, armiq  të përbetuar që vazhdimisht rekrutojnë ushtarë të rinj për të mashtuar. Por e pavërteta është si balta e gjallë, sa më shumë të lëvizësh e ajo më shumë të gëlltitë në vetvete dhe të përbinë duke mos treguar kurrëfar mëshire. Ne mund të trumpetojmë si të duam, por kemi bindjen se jemi ulur këmbëkryq në ballë të oxhakut të atyre që nuk mësojnë as nga gabimet e veta as nga gabimet e të huajve, si gjithnjë këngë trimërie në robëri  robëri intelektuale. Kishte të drejtë Unamuno, kur në veprën Ndjenja tragjike e jetës thoshte: Shkenca e vërtetë na mëson, para së gjithash që të dëshojmë dhe të jemi të vetëdijshëm sa pak dimë.
Miku im iku, por mua më la në siklet. Si mund ta mohoj unë këtë nënë të madhe me gjithë këto që më servohen përpara?! Kush jam unë të mohoj meritën e saj të fituar me sakrificat e një jete? I etur për të gjetë përgjigjet në pyetjet që vetë ja shtroja vetes, pasi u ktheva prej pushimeve, takova Z. Richard Knight, një ish profesor në Columbia University me të cilin na ka lidhur një debat qysh prej Luftës së Kosovës (1998/1999). Pasi i tregova hallin, ai më sygjeroj një literaturë, një pjesë të së cilës e kishte vetë dhe ma mundësoj, ndërsa pjesën tjetër e bleva apo e huazova në librarinë e Manhatanit. Por më shumë, më inkurajoj me një artikull të të përjavshmes Time për publikimin e letrave të Nënë Terezes, dhe për librin e Brian Kolodiejchuk-it (postulat në procesin e shenjtërimit të Nënës Terezë): Mother Teresa  Come Be My Light ku ishin publikuar ato letra në tërësi. Afërsisht në këtë kohë ishte shqipëruar edhe një vepër kritike për Nënë Terezen: Mother Teresa  The Final Verdict, të gazetarit Aroup Chatterjee të lindur e të rritur në vendin e Kalkutës, aty ku e kishte kaluar pothuaj tërë jetën dhe kishte vdekur kjo nënë e madhe. 
Një dëshirë e zjarrtë më mbërtheu për të hequr injorancën që më kishte përvetësuar për këtë nënë të madhe, për të cilën unë gabimisht kisha menduar se nuk e meritonte gjithë këtë respekt që po i bëhej. A nuk e kishte pasur bota mjaft nga propaganda e Nënë Terezes? Parreshtur tërë zhurmë, duke përshpëritur, duke bërtitur, mërmëritur, pa pushim për dekada të tëra. A nuk e ndiejm veten të obliguar që të mbajmë ekuilibrin duke kërkuar anën tjetër të medaljes? Tek e fundit, edhe po të ishin të gjitha ato që përfliteshin për të, të vërteta, prapë ishte i tepërt gjithë ai nderim, që më shumë gjasonte në një propagandë me një qëllim të dyshimtë, sesa në një nderim të mirfilltë! A nuk u duket edhe juve diçka e tillë?... 
Tashmë sa herë është përsëritur, ajo fjala e saj me rastin e marrjes së çmimit Nobël, një e vetme arsye që ajo duhet nderuar, respektuar e madje edhe adhuruar! Punë e madhe nëse Nënë Tereza me këtë rast kishte thënë se "Nga gjaku dhe origjina, jam shqiptare". A mjafton kjo për të qenë e madhe. Çka bërë ajo për Shqipërinë dhe për shqiptarët? Asgjë! A na nderon pra ky idol i rrejshëm me surratin e së cilës kemi mbushur çdo skutë të Shqipërisë Etnike?! Aspak!

BIOGRAFIA
Siç na thuhet, Gonxhe (Anje) Bojaxhiu, fëmiju i tretë  i Kolë  e Drane  Bojaxhiut , lindi në 27 gusht të vitit 1910   në një lagje vllehe të Shkupit  (nën Perandorinë Osmane).
Në lidhje me me biografinë e kësaj nëne të madhe, të dhënat shumë herë nuk janë të njëjta, duke paraqitur kështu kundërthënie. Sipas një verzioni, familja e saj zhvendoset në Tiranë pasi i ati i saj vdes i helmuar nga sllavët gjatë një udhëtimi për në Beograd ku kishte shkuar për të hapur një shkollë shqipe(?) . Kjo familje e ka prejardhjen nga një familje shkodrane e zbritur nga Fani i Mirditës që pasi u shpërngul në Prizren kaloi në Shkup. Në një verzion tjeter, familja kaloj në Shkup nga Shkodra (dhe jo nga Prizreni) pak para se të lindëte Gonxhja.
Biografi i saj zyrtar Navin Chavla më 22 prill 1996, shkruan se Tereza e kishte mërzi dhe thuajse ofendohej kur nofka grua e thjeshtë fshatare shqiptare përdorej për të. Ai tha se Nenë Tereza i kishte treguar ati, se familja e saj në fillim ishin tregtar venecian, përkatësisht nga Italia, të cilët emrigruan në Shqipëri . Sipas një verzioni, babai i saj Nikolas Bojaxhiu, ishte një farmacist , një sipërmarrës ndërtimesh dhe një shitës me shumicë ushqimesh , apo një ndihmës doktorr . Sigurisht, këtu nuk ka rëndësi aspak çka qenë i ati i saj, por vetëm tregon sinqeritetin e biografëve, prej të cilëve nuk mund të presim shumë edhe kur bie fjala për gjëra të rëndësishme, si për Terezen dhe për Kalkutën? 
Aurel Plasari, mbështet mendimin se Nënë Tereza kishte të ëmën katolike shqiptare, kurse të atin shqiptaro-vllah nga familja vllahe e Bojaxhinjve, që jetonte në lagjen e vllehëve . Ai përkujton një intervistë të Kryetarit të Unionit për Kulturën të Aromanëve në Maqedoni Dimo Dimcev, i cili kishte përshkruar me korrektësi prejardhjen e familjes së Gonxhe Bojaxhiut në një intervistë për NIN-in. Megjithëse reagimet  intelektualëve nuk munguan, ata nuk sollen asnjë provë bindëse për të mbrojtur tendencat e tyre. Ata madje nuk patën aftësi të logjikojnë se fjalë si bojë (në shqip ngjyrë) dhe bojaxhi, me të cilën argumentojnë, janë huazime nga turqishtja dhe si të tilla kanë hyrë në më shumë se një gjuhë të Ballkanit . 
Sidoqëftë, në moshën 18 vjeçare, Gonxhja hyri në Urdhrin e Motrave të Zonjës tonë të Loretos në Irlande, ku u bë murgeshë dhe më 1930 mori titullin Nëna Terezë për nderë të të shenjtit Teresa të Avilës, një shenjtorë spanjol të shekullit XVI-të. Me pas u vendos ne Kalkutë të Indisë ku do ta kalojë gjithë jetën e saj. 
Sipas Artistes së Popullit Marija Kraja dhe njëkohësisht mike e familjes së Gonxhe Bojaxhiut, Nënë Tereza e ka quajtur ditën më të bukur të jetës së saj ditën kur për herë të pare pas 50 vjetësh vizitoi Shqipërinë  në vitin 1989 . Me këtë rast, ajo  bashkë me shoqen e diktatorit  Nexhmijen, shkoi te varri i Enver Hoxhës me një buzëqeshje e tufë lule në dorë, për ta nderuar diktatorin , i cili kishte ndaluar të gjitha besimet në Zotin! Ajo i kish dërguar më parë letër Komitetit Shqiptar për Marrëdhëniet me Jashtë, por nuk mori kurrë përgjigje. Një tjetër letër ia kish nisur ish-Presidentit të Republikës në vitin 1989, të cilit i theksonte se: për 60 vjetë, kam vizituar shumë e shumë vende jashtë atdheut tim . 
Ardian Vehbiu, vështronte se lidhjet e mirëfillta të veprimtarisë së Nënë Terezës me jetën dhe kulturën në Shqipëri janë të dobëta për të përligjur tërë këtë bujë bombastike, pa përmendur indinjatën histerike dhe logorrenë nacionaliste të të gjithë "nënë-terezistëve" të orëve të fundit; as ka kuptim t'i jepet ndonjë farë ngjyrimi i spikatur etnik ose kombëtar një figure si Gonxhe Bojaxhiu... . Në një intervistë, dhënë të përdistshmes italiane Corriere Della Sera (nuk me kujtohet data), dhe të përkthyer e të botuar shqip në Java, tregohet kur në fillim të intervistës, gazetari e kishte pyetur Nënën Tereze: A jeni shqiptare?. Si përgjigje ajo i ishte përgjigjur shkurt: Unë jam katolike!. Në fund të intervistës, gazetari kaloi prapë në pyetjen e fillimit: A jeni shqiptare?. Edhe nëna terezë i ishte përgjigjur njëjtë: Unë jam katolike!. Asgjë të keqe nuk ka në përgjigjen që kishte bërë Tereza. Por, athua se gazetari nuk e dinte se ajo ishte katolike? Përse ajo nuk i pranoj gazetarit, se ishte shqiptare, nuk dëshironte të ishte e tillë, apo nuk e ndiente veten të sigurtë si e tillë?!
Franka Xambonini gazetare e njohur Italiane, e nderuar me çmime nderkombetare te gazetarise ka shkruar librin: Tereza e Kalkutes - lapsi i Zotit (1992). Në këtë libër, janë shënuar bisedat që ajo kishte bërë me Nënë Terezen. Në një rast, ajo e kishte pyetur: Është ëndërra juaj vajtja në Shqipëri. Nënë Terezë?. Në përgjigjen e sajë, nuk kishte asgjë sentimentale, asgjë nostalgjike: Jo, nuk është ëndërr e imja. Tani nuk kam njeri atje. Është diçka për të cilën Shqipëria ka nevoje. Shkoj në Shqipëri jo sepse është kombi im, por sepse duhet ti çoj Krishtin.... Vajtja ime do të jetë hapi i parë... Sepse unë nuk hap një shtëpi po nuk pati kishë. Dhe në kishë unë vë kryqin. Po pranuan një shtëpi timen, pranojnë edhe Krishtin. Dhe për ta pranuar duhet të ndryshojnë ligjin... (Faqja 157). Mirë për 10%-shin e trungut kombëtarë katolik, po për mazhorancën muslimane a meriton të quhet simbol kombëtarë? Ajo ishte thjeshtë një predikuese e nderuar e krishtrimit, nëse ishte edhe e tillë?! 
Aq më tepër që Nënë Tereza haste vështirësi për të folur rrjedhshëm Shqip . Dhe kur ajo nuk dinte të fliste shqip, ç'lartësim e meritë kishte si shqiptare? 
Bota ishte informuar, se kur Gonxhe Bojaxhiu zbriti nga një anije në Kalkutë, kjo e re kishte braktisur një jetë plot të mira për të ardhur në një vend të egër dhe të shkatërruar. Përkundrazi, duke vështruar gjendjen ekonomike dhe politike të viteve të 30-ta në Maqedoninë e sotme, një vend persekutimesh e konfliktesh, e njëkohësisht edhe standardet e një qyteti dhjetë milionësh si Kalkuta, që ishte kryeqytet i Perandorisë Britanike, dihet se ajo nuk kishte braktisur një jetë plot të mira dhe nuk kishte shkuar në një vend të egër.
Pozicionimi i saj real kundrejt vuajtjeve të të varfërve, më së miri pati ardhur në shprehje në një intervistë të vitit 1981 në Washington. Në pyetjen nëse ajo i mësonte të varfërit që ta akceptonin fatin e tyre, ajo qe përgjigjur: Besoj se është një gjë shumë e bukur që të varfërit ta akceptojnë shortin e tyre dhe ta ndajnë atë me vuajtjet e Krishtit. Besoj se vuajtja e njerëzve të varfër përbën një ndihmesë të madhe për pjesën tjetër të botës. Kështu ishte tejet e rëndësishme një vdekje e bukur. Mos ishte e bukur një vdekje pa dhimbje? Natyrisht që jo  një nga anekdotat më të dashura për Nënë Terezën ishin fjalët e një gruaje që po vdiste nga kanceri. Jezusi po të puth, - i paskësh shpjeguar ajo gruas që po përjetonte dhimbje të mëdha. I thuaj atëherë që të mos më puth më  qenkësh përgjigjur gruaja . Histori të tilla në qarqet katolike gjithnjë janë të mirëseardhura për të bërë humor!
Më 28 nëntor 1996, gazeta britanike The Independent doli me artikullin në faqen e saj kryesore me titullin: Nënë Tereza  Unë dua të vdes. Artikullin e shkruante korrospondenti i gazetës Andrew Gumbel nga Roma e Vatikani, që i linte përshtypjen lexuesit që reportazhi të ishte si rezultat i punës së tij në Kalkutë. Në artikull thoshte se si Nënë Tereza thuajse i urrente trajtimet e sofistikuara mjeksore, por pranonte se kishte një ushtri me doktor që punonin 24 orë për ti shpëtuar jeten. Z. Gumbel na tregonte se meqë Nënë Tereza ishte me një këmbë në qiell ajo ndihej në ankth dhe në siklet që ishte akoma gjallë. Një ditë pas botimit të artikullit, Tereza pati një angioplasti që e mbijetoj, dhe kjo për moshën 86 vjeçare nuk ishte një mrekulli, por ajo çuditërisht reflektoj dëshirën që të mos vdesë. 
Më 1983, në Spitalin Gemelli në Romë ku ishte e shtruar Nënë Tereza, doktorri i saj doli para medias dhe tregoj se ajo (Tereza) kishte refuzuar të merrte medikamente lehtësuese ajo donte ti ofronte vuajtjet e saja para Zotit. Por më pas ajo mori ilaçet për të lehtësuar dhimbjet. Ajo kurrë nuk i refuzoj ato, sikur do tu tregonin shumë infermjere në Woodlands. Ajo nuk e duronte dhembjen dhe ankohej shumë herë për to, veçënarisht kur ajo dendej me gjilpëra. Por prapëseprapë, fajelt e doktorit të Romës u raportuan të nesërmen në gjithë median e globit . 
Në Ladies Home Journal një nga revistat më të njohura të grave të shtresave të larta, në prill të vitit 1996, Daphne Barak, pasi kishte bërë një bisedim me Nënë Terezën, në një rast e kishte pyetur: A mendon për vdekjen? Nënë Tereza ju përgjigj: Kur te me vijë koha, unë thjeshtë do të zë një shtrat  në kaligat dhe do të pres për fundin. Në fund të këti viti (1996) ajo u sëmu rëndë dhe në ankth të madh menjëherë shkoj për kontroll në njërin nga klinikat e qytetit Woodland Clinic dhe Birla Heart Institute. Ajo shpenzoj në pak javë të qëndrimit të saj në klinikë më shumë se të ardhurat e gjithë jetës së një familjeje të klasës së mesme. Shpenzimet i mbuluan klinikat . Nënë Tereza dëshironte të vuante si Jezusi dhe të vdiste si e varfër, Dhoma e saj ishte e pajisur me dy oksimetra (që masin furnizimin e gjakut me oksigjen) me vlerë prej $ 10.000 (14 vjetë pune për një mësues në Indi) dhe një dollap të mbushura me ilaçe kardiake, me vlerë prej $ 15.000... Ajo vdiq në Kalkutë të Indisë më 5 shtator 1997. Shuma Raha shkruante se truma e madhe e njerëzve që ndiqnini trupin e pajetë të Rabindranat Tagorës per tu djegur në turrën e druve, ju sulën trupit të poetit, duke i shkulur mjekrren që ta mbanin si kujtim. Ashtu përmendë edhe funeralin e Satyajit Ray e Uttam Kumar  Vdekjen e Nënës Terezes, gazetarja Patricia Smith  e deklaroj  Në qetësi, nuk pati asnjë vajtim, asnjë qarje të mbytur, asnjë e dhënë pas vajtimit torturues...
Sipas editorialit në Ananda Bazaar Patrika një ditë pas funeralit, të vetmen meritë që një kalkutas i kishte dhënë Nënës terezë ishte se: e ka paraqitur qytetin tonë si një nga vendet më të errëta të planetit 

FAMA
Kishte shumë të drejtë Abdi Baleta, kur shkruante: Po të mos ishte një agjente e zellshme dhe e vyer e veprimtarisë së Vatikanit, Tereza do të kishte mbetur një person i panjohur në këtë botë, sikurse kanë mbetur me mijëra që kanë bërë sakrfica njerëzore ndoshta edhe më të mëdha. Tereza Bojaxhiun e bëri të famshme me emrin Nënë Tereza e Kalkutës më shumë propaganda e fuqishme e Vatikanit, sesa përkushtimi e sakrifica e saj. Kush nuk kupton kaq gjë, kot hyn të bëjë analiza... Në OKB Tereza nuk kishte vajtur si përfaqësuese shqiptare, por si përfaqësuese e Vatikanit, pra si agjente e Vatikanit... 
Historia mediale e shqiptares së shenjtë aq të përshpëritshme, fillon me anglezin Malcolm Muggeridge (1903-1990) , gazetar me një pozicion unik dhe me mundësi të plota për përdorimin e medias së shkruar dhe asaj televizive në Britani dhe SHBA: Pa të, bota ndoshta as që do të kishte dëgjuar ndonjëherë për Nënë Terezën, shkroi pas vdekjes së tij, Catholic Times . 
Muggeridge, një konservator fanatik, i cili liberalizmin sekular e quante si më të madhen nga të gjitha fuqitë shkatërruese, bënte pjesë në grupin e gazetarëve të sponsorizuar nga "Congress for Cultural Freedom". Ishte fjala për një organizatë të CIA-s, e cila donte të themelonte një antikulturë proamerikane për tia kundërvënë komunizmit .  Sigurisht që shumë shpejt, këtë mision e morën në dorë edhe të tjerë, por është shumë e sigurtë, siç bënte të ditur Cathiolic Times, pesë javë nga vdekja e Nënë Terezes, se ajo do të kujtohet edhe kur Muggaridge të jetë harruar. 
Ja si filloj ngjarja. Një ditë në marsin e vitit 1968, në shtëpinë e tij në Robertsbridge, Muggeridge e mori në telefon Oliver Hunking  drejtues i programit për çeshtje fetare në kanalin televiziv BBC dhe i kërkoj të intervistonte për emision të radhës një Murgeshë Indiane të quajtur Nëna Terezë, që në atë kohë po vizitonte Londrën. Oferta ju pranua. 
Atëbotë, murgesha e lindur në Shqipëri, Tereza, drejtonte akoma në mënyrë modeste shtëpinë e saj të vdekësve në Kalkuta, aty ku para se të vdisnin jetëndërruesit - kungoheshin në fshehtësi. Në krahasim me misionin hindian Ramakrishna dhe misionin Amerikan Assembly of God, që vepronte atje, urdhëri i Terezës deri në fund mbeti një pikë ujë mbi shkëmbin e nxehur. Sidoqoftë, Muggeridge dhe Nënë Tereza u takuan për herë të parë në manastrin Holy Child në sheshin Cavendish Square të Londrës. Kjo ishte edhe hera e parë që Nënë Tereza po qëndronte para një kamere televizive, në marsin e vitit 1968. Në këtë intervistë, Muggeridge e mori vesh se Tereza nuk ishte indiane, por shqiptare, gjë që e gëzoj, sepse ai ishte përkrahës i flaktë i katolicizmit në Evropën Lindore dhe kishte lidhje me grupe të fshehta katolike që financoheshin nga CIA dhe Vatikani. Intervista u transmetua në Kanalin Televiziv BBC, në maj të vitit 1968 dhe u ritransmetua më pas, meqë u pëlqye nga publiku. Shprehjet: Unë marr njerëz nga rruga dhe Kur prekim të varfërin prekim trupin e Jezusit  nuk u përdorën nga Tereza, ata u vendosen më vonë nga Muggeride. Por prapë, me kete rast nuk u krijue asnjë mit, asnjë yllë. 
Muggeridge nuk u dorzua. Ai mendoj se mënyra më e mirë për të vënë heroinën e tij në qender të vemendjes së botës, do të ishte përmes një realizimi të një filmi, që do ta bënte BBC në zonën e Kalkutës. Vetë Nenë Tereza në fillim ngurroj për filmin, por Muggeridge e nxiti atë përmes mikut të tij Kardinalit Hinan të Londrës. Ajo ra dakord por nuk ishte aq entuziaste: Nëse ky program televiziv do ti ndihmojë njerëzit që ta njohin më mirë Zotin, atëherë le ta realizojmë . Kurse Muggeridge i shkroj këto fjalë: Le të bëjmë diçka të bukur për Zotin. Filmi, që u filmua për pesë ditë, u bë në mars të vitit 1969 dhe u shfaq për herë të parë në ekranin televiziv me titull: Nënë Tereza e Kalkutës dhe me nëntitull Diçka e bukur për Zotin, të përcjellë nga një libër bestseller, me të njëjtin titull. Në film, ka një skenë ku Nënë Tereza shfaqet me një vajzë të verbër indiane dhe me doren e saj fërkon vazhdimisht sytë e vajzës. Pas kësaj, shprehja e fëtyrës së vajzës ndryshon, dhe ajo shpërthen në një buzëqeshje engjëllore. Gjërat e vetme që mungonin në këtë skenë ishin balta dhe pështyma të përdorura nga Jezusi për të kthyer shikimin e të verbërit . Filmi u shpall legjendar, sipas një pohimi të Muggeridge, sepse gjatë xhirimit të tij, në shtëpinë e Terezës, me dritare të vogla nga të cilat hynte një dritë tepër e zbehtë, qenkësh konstatuar një mrekulli fotografike  njëfarë drite e vakët midis errësirës së dhomës, dukuri teknikisht e pashpjegueshme . Shumë vjetë më vonë, në vitin 1994, kameramani Ken Macmillian, sqaroi se atëbotë kishte provuar për të parën herë një film të ri, nga firmat Kodak: Kur pamë versionin final të filmit, doja të ngrija në qiell meritat e Kodakut, mirëpo Muggeridge ma ndaloi këtë 
Por, Muggeridge përjetoj edhe një mrekulli tjeter gjatë xhirimeve në Kalkutë, kur zbuloj se automjeti i Nënë Terezes, kishte motorrin në një vend të ndryshëm nga ai që duhej të ishte. Madje me të drejtë ai kishte pyetur veten Nëse rrotat e makinës janë në dorë të Zotit apo të ndonjë force tjetër jashtëtoksore 
Filmi u prit mirë në Angli, por në Amerikë, pothuaj krijoj një gjendje histerike. Falë filmit dhe propagandës së vazhdueshme të Muggeridges për Nenë Terezen, në fillim të vitit 1970-të, Nënë Tereza, njihej në Britani nga njerëzit e rëndomtë, ndonëse në rrugët e Kalkutës pak kush dinte për të! Edward Finch, drejtues i Dioqezës Anglikane të Shelmsfordit, në vitin 1970 tregon një ndodhi  që i kishte treguar Nënë Tereza më 1973: Ajo më tha se kishte qenë duke ecur në një rrugë të Londrës, kur një shitës lulesh i kishte thënë: A je ti Nënë Tereza e Malcolm Muggeridges. Kjo pyetje e kishte bërë atë të qeshte .
Mrekullitë e sajuara të Muggeriges ngjasin tek një e krishterë, por kur bëhej fjalë për mrekulli jokrishtere, Muggeridge nuk ishte shumë entuziast. Duke qenë përkrahës i flaktë i aktivitetit luftarak amerikan, ai shkoj në Hiroshima për ta thyer atë që ai e quante një mit. Ai foli me një prift të moçëm dhe arriti në përfundim se të gjithë ato histori mbi duart fosile njerzore të mbetura nëpër mure, apo të biçikletave të shkrira pas bombës atomike, nuk ishin të vërteta .
Protestantë me shumë ndikim në SHBA, si Billy Graham, dhe katolikë si F. Buckley, Jr. krijuan shprehjen fluturake për shënjtoren e gjallë, e cila po i mblidhte nga rrugët e Kalkutas më të varfrit e të varfërve (Një pohim që në fakt doli i rremë, mirëpo që nga vetë Tereza u përsërit shumë herë me mirënjohje).
Vlersimi im për Muggeridgen  thotë Chatrterjee  është i ngjajshëm me atë të vajzës së Stalinit, Svetlanës, e cila kje kthye në kristjane e që u miqësua me Muggeridgen, më vonë miqësia e tyre u prish dhe ajo i shkroj këto fjalë: Ti je nga ato qenje të pushtuara nga djalli, e që duhet shmangur me çdo kusht. Këto qenje sjellin fatkeqësi në jeten e të tjerëve dhe i shkatrrojnë ata. Njerzit e mire janë modest e të heshtur (siç është Kiti yt). Por ki kujdes, Zoti e sheh sqimen dhe kryelartësinë e atë nuk e mashtron dot  
E përjavshmja globale Amerikane Time ka qenë prej propaganduesve të saj më të mëdha. Ajo (Time) e beri te famshme me titullin shenjtore e gjallë. Më 1999 TIME hapi shontazhin në internet për të zgjedhur njeriun e shekullit . Që  në fillim Nënë Tereza mbante vendin e dhjetë .

ÇMIMET
A na nderon Nëna Tereza si laurate e çmimit Nobël për Paqë (1979) ? Pse të na nderojë ky çmim? Ska dyshim, se vetë historia e saj dëshmon se ky çmim është plotësisht politik, që për mendimin tim, më shumë të poshtëron sesa të nderon, për asrye se deri më sot ky çmim nuk i është dhënë asnjëherë merituesit. Gandi, apostulli më i madh i paqës në shekullin XX-të, megjithëse i propozuar pesë herë , nuk është vlerësuar kurrë me këtë çmim! Në konkurimin e vitit 1947, pas pavarsisë indiane, Kryetari i Komisionit Gunnar Jahn, në ditarin e tij, shkruante: Përkrahë faktin se ai është personaliteti më i madh në mesin e të propozuarve. Për të mund të thuhen shumë e shumë gjëra të mira  Ne duhet të mos harrojmë se ai nuk është vetëm një apustull i paqës, ai pikësëpari dhe mbi të gjitha është një patriot... Për më tepër, ne duhet të mbajmë në mend faktin se Gandi nuk është naiv. Ai është një jurist dhe avokat i shkëlqyer... Këtu paska një kusht të çuditshëm, që personat e vlersuar, të jenë naivë kurse patriotizmi të ketë kriter shkualifikimi. Sdo mend se patriotizmi i Gandit shetësonte qeverinë Britanike (?!) .
 Më 1906, çmimi Nobël për paqë, ju dha njërit nga presidentët më luftarak të SHBA-ve  Roosevelt. Philadelphia Ledger bënte një koment kritik ndaj këtij veprimi. Duke cituar, të bente mjaft përshtypje fakti që predikuesi i jetës së zellëshme, shfarosësi i sëmundjes së paqës afatgjatë, kampioni ushtarak i ushtrisë dhe flotës së madhe, zotruesi i shkopit të madh të kurorëzohej si pacifisti më i madh i Amerikës. The New York Times shkruante: Një buzëqeshje e madhe iluminoi fëtyrën e globit kur çmimi ju dha qytetarit më luftëdashës të SHBA-ve... Në fakt, në autobiografinë e tij, laurati për çmimin e paqës, pa asnjë llojë hezitimi deklaron: Sipas gjykimit tim personal, shërbimi më i madh që unë i kam bërë paqës, është udhëtimi në detë me flotën luftarake rreth e përqark botës... Në vitin kur ai mori çmimin Nobël për Paqë, ai po dërgonte trupa të armatosura në Ishujt Karibe .   
Më 1912 çmimi Nobël për Paqë ju dha Ministrit të Luftës Elihu Root. Duke mos harruar sasinë e madhe të parave që vinin nga ky çmim, dokumentohet se Çmimi Nobël i Paqës nuk kishte fare të bënte me dashurinë për paqën as me ruajtjen e saj. Shiko lauratin e saj të vitit 1953, që ju dha shefit të Shtabit të Forcave të Përgjithëshme Ushtarake të SHBA-ve: George Marshall. Pa dyshim një çmim politik për të kënaqur SHBA-të që nuk kishte fare të bënte me paqën. E njëjta gjë u përsërit  edhe në lauratin e vitit 1973, kur komisioni Norvegjez ja dha çmimin e Paqës Henry Kisinger-it  Sekretar i Shtetit në Admisistraten e Nixon-it dhe njëri nga arkitektët kryesor i Luftës së Vjetnamit, përgjegjës për miliona të vrarë e të gjymtuar në këtë luftë. Njëkohësisht urdhërues i bombardimeve në Kamboxhë dhe Laos. Falë këti laureti të Paqës, vdiqen së paku 350.000 njerëz në këto dy vende. Ai kurrë nuk ishte avokat i paqës dhe më i njohuri për përdorimin e forcës kundër shteteve që ai u quante jomike. Ishte mik i ngushtë i tiranit Pinoçet, që duke punuar me CIA, rrëzoj qeverinë demokratike të Salvador Allendes. Pas dhënies së këti çmimi, dy antarët e Komisionit dhanë dorëheqjen me neveri, ndërsa Kisingeri kurrë nuk shkoj në Oslo për të marrë çmimine tij Nobël nga frika e shpërthimit të demeonstaratave të dhunëshme kundër tij. Në vitin 1946, çmimi ju dha evangjelistit John Mott-it, mbështetësit të flaktë të Luftës së Parë Bortore. 
Churchili ishte laureat i çminit Nobel për letërsi ndërsa njihej si politikan . Ndërkohqë filozofi francez Sartre e kishte refuzuar Çmimin Nobël, sepse i ishte dukur tepër perëndimorë.
Në vitin 1958, çmimi Nobël për paqë ju dha priftit katolik Belg At Dominiko Pire, për të cilin nuk kishte dëgjuar askush, madje as në Belgjikë. Telegrami nga Osllo u dërgue në qytetin e gabuar dhe ju rikthye dërguesit. Kur gazetari i The New York Times, pyeti Ambasaden Belge dhe Misionin Belg pranë OKB-së se kush ishte laureati i emruar, as ata nuk kishin dëgjuar për të. Në fakt, gazeta duhej të kishte pyetur Vatikanin që mund të kishte njohuri edhe për lauratin e vitit 1930-të, të Nathan Soderblom-it, i cili skishte ndonjë kualifikim veç se ishte kryepeshkopi i Upsaalas. Laureati i vitit 1983 ishte Lech Walesa, mik i ngushtë i Papa Gjon Palit, shkaktar i ndarjes së Polonisë, i cili kur humbi një raund në zgjedhjet presidenciale, refuzoj të pranonte vullnetin e popullit madje refuzoj ti uroj fitoren kundërshtarit të tij. Edhe një pasqyrë për të shikuar veten, çmimi mijëvjeçarë i vitit 2000 ju dha presdentit të Koresë së Jugut Kim Dae-Jung, për shporrjen e komunizmit dhe për aleancen me SHBA-të. Por, një pikë tjetër, mbase e parëndësishme ishte se ai në moshen 50 vjeçare u konvertua  në fenë katolike dhe u pagëzua me emrin St Thomas More .
Njerëzit magjepsen nga çdo çmim prendimorë që mund ta përfitojnë njerëzit më të lartë dhe arsyetohen: Po.. ajo ka marrë çmimin Nobël për Paqë!. Por, për çmimin e saj Papa Gjon Pali i II-të falënderoj Z.Muggeridge, i cili kur e vizitoj (idhullin e tij Papën), mori falënderimin për zbulimin (shpikjen) e Nënë Terezes. Ndoshta, dhënia e çmimit Nobël për një murgeshë katolike nga Shqipëria, do të ishte një goditje e madhe për qeveritë komuniste të ati vendi si dhe për të gjitha qeveritë tjera socialiste. Në fund të fundit, ishte pikërisht Lenini ai që kishte thënë në fillim të shekullit XX-të, se Komunizmi në Londër do të vinte nga Kalkuta, në atë kohë kryeqytet i perandorisë Britanike). Bile, aleat në fushatën e çmimit të Nënë Terezes ishte edhe njeriu i paqës Robert Strange McNemara, Sekretari Amerikan i Mbrojtjes gjatë kohës më të madhe të Luftës së Vjetnamit, një njeri tepër i etur për luftë. Në afkt, ai e propozoj atë tri herë: më 1975 (kur fitoj Sarahovi), 1977 (kur fitoj Amnesty International) dhe më pas më 1979 që rezultoj të ishte një sukses i vërtetë .
Por çmimi Nobël për Paqë nuk ishte i vetmi për Nënë Terezen. Në prill të vitit 1962, kryetari i shtetit të Indisë, dr. Rajendra Prasali i dorëzon Nënë Terezes dhuratën "Shir Medal" për shërbime të jashtzakonshme. Në gusht të këti viti Qeveria e Filipineve i dha shpërblimin "Ramon Magsaja". Nëntë vjetë më vonë, më 6 janar 1971, në Vatikan, Papa Pali VI i dorëzoi dhuratën "Gjoni i 13- Për Paqen. Po këtë vit në Nju-Jork e nderojnë me dhuratën ndërkombëtare "John Kenedy , kurse Universiteti i Washingtonit e bëri doktore nderi (?!)Më 1972 u nderua në Indi me mirënjohjen "Nehru" . Një vit më pas, princi i Edinburgut, Filipi, në praninë e mbretëreshës së Anglisë, Elizabetës së Dytë, i dha mirënjohjen "Tempelton" . Më 1978 mori çmimin "Balsam" nga qeveria italiane për humanitet, paqe dhe vëllazërim në mes popujve. Në qershor të vitit 1981, Tereza mori medaljen Discovery nga Marquette University (Milwaukee) Më 1983 u shpërblye me Rendin e Meritorëve nga Mbretëreshës së Britanisë, Elizabeta. Më 1985 i jepet dhurata "Medalja e Lirisë", që njihet si shpërblimi më i lartë civil në SHBA. Më 1986 i jepet shpërblimi më i lartë i Rusisë, "Medalja e Paqes"...
Nënë Terezes ju dha medalja e Kongresit Amerikan (nga Jesse Helms dhe Jesse Jackson) dhe përfundimisht SHBA-të e bënë Qytetare Nderi  nderë vërtetë i rrallë pak para se të vdiste . Ajo ishte gjithashtu e nderuar me pashaportë nga India, Vatikani, Britania e Madhe dhe Italia . Qysh më 1971 Muggeridge i profetizoi Nënë Terezës Çmimin Nobël, ashtu siç u parashikua edhe shenjtërimi i saj shumë kohë para se të vdiste. Shndërrimi i Terezës nga një murgeshë në një figurë mediale ishte në rritje, tani ajo udhëtonte rreth botës në takime të ndryshme ndërkombëtare, si përfaqësuese e Papës, madje edhe midis qarqeve liberale. Pas dy nismave të dështuara asaj do ti ndahej me 1979 çmimi Nobel, si rezultat i një fushate të paguar mirë, dhe ajo shfrytëzoi rastin të prezantonte me këtë rast për opinionin edhe platformën e saj politike.

SHENJTËRIA
Kush mendon për Nënë Terezen si për një shenjtore, nuk e njeh fare historinë e kishës katolike. Për ta njohur më mirë shenjtërinë e saj, duhet shikuar edhe shenjtëritë tjera, dhe meritat e tyre për shenjtëri, qoftë edhe para kohrave moderne. Shenjtorët e parë preokupoheshin para së gjithash me çrrënjosjen e paganizmit të urryer. Shën Nikolla nga Myra, pati shkatërruar në kohën e tij tempuj të panumërt të hyjneshës pagane Diana. Shën Martini pati rrënuar shumë tempuj paganë. Shenjtori Kyril nga Aleksandria urdhëroi ose lejoi, vrasjen brutale të dijetares pagane me emrin Hypatia në vitin 415. Aq e shquar ishte ajo, saqë edhe vetë një dijetar i krishterë, si Sokrat Skolastiku, e pati lavdëruar me tone superlative si një grua të bukur, të mençur dhe të virtytshme.. Me qëllim që Hypatia të fshihej nga kujtesa kolektive, kisha zbuloi një tjetër shenjtore: Katerinën e Aleksandrisë, që paskësh jetuar më shumë se 100 vite përpara Hypatisë. Ajo i paskësh konvertuar paganët në krishterim dhe për këtë shkak qenkësh mbytur mizorisht. Pasiqë për ekzistencën e saj nuk u gjet dot asnjë dëshmi, në vitin 1969 ajo u fshi nga Kalendari i Përgjithshëm Romak. Ajo qe ndërkaq një shenjtore e dashur nga të gjithë për gjashtëqind vjetë me radhë, dhe shumë të krishterë vazhdojnë ta nderojnë edhe sot, gjithsesi një histori e bukur .
Vatikani ka shpallur të shenjtë mbi 10 mijë shenjtorë dhe Nënë Tereza është vetëm njëra prej tyre. A ju kujtohet heroina franceze Jeanne d'Arc, një komandante luftarake katolike që luftoj kundër protestantëve anglezë, u shpall e shenjtë më 1920. Por Vatikani që shenjtëron shenjtorë, ka një histori të zymtë në veten e saj! A nuk dëshmoi Vince-Gonzales  për një dokument që ishte mbajtur sekret nga krerët e Vatikanit për 40 vjetë? Dokument ky i nënshkruar më 1962 nga Kardinali Alfredo Ottaviani, që obligonte krerët më të lartë të Vatikanit, që të mbajnë sekret krimet e priftërinjëve të bëra me dekada ndaj fëmijëve.Vatikani mbanë sekret krimet seksuale të priftërinjëve, ndërsa zbulon letrat blasfemuese të Nënës Terezë (shih letrat), megjithëse të shenjtëruar!
Shenjtorët nuk nderohen me fjalë të mbushura me krenari boshe, as me buste. Ata nderohen vetëm në lutje e imitim të jetës së tyre! Ata që nuk janë në gjendje që të luten dhe të ecin në hapat e shenjtorëve, gënjejnë veten se janë duke respektuar një shenjtore, vetëm duke zënë shpesh emrin e saj në gojë. Fjala shenjtë ka kuptimin e përgjithshëm, nënkupton dikë, që është veçënarisht i sjellshëm dhe bamirës, dikë mbi koprracitë dhe zemërngushtësinë, dikë i cili nuk i publikon veprimet dhe arritjet e tij, të paktën nuk i ekzagjëron ato. Veç kësaj, Papa që ka shenjtëruar Nënën Tereze, ka krijuar gati njëmijë shenjtorë, më shumë se çdonjëri paraardhës i tij, në 2000 vjetët e fundit. Dhe, nuk gabojnë ato që e kanë quajtur Vatikanin si një fabrikë shenjtorësh. 
Dy herë në vit, në korrik dhe para Krishtlindjeve, Papa aprovon dekretet për virtytet heroike dhe atributet e mrekullisë së atyre që janë në rrugë për shenjtërim. Në tetor, Kongregacioni për të shenjtët ka miratuar atributet e mrekullisë së Nënës Tereze dhe raporti iu ka paraqitur Papës. Me kërkesën e ithtarve të saj, Papa e ka përshpejtuar shpalljen e shenjtërimit të Nënës Tereze më 1999, dy vjet pasi ajo ka vdekur. Normalisht, rregullat e kishës kërkojnë të kalojnë pesë vjet pas vdekjes  së personit para se të fillojë procesi i shenjtërimit . Prandaj, shenjtërimi i saj do të shtyhej deri më 19 tetor 2003, kur në Sheshin e Shën Pjetrit, me ceremoni madhështore do ta shenjtëronte papa Gjon Pali i Dytë . 
Për ta shpallur të shenjtë Nënë Terezën duhej, gjetur një mrekulli posthume (pas vdekjes). Kjo gjë u sigurua me të shpejtë në qytetin e vogël Dangram në trajtën e një indianeje të varfër me emrin Monika Besra. Një vit pas vdekjes së nënës, kjo grua u ishte drejtuar motrave me dhimbje të mëdha në zonën e nënbarkut. Një medalion i murgeshës së mirë, e kishte zgjidhur problemin e saj në çast  tumori në pjesën e poshtme të barkut ishte shëruar mrekullisht. Më kot, për disa muaj burri i saj kishte protestuar kundër këti trillimi të ngjarjes: «gruaja ime është shëruar nga mjekët dhe jo nga mrekullia». Besra me të vërtetë kishte qenë paraprakisht në spital. «Kjo pandehmë mrekullie është një absurditet absolut dhe do të duhej mallkuar nga të gjithë», vlerëson mjeku që ka kuruar Besrën. Duhet shtuar ndërkaq, se në qarqet intelektuale të Kalkutas Nënë Tereza nuk gëzonte ndonjë respekt të veçantë. Por për një qëllim të mirë ndërkaq, mund të jepen edhe para, që mund të ndryshojnë edhe mendjen e burrit, pak ditë para shenjtërimit: Ishte mrekullia (e Nënë Terezës) që ndihmoi shërimin e gruas sime. Tani unë dhe fëmijët e mi, në saje të murgeshave, marrim një arsim, në kohën që mund tia lejoj vetes dhe blerjen e një copë toke. Gjthçka mori rrugë të mbarë.

LETRAT
Pader Brian Kolodiejchuk, zëdhënesi i Misionareve te Karitasit, dhe themelues i urdhërit Nënë Tereza e Kalkutës ,  botoi librin me letrat intime të Nënës Terezë, "Come be my light" (Eja, bëhu drita ime) . Ky prift rus, agjent i Vatikanit, kishte bashkëpunuar 20 vite me Nënën Terezë. Deri në botimin e letrave, askush nuk e dinte se Nëna Terezë u kishte shkruar aq shumë letra priftërinjëve. Ajo kishte lënë amanet që të asgjësoheshin letrat e saj intime , për shkak "se nuk dua që njerëzit të mendojnë më shumë për mua, e më pak për Krishtin, ose për ndonjë shkak tjeter që ajo nuk e tha, por që duket haptas!
 Po të lexohen letrat e saja, do të shihet sipërfaqësisht mosbesimi i saj, se ajo nuk kishte besuar as Zotin as Krishtin! Siç vërente revista italiane "II Messeggero", Tereza kishte pasë vizione vetëm një vit, ndërsa 50 vjetë kishte dyshuar nëse ka Zot! Dyshimi i saj rreth besimit ishte aq i madh saqë frikohej se po bëhej hipokrite  raportonte korrespondenti i CBS News  Mark Phillips. 
Duke ju drejtuar Jezusit, ajo thoshte: Unë të besova verbësisht, a do ta lejosh shpirtin tim të humbet? Unë jam e frikësuar Jezus, shumë e frikësuar. Kjo frikë më tregon se sa e dua jetën time ... Madje, ajo ishte mbërthyer në një errësirë qëkurë kishte filluar punën, siç i tregonte Arqipeshkvit Perier më 18 mars 1953 . Ajo vazhdon ti thotë arqipeshkvit se: shpirti im qëndron në errësirë dhe në shkretërim të plotë. Jo, unë nuk po ankohem, le të bëjë me mua atë që ai dëshiron... Në vazhdim: Unë po e adhuroj (Zotin) verbësisht . 
Dyshimet e saja rreth besimit, i vëren çdo lexues i rëndomtë i letrave që paraqiten në librin e Kolodiejchuk-it: "Ku është besimi im?" shkruan ajo. "Edhe thellë poshtë...nuk ka asgjë pos zbrazëtirës dhe territ... Nëse ka Zot  të lutem më fal". Tetë vite më vonë, ajo ende kërkonte besimin që e kishte humbur: "Aq dëshirim i thellë për Zotin  shkruan ajo  ...e zmbrapsur, e zbrazët, pa besim, pa dashuri, pa zell." Fama e saj rritej, por besimi i saj refuzonte të kthehej, madje edhe buzëqeshja e saj, siç thoshte vetë, ishte një maskë! "Për çka unë punoj?  pyeste ajo  Po të mos kishte Zot, nuk do të kishte shpirtë. Po të mos kishte shpirtë atëherë, Jezus, ti gjithashtu nuk je i vërtetë."   Këto ishin letrat që u mbajtën në shtëpinë e kryepeshkopit, tregon Imzot Brian Kolodiejchuk. Letrat sipas të cilave Nënë Terezë vdiq bashkë me dyshimet e saja, pasi, siç tregonte në një rast, ajo kishte ndërprerë edhe lutjet, pra ishte dorëzuar! Në më shumë se 40 letra, pjesa më e madhe e të cilave nuk janë publikuar kurrë, ajo vajton për thatësirën, errësirën, vetminë dhe torturën që po kalonte. Ajo e përjeton eksperiencën me ferrin dhe në një pikë thotë se e ka bërë të dyshojë ekzistencën e parajsës, madje dhe të Perëndisë.
Në një letër që i drejtonte një të besuari shpirtëror, atë Michael van der Peet, i thoshte: Jezusi ka dashuri të veçantë për ty. Ndërsa për mua, heshtja dhe boshllëku janë aq të mëdha saqë unë hedh sytë dhe nuk shoh gjë. Dua që të lutesh për mua, që ta lë Atë që të ketë dorë të lirë.
Në vitin 1955/56, Nëna Terezë i shkruante Arqipeshkvit Perier: Sa më shumë e dua, aq më pak më do Kaq shumë përgjërim për Zotin dhe e braktisur, e zbrazët, pa besim, pa dashuri,  pa pasion. Shpëtimi i shpirtrave nuk më tërheq, Parajsa nuk më thotë asgjë, të lutem, lutu për mua që të vazhdoj ti buzëqesh Atij, edhe pse e zemëruar me gjithçka. Në letrën që i shkuante Dilemas më 1959, ajo thoshte: Përse punoj? Nëse nuk ka Zot, nuk ka shpirtë,  nëse nuk ka shpirtë, atëherë Jezus, edhe Ti nuk je i vërtetëUnë i belbëzoj fjalët e komunitetit të lutjeve dhe përpiqem të nxjerr prej çdo fjale ëmbëlsinë që ai ka për të dhënë, por ai nuk është më në lutjet e mia për bashkim, unë nuk lutem më.
Më thuaj Atë, pse ka aq shumë errësirë dhe dhimbje në shpirtin tim?  i shkruante atë Laurence Picachy, në gusht të 1959-tës: Të lutem shkatërroji të gjitha letrat apo çdo gjë që unë kam shkruar . Nëse letrat bëhen publike, njerëzit do të mendojnë më shumë për mua se sa për Jezusin.
Në një letër të pa datuar, duke e ndier veten të vetmuar, i drejtohej Jezusit: ...Ku është besimi im, madje edhe thellë brenda meje ska gjë tjeter veç zbrazëtisë dhe errësirës. Zoti Im, sa e dhimbshme është kjo dhimbje e panjohur. Unë nuk besoj. Unë nuk guxoj ti nxjerrë fjalët dhe mendimet që më kanë pushtuar zemrën dhe më bëjnë të vuaj në agoni që srrëfehet... Për shkak të frikës nga blasfemia. shumë pyetje pa përgjigje, jetojnë në mua. Nëse je Zot, të lutem më fal. Kur i drejtoj mendimet e mia drejt Parajsës, gjej vetëm një boshllëk që më bën me faj dhe mendimet e mia më kthehen si thika të mprehta e më plagosin shpirtin. Më kanë mësuar se Zoti më do, por realiteti i errët, i ftohtë dhe i zbrazët, është aq i fuqishëm saqë asgjë nuk e prek shpirtin tim. A mos kam gabuar kur iu dorëzova verbërisht Thirrjes së Zemrës së Shenjtë.
At Neuer thotë: A ishte Tereza në rrugë të drejtë, apo ishte zhytur në iluzjone? Përse Zoti e kishte braktisur krejtësisht? Pse kjo errësirë e kishte kapluar, kur në jetën e herëshme kishte qenë aq afër me Zotin! A ishte shëndrruar ajo në një hipokrite të turpëshme që tu flasë të tjerëve për misteret e shenjtërisë që i kishte fshirë nga zemra e saj ... 
Në letrën e 26 dhjetor 1959, At Picachy-t i shkruan: Në zemrën time nuk ka fe... ska dashuri... ska besim... Ka shumë dhembje... Unë nuk falem më... Unë nuk kam fe... Unë nuk besoj... 
Në komentimin e këtyre letrave, Der Peet kishte thënë se Nënë Tereza, ka përjetuar metaforikishtë "Natën e zezë të shpirtit" dhe se shpirti i saj paska qenë në terr deri në fund të jetës, njëllojë si në  poemën St.Paul of the Cross të shek.XVIII-të, që paraqitet prifti që 45 vjetë kishte dyshuar në Zot!
Gjithsesi përkrahësit e denjë të Nënë Terezes, këtë mosbesim ose dyshim në besimin e vet, e krahasojnë me fjalët e fundit të Jezusit, për të cilat dëshmon Mateu: "Eli, Eli lema Sabakthani (Hyji im, Hyji im, përse hoqe dorë prej meje) 

MERITAT
Nuk është e vërtetë akuza se Nënë Tereza ndihmonte vetëm të pasurit, por gjithsesi ishte e dukshme se Nënë Tereza ndihmonte vetëm të krishterët. Ishte kështu, për shkak se kishte një ndryshim të madh ndërmjet ndihmës së dhënë të krishterëve të varfër dhe të varfërve të tjerë që nuk ishin të krishterë. Nëse një person a familje e varfër konvertohej në krishterim, atëherë atyre u jepej trajtim i veçantë. Midis 20.000 lypsarëve të braktisur të Kalkutës, vetëm 500 prej tyre mund të kishin dëgjuar për Nënë Terezen, ndërsa vetëm gjysma e tyre (250) mund të kishim marrë ndihma prej saj. Thjeshtë, për të marrë ndihma prej saj duhej të kishte kartë  dhe për të pasur kartë duhej të ishe i krishterë. Karta të tilla kishin  vetëm familjet e pakta katolike në Dnarapara. 
Duke qenë personalitet e uritur për publicitet, ajo shpesh behej e pa sinqertë dhe nuk kishte qenë gjithmonë e sinqertë në prononcimet e saj. Thëniet e saja aq të përsëritura se Unë ndihmoj një hindu të bëhet një hindu i mirë dhe unë ndihmoj një musliman të bëhet musliman i mirë dhe Nëse ka të varfër në Hënë, edhe atje do të shkojmë u dëshmuan fare të pasinqerta. Të tilla ishin edhe  tregimet se ajo si katolike, ka punuar tërë jetën duke u kujdesur për fëmijët muslimanë dhe hindu . Në dhjetor të viti 1984, me rastin e fatkeqësisë industriale të Bhopalit, në të cilën humbën jetën më shumë se 2500 veta dhe mbeten të helmuar mijëra të tjerë, ajo shqiptoi vetëm këtë fjalë: Forgive, forgive (Falini, falini) . Veç se ishte prezente në dhembjen e Bhopalit, ajo slojti ndonjë rol për të qenë në furnizimin e viktimave, përpos, natyrisht, në mediat perëndimore, të cilat, të gjitha raportet për shtypin i publikonin në mënyrë jokritike. Në një biografi të saj, është publikuar një fotografi ku citohej: Duke ndihmuar të mbijetuarit nga gazi vdekjeprusë në Bhopal, dhjetor 1984. Fotografia tregon Nënën duke i dhënë një lule një gruaje që po jepte shpirtë.
Kur Nënë Tereza i lante shiringat në ujë të ftoftë dhe i përdorte për të disatën herë  dhe kur mbante vetëm një shishe për njëzet foshnje në shtëpitë e saj, i tregoj botës metoden e saj të bukur të shmanijes së shtatzanisë (shkencërisht e pa pranueshme), si rezultat i së cilës shpiku shifrën 61.273 foshnje më pak të lindura, një çorjentim i qëllimshëm me rastin e marrjes së çmimit Nobël.
Për krenari qarkullonin shifra fantastike prej "61273 foshnjave", që nuk u lindën pasiqë Nënë Tereza mësonte mbi parandalimin e natyrshëm të shtatzanisë (të ashtuquajturën metodë kalendarike, të lejuar sipas doktrinës së krishterë pasiqë kërkon një abstinencë parciale). Në fakt, më të varfërit e të varfërve në Kalkuta, ashtu si dhe në qarqet tjera administrative katolike, duhej të mësonin dhe të llogarisnin sipas kalendarit se kur guxojnë të kenë mardhënije intime. Kjo metodë fare e pasigurt është e lejueshme, ndërsa përdorimi i kondomëve, çmohet si vrasje e një jete të mundshme.... Në fakt, një shembull ilustrativ për këtë zbulim të madh të Nenë Terezes, do ta japë një katolike irlandeze me emrin Maire Mullarney, e cila duke ndjekur metoden natyrale për shmangijen nga shtatzania, zbulimin e famshëm të Terezes, kishte përfundue në 11 fëmijë . 
Piggor Smith tha se ati i ishte dashur të kërkonte me të vërtetë shumë për të gjetur ato lagje të varfëra  me të vërtetë të zymta që të përshtateshin me metaforen e Kalkutës: Unë nuk e kuptoj pse Kalkuta mori këtë imazh... Për hirë të Zotit, aq e gjatë sa është një lagje e varfër e Bombejit, është tërë gjatësia e Kalkutës... Po të pyesni dike këtu se çfarë u bie ndërmend kur të përmendi Kalkutën, ato do të thojshin lagjet e varfëra dhe Nënë Terezen . Eshtë njëllojë si të paraqitëshim South Bronx-in e dikurshëm e ti thonim botës se ky vend përfaqëson gjithë New York-un 
Më 11 Tetor 1995, prostitutat që kishin dalur rrugëve të Kalkutës... të veshura me bluza të bardha... me nga një kuti në dorë po mblidhnin para për viktimat  e përmbytjeve në zonat e Bengalit Prendimorë ku kishin humbë jeten rreth 200 njerëz, dhe me një dëm të vlerësuar në 1050 miliona Rs . Fushata e prostitutave ishte organizuar bashkarisht me Institutin e Higjenës, Komiteti Kordinues i garave, shkolla, kolegje, zyra, biznise, restorante e individë moren pjesë në aksion per te ndihmuar. E vetmja organizatë që nuk u duk ishte organizata e misionarëve të bamirësisë që drejtohej nga Nënë Tereza, personi që është bërë i famshëm nga Kalkuta në sytë e botës...  Përmbytjet u kthyen sërish në shtator, Nënë Tereza ishte jasht vendit... Edhe pse ajo kurrë nuk lëvizi as edhe një gisht, gjatë përmbytjeve të 1995 dhe 1996-tës, në një intervistë të saj dhënë Lucinda Vardeyn, Nënë Tereza përmendëte punen e saj të pa lodhëshme gjatë përmbytjeve në Kalkutë... 
Gjatë 50 vjetëve të çuditëshme që Nënë Tereza bante bamirësi në Kalkutë, pati një dyzinë përmbytjesh të mëdha në këtë qytet duke shkaktuar qindramijë të vdekur. Vetëm në njërën prej atyre përmbytjeve, Nënë Tereza u pa të ofrojë ndihmë. Vetëm për atë rast u bë zhurmë e madhe propaganduese por nuk u përmenden mosveprimi i saj gjatë përmbytjeve tjera... 
Tereza ishte një nga njerëzit më të fotografuara në botë, çdo lëvizje e saj, çdo dridhje e vetullave, çdo rrudhë e fëtyrës së saj ishte fotografuar sa e sa herë. Duart që i mbanin gonxhe trandofilash ishin riprodhuar mijëra herë. Por a mund të dalë ndokush me një foto të vetme të shenjtores së lagjeve të pista duke punuar me të vërtetë në lagjen e varfër të Kalkutës... Ka foto të saj të viteve të 1970-ta qe e tregojnë atë duke u shërbyer ushqim pacientëve në Nirmal Hriday por asnjë fotografi nuk ekziston që të tregojë Nënë Terezën duke punuar ose duke i vizituar lagjet e varfëra të Kalkutës... 
Eshtë fakt se banorët e Kajkutës ndihen shumë rehat në qytetin e tyre. Shumë prej tyre jetojnë në mes të varfërisë por nuk tentojnë të largohen. Nëse Kalkuta është pjesa më e varfër, më e dëshpruar dhe më e uritur e botës, atëherë pse India nuk ka njohur kurrë refugjatë të vijnë nga Kalkuta ?
Shumë e prekshme ishte historia e një gruaje (Hindu) e cila u gjend në kanal me krimba që i hanin mishin  e saj gjithandej përveç fëtyrës. Nëna (Terezë) dhe motrat e saja (murgesha) duhej ti hiqnin me dorë krimbat një nga një. Gruaja vdiq me këto fjalë në gojën e saj: Kam jetuar si kafshë, por po vdes si engjëll. Ka mundësi që historia të jetë e sajuar, pasi për gratë hindu, engjëjt nuk njihen si qenje hyjnore ...
Libri Fodors India (1996), sqaron: Shumë vetë thonë se Kalkuta është një qytet i vdekur. Por qindra vetë dynden nga vendet fqinje drejt Kalkutës çdo ditë. A mos janë kafshë ata që ushqehen me kryma. Jo, ata vijnë me shpresë për të gjetur mundësi për mbijetesë dhe jetesë. Ata i arrijnë këta dhe vendosen aty. Ata nuk janë krimba-ngrënës dhe Kalkuta është tepër e gjallë  
Holiwood-i bëri një film për jetën e Nënë Terezes. Ky film quhej Mother Teresa  In The Name of Gods Poor (Nënë Tereza  në emër të Zotit të të varfërve)... Skenarin e bëri me kërkesën e Vatikanit katoliku i devotshëm francez Domenique Lapierre, ai i njëjti që gjashtë vjetë më parë kishte shkrua librin The City of Joy (Qyteti i gëzimit)  me të njëjtën tematikë...  Eshtë specifike se ky ishte filmi me metrazh më të gjatë ku rrolin e Nënës Terezë e luajti Geraldine Chaplin, bija e aktorit të famshëm Charlie Chaplin. Një film i turpshëm për Kalkutën. Megjithëse filmi shtjellonte jetën e Terezes në Kalkutë dhe humanitetin e saj, filmi u realizua në Sri Lankë, sepse Kalkuta nuk korospondonte me imazhin e Kalkutës, që sinonimon mjerimin, ku njerëzit lypes vdesin rrugëve... si qytet çnjerzor, gjigandi që ha njerëz, qyteti i mallkuar, etl. Në film, Nënë Tereza tregohet si engjëll që ecën në rrugët e pështira dhe armiqësore të Kalkutës, ku njerzit gjithmonë i venë pengesa në rrugët ku ajo shkon... Ajo shihet me mosbesim dhe keqtrajtohet kudo që ajo shkon, përkundër punës engjëllore që po bënte. Sdo mend se si në të gjithë filmat, edhe këtu shpëtimtari është një amerikan (i luajtur prej William Katt) që i ndihmon Terezes për të ndërtuar një klinikë të lëvizëshme... . Sduhet lënë pa përmendë se libri i Z. Lapierre, pa asnjë të vërtetë në të u lavdërue me një shpallje nga vetë Papa , si një mik i madh i Vatikanit ... 
Puna e saj në Kalkutë nuk ishte punë sociale por punë feje ... Terry Miles, u trondit nga injoranca e motrave (murgeshave) të Terezes. Ata nuk kishin idenë as çfarë ishte SIDA: Kryqi që mbani në gjoksin tuaj nuk do tu mbrojë juve, i kishte paralajmruar. Por Nënë Tereza vazhdonte ti thoshte: Zoti do të na ndihmojë .
Në jetimoren e Nënë Terezes në Kalkutë, fëmijët i kryejn nevojat personale nën qiellin e hapur, midis një kanal drenazhimi i cili ka një drrasë druri të vendosur mbi të. Drrasa ka vrima të hapura rreth 30 cm. Larg njëra tjeters dhe jashtqitjet bien ndërmjet këtyre vrimave në sistemin e drenazhuar të shtëpisë. Murgeshat për vete kanë tauletet e tyre higjenike e të pastra .

KRITIKAT
Nënë Tereza lëshoj mijëra deklarata që ajo nuk merrej me çështje politike. Ndoshta për arsye se idetë politike për të, vinin të diktuara nga Vatikani. Lidhjet e saja me Indira Gandin, Ronald Reganin, Fidel Kastron, Margaret Tatcher, Gorbaçovin, Michele Duvalier, etj, nuk tregojnë faktin se ajo nuk përzihej në politikë...  Vetëm në vitin 1985, Nënë Tereza vizitoj këto vende: Japoni, Kore e Jugut, Taivan, Hong Kong, Kinë, Australi, Papa Guinean e Re, Zvicër, SHBA, Tailandë, Egjipt, Etiopi, Jemen, Tanzani, keni, Itali, Vatikan, Poloni, Francë, Itali, Vatikan e sërish në SHBA. Të gjitha këto vizita kishin karakter fetarë e diplomatik. Për 25 vjetë ajo nuk udhëtoj më shumë se dy herë në Bangladesh, vendi i dytë më i varfër në botë, 20 minuta fluturim nga Kalkuta.
Ajo, siç tregon biografja e saj Zyrtare  votoj gjithmonë në zgjidhjet në Indi, Ajo gjithmonë sigurohej që edhe murgeshat e saja të kishin votuar. Ajo i dha mbështetje gjendjes së jashtzakonëshme të vitit 1975-1977, kur e drejta demokratike u pezullua dhe mijëra aktivistë u mbajten të burgosur. Madje ajo lëshoj një çertifikatë aprovimi për gjendjen e jashtzakonshme, për të ndihmuar mikeshen e saj Indira Gandi. Me këtë rast, ajo paturpësisht doli në publik për të përkrahë mikeshën e saj: Populli është më i gëzueshëm, ka më shumë punë... nuk ka protesta... . Ajo ndërhyri në diksutimin e ligjit mbi lirinë fetare në parlamantin indian në vitin 1978. Ajo ishte instrumenti që e ktheu Konferencën për popullsitë në Kajro (1994) në një takim të parëndësishëm, sepse si një shtet sovran, (pa gra e fëmijë) Vatikani ishte ftuar të merrte pjesë në Konferencë.
Më 1976 Nënë Tereza ishte bërë tepër e famëshme në SHBA. Ajo ishte ftuar në Kongresin Eukaristik Ndërkombëtarë për të dhënë fjalimin më 6 gusht, që rastisi të ishte dita përkujtimore e Hiroshimës. Nënë Tereza u lodh duke përmendë vrasjen e një lloji të veçantë të fëmijëve të palindur (abortit) por nuk e përmendi fare Hiroshimën. Dhe bëri mirë që nuk e përmendi, pasi do të kishte mërzitur përkrahësit e saj për çmimin e paqës . Nuk mund ta quash jopolitike, por as humane 
Në Indi ka rreth 55 milion fëmijë shërbëtorë dhe punëtorë. Kurrë Nënë Tereza nuk foli kundër punësimit të minorenëve sepse ishte tejet politike për të... 
Thënë shkurt, e gjithë veprimtaria e saj ishte asgjë më pak se një logo politike e Vatikanit.
Chatterjee dokumenton se Tereza kishte gënjyer sistematikisht lidhur me përmasat dhe metodat e saj të punës, në kohën që personeli i saj më parë e nxiste se sa e luftonte vdekjen, ndërsa thirrjet për ndihmë injoroheshin, edhe atëherë kur vinin nga afërsia. Ai bën një krahasim kriteresh të ndryshme të Misionarët e dashurisë (të Terezes) me Misionin e Ramakrishnas. Kështu psh. si reagim ndaj krizave dhe katastrofave, ai numëron 16 ngjarje të tilla nga vitet e fundit, ku Ramakrishna kishte marrë pjesë në të gjitha rastet, ndërsa urdhri i Terezës në asnjë.
Unë jam i ndegjegjshëm  thotë Chatterjee  - që shumë lexues nuk do të binden plotësisht  se murgeshat e Nënë Terezes nuk i merrnin njerëzit nga rrugët e Kalkutës për tu ndihmuar... Unë kam frikë se më duhet të dal me një hamendje se sa njerëz ka marrë Nënë Tereza nga rrugët e Kalkutës për ti ndihmuar. Numri i dhënë është i madh por asnjëherë i njëjtë: Në dhjetor 1979 (kur mori çmimin Nobël në Oslo), në shtator 1978 , dhe në shkurt 1973 (Konferenca Popillimi dhe Ekologjia  Sydney; Një zemër plot dashuri, Nënë Teresa, f.36) jep shifrën në 36.000, ndërsa në shkurt 1973 (Leximi i përditshëm me Nënë Terezen) jep shiftën 27.000...  Një keqinformim tjeter serioz ishte edhe loja me numrin e fëmijëve të lindur më pak në Kalkutë, 61273 më pak, si rezultat i kontraceptimit natyral që ajo kishte aplikuar te të varfërit. Numri 61.273 u bë 13.4000  në qershor të vitit 1981 në Washington DC. Një vit më pas (1982), gjatë intervistës me Ian Gall për TV Skocez, kur Gall e mbërtheu me pytje lidhje me pikëpamjet e saj mbi ndalimin artificial të mbetjes shtatzënë dhe kundërshimin ndaj abortit, ajo i doli me një gënjeshtë montruoze: Në 10 vitet e fundit, ne kishim 1 milion bebe më pak në kalkutë (për shkak të metodës sime). Gënjeshtra e la pa fjalë Z. Gall. Këto gënjeshtra, i kishte spjeguar shumë mirë Sirio Milan në vitin 1992, kur bëri një libër komik të quajtur Nënë Tereza  Misionare e të Pamundurës, dhe arsyetoj: kjo është lloji i gjërave që lexuesi pëlqen.
Në një përrallë (tjeter) të treguar me mijëra herë (siç ajo që tregohet prej biografes së saj Franka Zambonini, një gazetare dhe mike ngushtë e Nënë Terezes) shkruhet: Projekti i parë i saj ishte një shkollë dhe jo rastësisht ajo kishte qenë mësuese për rrafsh 20 vjetë. Ajo shkoj në Motijheel, lagja e njerëzve të varfër përbri murit të shkollës. Ajo mblodhi disa fëmijë së bashku në një vend bosh, të rrethuar nga kashta e kasolleve të të varfërve. Atje nuk kishte tavolina, tabela shënimi dhe shkumsa. Me ndihmen e një njeriu që rrinte kot, aty afër, ajo pastroj token nga barërat dhe duke përdorur një shkop shkroj shkronjat e alfabetit të bengalishtes në tokë. Ajo e përfundoj mësimin e saj duke recituar një poezi dhe duke u lutur... . Ky tregim përballet me tregimet e Musait (a.s) që i merrte urdhërat e gdhendura në gurë, por për shumë arsye nuk ka bazë për ta besuar, sepse banorët e lagjes së varfër Motijheel  janë kryesisht muslimanë Bihari dhe nuk flasin bengalisht, gjuha e tyre është urdishtja ose hinduishtja. Por më e habitshme është ajo që Nëtë Tereza nuk e njihte mirë këtë gjuhë. Ajo vetëm kishte memorizuar fraza të kësaj gjuhe: Unë do të lutem për ty dhe Vuajtjet ju ofrojnë me Jezu Krishtin... 
Të gjitha gazetet prestigjioze shkruanin se Nënë Tereza jetonte në lagjet e varfëra të mbipopulluara të Kalkutës. Vetëm Hello  për çudi ishte pak më e saktë: Ndërtesa Viktoriane katërkatëshe ngjyrë gri, në rrugën 54 të Lower Circular, është vendosur në zemër të një lagjeje të varfër të Kalkutës në një rrugicë të ngushtë me gurë e zhul
Më 13 korrik 1977, në Londër ajo lëshoj një gënjeshtër tjeter: Ne shpenzojmë 20.000 Rs. Në një javë vetëm përe ushqim për 59 qendrat që kemi në Kalkutë . Kjo nuk ishte thjeshtë një rrëshqitje gjuhe, pasi 59 qerndrat përsëriten: Ato (motrat) lëvizin në të gjithë qytetin, vetëm në Kalkutë ne kemi 59 qendra, shtëpia për të varfërit që janë duke vdekur, është njëra prej tyre  . Në këtë kohë, Nënë Tereza kishte 4 qendra në Kalkutë ndërsa aktualisht urdhëri i saj ka 8 qendra, pa numruar tre manastire të grave në qytetin e Kalkutës.
Pas çmimit të saj Nobël Newsweek botoj një artikull ku thuhej se ajo po bënte vizita të rregullta tek të sëmurët dhe të varfërit që po vdisnin, ajo u lan trupat, pastron tualetet dhe u zbrazë oturtakët. Boston Globe shtonte se ajo po ndërtonte një qendër tjeter për të sëmurët me lebër në Kalkuta me paratë që ajo fitoj nga çmimi Nobel, qendër që kurrë nuk u ndërtua. 
Media shkon kudo për një histori të bujëshme. Gënjeshtra dhe shpikja nga shtypi e televizioni eshtë bërë një gjë e pranueshme. Tereza e pranoj këtë rrugë të famëzimit, jo për përfitime personale, por për një kauzë më të madhe, për të përhapur mesazhin e mirësisë së Zotit... Këtë e tregoj qartë miku i Nënë Terezes, këshilltari shpirtërorë dhe biografi Atë Eduard Le Joly: Mediat janë propaganduesit më të mirë të Nënë Terezes që shpërndajnë idetë dhe idealet e saj ... Kur Le Joly, dëshironte të ishte i pari të shkruante një libër për Nënë Terezen, ajo shpërtheu: Bëje atë, bëje atë. Ne Jemi keqkuptuar, ne jemi keq përfaqësuar, ne jemi keq referuar. Ne nuk jemi murgesha, ne nuk jemi doktorë, ne jemi mësuese, ne nuk jemi punonjëse sociale, ne jemi fetare, ne jemi fetare, ne jemi fetare... . Peter Taylor, ish punonjës në British Airways që si i krishterë i devotshëm punoj në shtëpinë e Nënë Terezes për shumë vite, përshkroj eksperiencat e tij në dokumentarin: Mother Teresa: Time for Change (Nënë Tereza  koha për ndryshim / 1997). Krahas spjegimit, ai paraqet edhe fotot ku duket një djalosh me një anë fëtyre të skuqur nga të goditurat që i ishin  bërë. Vincenti - një tjetri banor të jetimores së Terezes, kishte marrë një plagë qelbëzimi për shkak se ishte lënë një kohë të gjatë nën çarçaf të ndotur nga urina dhe jashtqitja e tij. Dhe kur Z. Taylor i ishte ankuar një motre murgeshë, ajo i kishte thënë se Ky është vullneti i Zotit. Më pas Vincenti vdiq. Gazetarja amerikane Mully Moore, që mbuloi udhtimin e Klintonit (1996) për Washington Post, pa dashtje përmendi fëmijët që u vinte erë urinë në jetimoren më të mirë që kishte Nënë Tereza në Delhi . 
Në jetimoren e Terezës në Bombei, Taylor tregon rastin e një vajze të vogël, të verbër, që quhej Minu. Pasi Taylor kishte gjetur një trajtim falas mjeksor në Angli, kurse vetë ai i kishte përgaditur asaj biletat dhe pasaportën. Heren e parë nëna e madhe kishte refuzuar ti jap leje Minusë dhe kur Taylor kishte paraqitur kërkesën e dytë kjo humaniste e madhe refuzoj të flasë me të. Shkurt Minu mbeti e verbër për tërë jetën!
Paul William Roberts, në librin e tij të kujtimeve përmendë vitin 1992 kur kishte shkuar në Kalkutë për të intervistuar Nënë Terezen. Ndërsa ishte duke pritur në oborrin e shtëpisë, pa një murgeshë që përleshej  me një grua të re, që kishte mundësi të ishte ndonjë e konvertuar e re, që po mësonte të lexonte Biblën. Para se të largohej, Z. Roberts e kishte pyetur një vullnetare amerikane nëse ishte e zhgënjyer. Ajo përdrodhi sytë, tundi koken, psherëtiu PO... Asnjë shenjtore Tereza... Ne duhet të ndalohemi të ngrituri njëri tjetrin në piedestal... sepse vazhdojmë të biem .
Sally Warner, një vullnetare australiane, e cila punoj në disa jetimore të Nënë Terezes, në Madras kishte vërejtur se murgeshat, për vete kishin një kuzhinë të ndarë nga ajo e fëmijëve ku punonte një kuzhiniere me përvojë, ndërkohë që dieta e fëmijëve ishte me ushqime të cilësisë të dobët e të pa mjaftueshme. Si zakonisht, edhe përkundër donacioneve të mëdha të lodrave për fëmijë, ato zhdukeshin shpejt. Ajo pa përgjegjsen që goditi fort dy punëtore sepse ata kuptonin vetëm gjuhën e keqtrajtimit. Një murgeshë theu një lodër në kokën e fëmijës që quhej Carti. Një lodër tjeter u thye në koken e një gruaje që punonte në kuzhinë... Për Princy, një vajzë 18 muajshe me qiellzë të çarë, as që u shkonte në mendje murgeshave se ajo duhej operuar... Me një donacion boje nga kompania Berger Paints dhuratë enkas për të lye dhomat e fëmijëve u lye kishëza dhe dhomat e murgeshave. Dhomat e fëmijëve qëllimisht liheshin të palyera me qëllim që ta shihnin gjendjen e mjerueshme donatorët evropjanë... Këshillat e shpeshta që u jepshin vullnetarëve ishte që të mos u jepej gjë lypsarëve... Indianët kishin mundësi për të ngrënë mëngjes vetëm pasi ndiqnin meshën... 
Pozita e Misionares Nëna Terezë, në teori dhe në praktikë, është shtjelluar edhe nga intelektuali amerikan Christopher Hichens (botuar në SHBA në vitin 1995) . Në dokumentarin Hells Angel (Engjëlli i Ferrit) Mary Loudon rrëfeu tregime tronditëse për neglizhimet që bëheshin në shtëpinë e Nënë Terezes dhe tha se shtëpia për ata që janë duke vdekur i kujtoj asaj skena nga kampet e koncentrimit të nazistëve. Asaj nuk i bëhej vonë fare për të varfërit, por i konsideronte ata vetëm si një mënyrë që të arrinte përmbushjen e qëllimeve të saj shpirtore... Hells Angel shkaktoj zhurmë jo vetëm në Britani por edhe ne nivelin ndërkombëtarë.
Misionarët e bamirësisë së Terezës nuk shkuan për të ndihmuar sa viktimat e tërmetit të 30 shtatorit 1993, në Mahtashtrasë (Indi Prendimore), ku pati 8.000 vdekje dhe la të pa strehë e të pa pasuri rreth 5 milion të tjerë. Ata nuk u dukën as në Uttakasht (Himalaje) për të ndihmuar 1500 viktimat e tërmetit të 20 tetorit 1991.
  Revista gjermane publikoj nje kritike shkatrruese ndaj punes se Nënë Terezes, në pervjetorin e parë të vdekjes së saj. Artikulli i quajtur Nënë Tereza: Ku janë milionat e tua  vuri ne dukje se organizata eshte ne thelb një urdhër fetarë që nuk meriton te quhej një fondacion bamirës... Asnjë protestë nga urdhëri i saj... .
Në vigjlije të Krishtlindjeve 1995, në Mandibabwhalit jo larg nga Delhi, 1200 fëmijë po festonin fundin e semestrit te tyre shkollor, kur shpërtheu një zjarr nga i cili vdiqen 350 fëmijë dhe 50 të rritur. Shteti i Haryanës deklaroj tre ditë zi shtetrore, të gjithë qytetarët ndihmuan me donacione, me ndihma mjeksore, dhurim gjaku, vetëm misionarët e bamirësisë së Nënës Terezë nuk u dukën... ah, po, ata bënë lutje specile për të vdekurit në meshën e Krishtlindjeve! Çfarë kontributi!?
John Unger, një herë e një kohë, President i Këshillit Ndërkombëtarë të Zhvillimit të Tregtisë për Virgjinian Prendimore më 1990 punoj si vullnetarë në Kalkutë. Një ditë ai e shoqroj Nënë Terezen në një vend ku ju paraqit një grua me beben e saj dhe i tha murgeshës: Nënë, në fshatin tim kanë rënë sëmundje vedekjeprurëse. A mund të na ndihmosh? Nënë Tereza ja largoj krahët dhe i tha se ajo nuk mund ta ndihmonte pasi ishte një person i vetëm!... E Qartë se sjellja e saj nuk përputhej me imazhin që kishte ndërtuar. Më pas,, ajo i tha Ungerit se u lut për këtë incident tërë natën dhe ai u impresionua shumë . 
Më 30 gusht 1996, Në hyrje të Shishu Bavan-it, një grua (muslimane) shumë e varfër po qante me dënesë pse e kishte nxjerrë nga shtëpia i shoqi dhunues. Ajo kishte me vete vajzën dhjetë muajshe, dhe vajzën 2 vjeçe e ushqyer keq ishte shtri në rrugë duke bërtitur. Ajo luste murgeshat tu jepnin diçka të hanë së paku fëmijëve të saj të uritur, por rtefuzuan. Një shitës lokal u dha bukë, çaj e qumshtë. Pas dite një grumbull i vogël njerëzish ishin revoltuar kundër murgeshave. Kur u pyet një murgeshë (e bamirëses Terezë), pse nuk ju dha ndihma kësaj gruaje të mjerë, ajo tha që për të pasë ndihmën e tyre të mirësisë ajo duhej të hiqte dorë nga fëmijët e vet. Më qartë, ajo duhej të firmoste formularin e heqjes dorë prej fëmijëve të saj, që sdo mend se fëmijët do të birësoheshin në kohen e duhur në një familje të mirë katolike në prendim (megjithëse murgesha nuk e tha këtë) . 
Mully More, e cila mbulonte udhëtimin e Clintonit më 1995 për The Washington Post (20 mars 1995), me një guxim të madh ishte pak më objektive: Në jetimoren e Nënë Terezes, foshnjat të cilat normalisht nuk veshin asgjë veçse pelenave të hodha pambuku të cilat nuk shërbenij tjeter veç për të krijuar puçrra dhe për të sjedhur eren e keqe të urinës, reklamuar veshjet e American Pampers. Ajo pati kritika të mëdha 
Më 29 qershor të vitit 1986, Nënë Tereza kishte ardhur në një Hotel të Miamit (Floridë) për të folur kundër abortit në një takim të organizuar nga amerikanët e pasur. Me qëllim që të marrë maksimumin e publicitetit, Tereza refuzoj të hante mëngjes me mysafirët e saj duke thënë: Unë nuk e dua boLlekun tuaj, unë dua të përjetoj eksperiencën e të dashuruarit, unë kam parë njerëz të vdesin për një gotë ujë Kështu ajo siguroj lajmin e gazetave të nesëreme deri në Angli: Tereza mospërfilli kohen e ushqimit me të pasurit . Por ama ajo kishte ardhur në klasin e parë të aeroplanit (pa pagesë) . 
Në Britani, Tereza u përball me kritika të forta në gazetën The Observer me 3 gusht 1992 nga gazetarja Mary Loudon që kishte punuar si gazetare në shtëpinë e famshme të të varfërve  që janë duke vdekur në Kalkuta. Por artikulli kaloi pa u vënë re nga media britanike. Ajo e akuzonte për neglizhim të rëndë  dhe përshkruante praktika të tilla si larja me ujë të ftoftë të shiringave të përdorura, etj. 
Veç përmbytjeve të vitit 1978, në Bengalin Prendimorë, ishte edhe katastrova tjetër pas Ciklonit dhe dallgëve të baticës në Andhra Pradesh më 19 nëntor 1977, që vrau më shumë se 15.000 njerëz. Biografi, plot shkëlqim përshkruan ndihmen e madhe të Nënë Terezes me këtë rast: Qindra trupa duheshin varrosur. Nëna u ul në gjunjët e saj  dhe filloj të lutej për viktimat, ndërsa flakët përpinin trupat e viktimave  të ciklonit... 
Edhe për donacionet që ajo tubonte janë tepër të dyshimta, por kurrë nuk i mjaftonin! Ish motra e urdhrit, Suzan Schields, konstatonte në artikullin e saj me titull Shtëpia e iluzioneve e nënë Terezës: Paratë vinin furishëm. Postjeri na i sillte letrat shpesh me thasë. Merrnim rregullisht çeqe me nga 50 mijë dollarë e më shumë. Mirëpo se ku mbeteshin ato, këtë nuk e dinte Schields, ndërkaq në rrethanat jetësore të kursyera të urdhrit nuk ndryshonte asgjë, drejtuesja e urdhrit fliste vendosmërisht kundër shpenzimit të të hollave për blerjen psh. të aparaturave të reja mjekësore. Madje as edhe buka për të varfrit e Bronxit në Nju Jork, ku shërbente Schields, nuk blihej. Sipas Schields, në konton e urdhrit brenda një viti ishin hedhur 50 milionë dollarë. 
Zyrtarisht, fondacionet e misionareve të bamirësisë nuk ishin midis fondacioneve të mëdha bamirëse të Indisë. Llogaritë indiane tregojnë se gjatë viteve 1996-1997 ajo mori nga jashtë 3.5 milion dollarë, në 1997-1998 mori 4 milion dhe në vitin 1998-1999 mori rreth 7 milion dollarë amerikanë. Banka kryesore e urdhërit të Nënë Terezes ishte Vatican Bank zyrtarisht i njohur si Instituti për punë fetare (IOR) që u përfshi në një skandal të madh në vitet 1981-1982. Më 1981 urdheri i terezes u bë ogjekt hetimesh nga autoritetet italiane. Ajo ishte një prej 15 organiztash që i përkisnin Vatikanit për tu hetuar. Një punosnjës i nivelit të lartë të Vatikanit u arrestua në aeroportin e Romës me një sasi të madhe parashë... Zyrtarisht, në nëntor të vitit 1981, Nënë Tereza ishte nën hetime ... Nuk duhet lënë pa përmendë të përjavshmen katolike Catholic Times me kritikat e saja kundër investimeve të fondacioneve bamirëse katolike që merreshin me tregëti armësh .
Mardhënia e veçantë e Nënë Terezes me Charles Keatikng , një nga mashtruesit më të mëdhenj të historisë dhe hajduti më i madh në historinë e SHBA-ve, është mjaft i njohur. Ajo mori prej tij donacionin e së paku 1 milion e 250 dollarësh . Kur u arrestua Z. Keating, Nënë Tereza i kërkoj gjykatës të falte hajnin: bënin ashtu si Jezusi do të bënte në një rrethanë të tillë. Pas dënimit dhe burgosjes së Z. Keating-ut, përfaqsuesi ligjorë i Kontesë së Los Angeles-it Z. Paul W. Turley, i shkroi Nenë Terezes: ... Jezusi menjëherë dhe pa hezituar do ta kthente pronën e vjedhur tek pronari i saj i vërtetë. Ti duhet të bësh të njëjtën gjë. Ty të janë dhënë para nga Charles Keating  për të cilat është dënuar për vjedhje e mashtrim. Mos i lejo ati privilegjin që ai dëshiron. Mos i mbaj paratë. Kthejua ato aryre të cilët punuan për to dhe i fituan me djersë. Nëse ti kontakton me mua unë do të lidhë direkt me pronarët e vërtetë të parave që po zotron tani . Z. Turley nuk mori përgjigje, por kthimi i pjesës së mbetur të parave të vjedhura ishte ankthi më i keq për shenjtoren e gjallë . 
Nënë Tereza gjithashtu akuzohet se ka marrë para donacioni edh prej publicistit anglez Robert Maxwell, i cili akuzohet per grabitje të 450 milion funtave angleze, prej të punëuarve të tij, konkretisht prej fondit për pensionimin e tyre .
Në qershor 1981, Tereza mori medaljen e Discovery nga Marquette University (Milwaukee) që u shoqrua me një donacion prej 150 mijë dollarësh. Në qershor 1982, një grua nga Toronto la testament 165 dillarë. Të njëjtin muaj, populli në Albertë të Kanadasë i dha asaj një donacion prej 935 dollarësh amerikanë. Asnjë prej këtyre donacioneve asnjëherë nuk erdhen në Indi. As çka ngjau me 50 mijë dollarët që Jaser Arafati ja dha asaj në Kalkutë më 1990, nuk dihet ...

  Aropup Chatrterjee, Mother Theresa ..., vep. Cit.f.270
  Catholic Times, 18 maj 1997, sipas Aropup Chatrterjee, Mother Theresa ..., vep. Cit.f.271
  Njërit nga luftëtarët më prominentë të Amerikës kundër pornografisë. Për shkak të rolit që pati ai në skandalin financiar Savings & Loan, u dënua me 12 vjet burg.
http://home.snu.edu/~dwilliam/f97pro...esaCritics.htm
  Cristopher Hitchens: Missionary Position, Verso 1995, f.67) (Aropup Chatrterjee, po aty f.273
  Aropup Chatrterjee, Mother Theresa ..., vep. Cit.f.247
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Ap..._Mother_Teresa
  Aropup Chatrterjee, Mother Theresa ..., vep. Cit.f.275

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## beni33

nena   terez   as  pak nuk  na  jep  nder    un  sme  kujtohet   qe   ajo  beri diq  per  kossove  sa  ishte  gjall ajo  ne  kohen me te  veshtir  nuk  pat   kurajo per ta  vizituar  kosoven  dhe  kjo sdo koment   ajo  as  qe   pranonte  qe  esht  shqiptare  
    dhe    shum pak njerz  ne   europ  e   din qe   ajo ishte  shqiptare   un  kam jetu  nje  koh te  gjat   jasht   dhe  kur  ju  thosha  se   esht  shqiptare   nuk e   be sonin   
se  pse    ajo se  kishte    then kurr   ket  
 ajo skishte  as  gje   te  perbashket  me  qashtjen kombetare  
ama  as  pak 
 po te    ndinte   veten si shqiptare  ajo  dota  vizitonte  kosoves  at  her  kur  kishte  nevoj   kurse  ne  kosove  njerzit   vuanin edhe  per  buk  po  flas  ne  vitet  e  90-ta

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ademmerovci

Testamenti shpirtërorr i Nënës Tereze



Fëmijët e mi shumë të dashur,Motra,Vëllezër dhe Etër,
Duke qenë kjo letër kështu personale,kam dëshiruar ta shkruaj me dorën time,po janë shumë gjëra për ti thënëEdhe pse nuk është shkruar nga dora ime,del nga zemra ime!

Krishti dëshiron që tju them prapë-sidomos në këtë Javë të shenjtë-sa dashuri ka Ai për secilin prej jush,shumë më tepër sesa mund të imagjinoni.Më shqetëson mendimi që disa nga ju ende nuk e keni takuar Krishtin sy më sy: vetëm ju dhe Krishti. Njëmend, mund të kalojmë kohën në kapelë, po a e keni parë ndonjëherë-me sytë  e shpirtit-me çfarë dashurie Ai ju shikon? Vërtet,a e keni njohur Krishtin e gjallë, jo nga librat, por duke i bërë vend në zemrën tuaj? A ia keni dëgjuar fjalët e tij të dashurisë. Pyeteni hirin tuaj: ka dëshirë të flakët ti përkushtohet? Derisa nuk do ta dëgjoni të thotë:Kam etje në zemrën e të varfërve. Mos e braktisni  kurrë këtë kontakt intim e të përditshëm me Krishtin, jo si ide të thjeshtë, po si person të gjallë. Si mund të kalohet qoftë edhe një ditë pa e dëgjuar Krishtin duke thënë:Kam etj!? E pamundur. Shpirti ynë ka nevojë [për këtë] aq sa ka nevojë trupi ynë për frymëmarrje. Përndryshe, lutja vdes e meditimi bëhet përsiatje e thjeshtë. Krishti dëshiron që secili prej nesh ta dëgjojë, ai është që ju flet në qetësinë e zemrës. Të jeni të kujdesshëm në gjithë atë që do ta pengonte këtët kontakt personal me Krishtin e gjallë. Djalli do të përpiqet të shërbehet me plagët e jetës, madje me vetë gabimet tuaja për tju bindur se nuk është e mundur që tju dojë [Krishti]
realisht. Kujdes: ky është një rrezik për ne të gjithë. Mirëpo,gjëja më e pikëllueshme është se kjo është krejtësishtë e kundërt me atë që Krishti do ta donte dhe gjakon tju thotë. Jo vetëm që ju do, po edhe më shumë :ju dëshiron me afsh. Ju i mungoni kur nuk i  afroheni. Ai ka etje për ju, ju do vazhdimisht, edhe kur nuk ndiheni të denjë. Kur nuk jeni të pranueshëm prej të tjerëve- e ndonjëherë edhe nga vetvetja-ai është që përherë ju pranon.
    Fëmijët e mi,nuk duhet të jeni tjetër [nga ajo që jeni në realitet] për arsye se Krishti ju do. Besoni në mënyrë të thjeshtë se jeni të çmuar për të. Bartni vuajtjet tuaja te këmbët e tij e vetëm hapjani zemrën tuaj për arsye se ju do ashtu si jeni. Pjesën tjetër e bën Ai. Secili prej jush e di,në vetëdijen e vet,se Krishti e do,po,me këtë letër, dua tu drejtohem zemrave tuaja. Krishti dëshiron ti lëvizë zemrat tona për të mos e humbur dashurinë tonë të parë, veçmas në të ardhmen, kur do tju lë. Ja,pse ju kërkoj që ta lexoni këtë letër para Sakramentit të shenjtë, pikërishtë aty ku u shkrua, për arsye se Krishti vetë mund të flasë secilit prej jush. Pse po ju them këtë?  Letra e Atit të shenjtë [Papës Gjoni Pali II] rrethKam etjemë ka bërë përshtypje të tillë që të marr mundimin tju them çka kam përjetuar unë. Kjo letër më ka bërë të mundur  ta zbuloj edhe më shumë bukurinë e përcaktimit tonë. Sa e madhe është dashuria e Hyjit për ne për arsye se e ka zgjedhur shoqatën tonë [Kongregacionin] për ta shuar këtë etje të Krishtit-etjen e dashurisë,etjen e shpirtrave-duke na dhënë një vend të veçantë në Kishën e vet.
    Dhe, në të njejtën kohë,  tia kujtojmë botës këtë etje, që thuajse po harrohet. I kam shkruar Atit të shenjtë për ta falënderuar. Letra e Atit të shenjtë është një shenjë e kësajetjeje të madhe,që Krishti e dëshmon për çdo qenje njerëzore. Është edhe një shenjë për mua, shenjë për të cilën,  ka mbërritur koha të flitet qartazi për dhuratën të bërë nga Zoti më 10 shtator: të shpjegoj ashtu siç mundem- atë që nënkupton për mua etja e Krishtit. Për mua etja e Krishtit është një gjë kaq intime, që deri më sot, më ka penguar droja tju flas për atë që më ndodhi më 10 shtator. Mendova të imitoj këtë Shën Marinë, që i ruan të gjitha këto gjëra në zemrën e saj.  Kjo ka qenë arsyeja që skam folur shumë, sidomos në publik, për Kam etje. Megjithatë, letrat dhe udhëzimet e mia e tregojnë përherë, duke dëftuar mjetet për shuarjen e kësaj etjeje nëpërmjet lutjes, intimitet me Krishtin dhe nderimin e kushteve tona, sidomos të katërtin [kusht].  Për mua është shumë e qartë se gjithçka në Misionaret e Dashurisë, kanë si objekt shuarjen e etjes së Krishtit. Fjalët e tij, të shkruara në murin e secilës kapelë të Misionareve të Dashurisë [në vijim shkurt:MD], të thëna për ju,nuk i përkasin të shkuarës,por janë të gjalla tash e përherë. E besoni? Nëse po, dëgjojeni dhe ndjejeni praninë e tij.  Lejoni të bëhet aq intim në ju sa është intim në mua; do të ishte gëzimi më i madhë që do të mund të ma dhuroni. Do të përpiqem tju ndihmoj ta kuptoni, po është vetë Krishti i vetmi që  mund tju thotë Kam etje!. Dëgjojeni emrin tuaj të njejtë. E jo vetëm një herë. Çdo ditë. Nëse e dëgjoni me zemrën tuaj, do ta dëgjoni, do ta kuptoni. Pse Krishti thotë Kam etje? Cili është kuptimi. Është vështirë të shpjegohet me fjalëMegjithatë, nëse do të duhej të përkujtoni vetëm një gjë nga kjo letër, është kjo:Kam etje  është një fjalë shumë më e thellë sesa Krishti  ta kishte thënë thjeshtë:Ju dua. Derisa të mos e kuptoni në mënyrë shumë intime, që Krishti ka etje për ju, do të jetë e pamundur të mësoni atë që dëshiron të jetë ai për ju; as atë që ai do që ju të jeni për të. Zemra dhe Shpirti i Misionareve të Dashurisë qëndron krejtësishtë në këtë: Etja e zemrës së Krishtit është e fshehur tek të varfërit. Ky është burimi i vetëm i gjithë asaj që e bën jetën e MD.  Kjo ju bën të ditur, qoftë për qëllimet tona e për kushtin tonë të katërt, qoftë për shpirtin e Kongregatës sonë.  Shurja e etjes së Krishtit të gjallë mes nesh është e vetjma arsye që jemi në këtë kongregatë dhe i vetmi objekt i saj.  Thoni: gjithashtu mund të pohojmë për veten tonë, domethënë se kjo është arsye e jonë e vetme të jetojmë? [Për të ditur,] bëjeni, pra, pyetjen që vijon: e marrim me mend që etja e Krishtit nuk është qëllimi ynë e nuk do të shkruhet më në mur të kapelës sonë, kjo do të nënkuptonte njërin nga çfardo  ndryshimet në përcaktimin tim në mardhënjet e mia me Krishtin dhe në punën time?  Do të ndryshonte kjo diçka në jetën time?  Nuk do të ndjeja asnjë humbje?  Bëjeni me nder këto pyetje dhe, për secilin, ky të jetë një test për të zbuluar që etja e Krishtit është një realitet i gjallë [në jetën e tij]  e jo thjeshtë një ide e bukur,Kam etje(Gjn 19,28)dhe e keni bërë për mua(Mt 25,40): kujtojuni se është e nevojshme ti lexoni këto dy [fjalë], pra mjetin me qëllimin.
Askush të mos e ndajë atë që e ka bashkuar Zoti.
     Mos i nënçmoni mjetet tona kështu konkrete-punën me të varfrit, sado e vogël dhe e përvuajtur të jetë- që bëjnë nga jeta jonë një gjë kaq të bukur në sytë e Zotit.  Janë dhuratat më të çmueshme të Hyjit për Kongregatën tonë, për shkak të kësaj pranie të fshehur, po krejtësisht afër Krishtit, ashtu i afërt ta prekim [me dorë].
     [Vetëm] në punën tonë me të varfrit, qëllimi ynë do të zhdukej dhe etja e Krishtit do të kthehej në fjalë të pakuptim e të papërgjegje.  Mirëpo, duke i bashkuar të dyja, përcaktimi ynë i MD do të mbesë i gjallë dhe real, ashtu siç ka kërkuar Shën Maria.
   Të jeni të kujdesshëm në zgjedhjen e predikuesve të tërheqjeve [të prapësimeve].  Në fakt, të gjithë nuk e kuptojnë mire shpirtin tonë.  Nga ana tjetër, qofshin ata të ditur ose shenjtër, kjo nuk do të nënkuptonte me çdo kusht që me të vërtet e përfillin [e pranojnë] mirë përcaktimin tonë.  Po ashtu, nëse do të vini tju lus që të mos i dëgjoni, ose të lejoni tju bëjnë të bini në paqartësi.  Etja e Krishtit është vatër, pika e përkimit, qëllimi i gjithë asaj që janë dhe bëjnë MD.  Kisha ka vërtet disa herë:Hiri ynë është ta shuajmë etjen e Krishtit, etjen e dashurisë për shpirtra, duke punuar për shpëtimin dhe shenjtërimin e më të varfërve ndër të varfër.  Kjo nuk është asgjë tjetër, pos kjo.  Asgjë tjetër.  Të bëjmë gjithçka është në forcën tonë për të mbrojtur këtë dhuratë të Zotit për Kongregatën tonë.
   Fëmijë të dashur, të kini besim në mua e të jeni të kujdesshëm për atë që po ju them tash: vetëm etja e Krishtit, e shoqëruar nga bindja jonë  dhe nga kërkimi ynë si dhe nga përgjigja jonë shumë e përzemërt, vetëm kjo etje do ta mbajë gjallë Kongregatën tonë pasi do tju lë [të ndërroj jetë].  Nëse kjo do të përbëjë bazën e jetës suaj, atëherë për ju çdo gjë do të shkoj mirë.  Një do tju lë, por etja e Krishtit nuk do tju lë kurrë.  Krishtin e etur në të varfër do ta keni përherë me ju.  Kjo është arsyeja që dua që motrat aktive dhe etërit aktivë, motrat kontemplative me prifterinjë dhe etërit të ndihmohen në mënyrë të ndërsjellë për të shuar etjen e Krishtit me anën e mjeteve të dhuratave të tyre të nderuara: duke e mbështetur dhe duke e plotësuar njëri-tjetrin në mënyrë që të formohet një familje [unike] rreth qëllimit [të vetëm] dhe të këtij objektivi [unik].
   Keni kujdes të mos i mbani në hijen e kësaj kërkesë, as koperatorët, as laikët eMD, meqë ky përcaktim është dhe i tyre.  Ndihmojuni që ta njohin.  Meqenëse detyra e parë e një prifti është misteri i predikimit, disa vite më parë kam kërkuar nga priftërinjtë tanë ta fillojnë ta predikojnë këtë temë:Kam etje për të hyrë më shumë  në dhuratën e Zotit, që më ka bërë me 10 shtator.  Nga se e ndjej që Krishti e dëshiron shumë këtë nga ana e tyre, në të ardhmen, luteni, pra, Shën Marinë që tju mbajë të kujdesshëm përballë këtij aspekti të rëndësishëm të kushtit të katërt.  Shën Maria jonë do tu ndihmojë të gjithëve që ti mbesin besnik meqenëse ishte- me Shën Gjonin, e jam e sigurt, Maria Magdalenën-personi i parë që e dëgjoi këtë thirrje të Krishtit:Kam etje.
     Duke qëndruar në Kalvar, njihet intetsiteti dhe thellësia e kësaj dëshire të zjarrtë të Krishtit për ne dhe për të varfrit.  Po ne, e dimë këtë?  E ndiejmë sikur ajo?  Kërkoni që tju mësojë, meqë ju dhe gjithë Kongregata është e tij.  Misioni i saj është tju sjellë që ta shihni në fytyrë dashurinë e Zemrës së Krishtit të kryqëzuar siç u ndodhi Gjonit dhe Magdalenës.
   Së pari, Shën Maria më kërkoi mua, tash jam unë, që në emër të saj, ju kërkoj, ju lus:Dëgjojeni etjen e Krishtit.  Kjo të jetë për secilin prej jush ajo që Ati i shenjtë [Papa Gjon Pali II ] e thotë në letrën e tij: një fjalë e jetës.
    Si ti afroheni etjes së krishtit?  Vetëm një fshehtësi: sa më shumë ti afroheni Krishtit, aq më mirë do ta njihni etjen e tij.  Pendohuni e besoni [në Ungjillin], thotë Krishti.  Për çka duhet të pendohemi?  Për indiferencën tonë, për ashpërsinë tonë në zemër.  E në çka duhet të besohet?  Se Krishti ka etje, nga tash, për zemrën tuaj e për të varfrit.  Ai që i njeh dobësit tuaja, megjithatë dëshiron dashurinë tuaj: do thjeshtë që tia lini një mundësi që tju dojë [dashurojë].  Është Mësuesi i kohës.  Sa herë që i afrohemi atij, na bashkon me Shën Marinë, me Shën Gjonin, me Maria Magdalenën.
    Dëgjojeni.  Degjojeni duke shqiptuar vetë emrin tuaj.
    Bëni ashtu që gëzimi im dhe i juaj të jenë të plotë.


                                                                                                        Të lutemi.
                                                                                                        Zoti ju bekoftë 
                                                                                                        Nëna Tereze

NGA KOMUNITETI KATOLIK

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ademmerovci

Dashuria ndaj Hyjit dhe ndaj njeriut-qenësi e testamentit shpirtëror të Nënës Tereze

Thjeshtësia që fshehte thellësi
 Në rrjedhën e historisë janë të pakta rastet që janë shkruar kaq shumë libra për një krijesë njerëzore,siç ka ndodhur me Gonxhe Bojaxhiun, motër Maria Tereza, që më vonë u bë e njohur me emrin Nëna Tereze.  Nga 6 janari i vitit 1929 (sa kishte mbushur 18 vjeç) e deri sa kaloi në amshim (më 5 shtator 1997) jetoi në Kalkutë të Indisë dhe u bë aq e çmuar dhe e dashur sa që bota e quajti NËNË.
 Besimin e thellë në Hyjin dhe Birin e tij,  Jezu Krishtin,  përshpirtshmërinë e palëkundur, qëndresën, aftësinë vepruese, flijimin e jashtëzakonshëm për njerzit më të varfër, Nëna e dëshmoi sidomos nëpërmjet rendit të Misionareve të Dashurisë, të themeluar nga ajo më 1950, dhe me shtëpit e shumta të hapura në vende të ndryshme të botës për njerzit e mbetur në rrugë, për të braktisurit, për fëmijët me të meta mendore si dhe me ndërtimin e qytetit për të gërbulurit në rrethinën e Kalkutës dhe më vonë me hapjen e shtëpive në qendra të tjera të Indisë dhe në shtete të tjera, edhe në kryeqytetet: Romë, Londër, Paris, Nju-Jork, Moskë, madje dhe brenda vetë Vatikanit.
  Një pjesë e madhe e librave të shumtë për Nënën Tereze u shkruan gjatë kohës kur ajo ishte gjallë, pra kur çdo gjë të qenësisë së veprimit, të dijes e të aftësisë së sajë e dëshmonte me punë konkrete e me flijime të pandërprera për Hyjin krijues dhe për njerzit e shtresave më të ulëta të mjediseve të ndryshme shoqërore, sidomos atij Indian.
  Mbas ndërrimit të jetës së Nënës- kthimi në shtëpinë e Atit-siç thoshte ajo zakonishtë, vijuan të botohen për të një varg librash të tjerë.  Në mënyrë të veçantë një vështrim e shkaktoi zbulimi dhe ndriçimi i të dhënave të jetës e të veprimit të saj të gjatë procesit për lumturim, që dëshmohet, qoftë me libra të rinj, qoftë me ribotimin e atyre paraprakë.
  Numrin më të madh të librave të shkruara e të botuara për Nënën Tereze gjatë jetës së saj, e shkruan autorë e autore, që e njohën pandërmjetësishtë Nënën ose bashkëpuntorët, barinj shpirtërorë e laikë.  Mirpo, jashtë këtyre librave (monografi, studime, përmbledhje uratash e tekstesh të saj) kishte mbetur një varg letrash e  dokumentesh, që Nëna qëllimisht i mbajti për vete ose ua besoi pak bashkëpuntorëve ose bashkëpuntoreve të saj, si si, fjala vjen, prifti Celeste Van Exem-it.
   Me bërjen publike të teksteve të nxjerra nga shiritat e magnetofonit, të letrave e dokumenteve të tjerë, pasuria shpirtërore, guximi, përshpirtshmëria dhe flijimi i Nënës Tereze për njeriun, sidomos për të varfërin, dalin në një dritë më të plotë, më  bindëse dhe heqin dhe ato pak dyshime që ndonjëri mund ti ketë pasur për qenësisë e veprimit, dhe të besimit të saj në Hyjin dhe në dashurinë në njeriun, sidomos për atë të braktisur, të përbuzur, të droguar (Mt 25,31-40).
  Në këtë rrjedhë me rëndësi të jashtëzakonshme janë sidomos ditari i saj, letrat dërguar kryeipeshkvit të Kalkutës, mons. Ferdinand Perier-it dhe priftit Celeste Van Exem-it, Testamenti shpirtëror i saj , i shkruar pak kohë para vdekjes, tekste të shkruara nga ajo si dhe nga mendimet e bashkëpuntorëve, që, për procesin e lumturimit, u morën si dëshmi.
  Të gjitha këto e përligjin sa veçantinë aq edhe madhështinë e Nënës Tereze, aftësinë vepruese e organizative, kulturën dhe dijen e saj sa të gjerë aq dhe të thellë, pjekurinë shpirtërore befasuese, për përshpirtshmërinë e thellë dhe flijimin e vijueshëm, sidomos nga të varfërve ndër të varfër për të përmbushur thirrjen e dytë të Birit të Hyjit, Krishtit, që e përjetoi më 10 shtator 1946 në tren duke shkuar për Darjeeling (Indi).
  Rëndësinë e zbulimit dhe të bërjes publike të dokumenteve të ndryshme e dëshmojnë dhe fjalët e atit Braian Lolodiejchuk, hulumtues (postulator) i çështjes së procesit të lumturimit të Nënës Tereze, i cili duke u përgjigjur në pyetjen se çfarë frytesh kishte sjell puna hulumtuese e mijëra dokumenteve e të dhënave rreth figurës së Nënës , thotë:
      Ka mundësuar të kuptohet që thjeshtësia e saj ka fshehur në realitet një   
Thellësi,të cilën pak persona e kishin vrejtur e aq më pak [e kishin] imagjinuar.  Para se ti mbushte 36 vjet, në moshën kur e themeloi rendin e Misionareve të Dashurisë,  shkrimet e saj dëshmojnë për një pjekuri shpirtërore befasuese.  Dinim që një person me famë botërore të shënjtërisë,që tërheqte vëmendjen e jashtëzakonshme, duhej të kishte diçka.  Po çfarë ishte kjo?  Ishte sekreti i saj.
      Thellësia  e saj, jeta e saj shpirtërore, dashuria e saj dhe në veprimin konkret, po zbulohen sot.
      Pa dyshim, gjatë hulumtimeve të mëtejshme dhe me gjetjen dhe të dokumenteve të tjera, që mund të zbulohen gjatë procesit për  shenjtërimin e saj, do të njihen dhe të dhëna tjera, të cilat do të mundësojnë ndriçimin dhe më të plotë të kësaj figure për shumëçka të pazakonshme të njerëzimit, jo vetëm të shekullit XX.
    Dokumentet, letrat dhe tekstet e zbuluara të Nënës Tereze e përligjin punën me  rëndësi të shumëfishtë të saj dhe të motrave, që vërtet, ishte ditur dhe ishte çmuar edhe më parë nga bashkëpuntoret dhe bashkëpuntorët, nga njerëz të thjeshtë, nga ata për të cilat ajo dhe motrat e rendit të saj u flijuan me vite të tëra, po dhe nga personalitete botërore më të shquara fetare, politike e kulturore.  Pra, u ridëshmua fakti i njohur se Nëna Tereze nuk ishte quajtur rastësishtë në të gjallë të saj  Shenjtëreshë e gjallë e më vonë edhe Nënë.
  Ajo që në të vërtet e kushtëzoi dhe do ta kushtëzojë dhe në të ardhmen interesimin e shumë penave të njohura e të panjohura, që u morën e do të merren me figurën  dhe me punën e saj shumë të çmuar, sidomos me më të varfërit ndër të varfërit dhe me më të mjerët e shoqërisë njerzore, qenë dy cilësi kryesore:
        Veprimi konkret dhe
        përmasa hyjnorja.

Qenësia e veprimit konkret

Rëndësia e veprimit konkret në jetën e Nënës Tereze përligjet nga çasti i mbërritjes në Indi për tu shërbyer të varfërve,për ti ndarë vuajtjet, dhembjet dhe pësimet me ta.  Pra, çdo gjë e qenësishme, qoftë ndaj Hyjit, qoftë ndaj njeriut, ajo e dëshmoi nëpërmjet veprimit konkret.
   Nëna Tereze në çdo punë të Misionareve të Dashurisë u flijua e para : e para u mor me njerzit e mbetur nëpër rrugë të Kalkutës, të atyre që vdisnin të dëshpruar e të vetëmuar, të harruar dhe nga antarët e familjes, me të gërbulur, me ata me të meta fizike e mendore, për të cilët as individët, as institucionet shoqërore nuk kujdeseshin!  Ky përkushtim dhe flijim i saj në veprimin të përditëshëm, i përshkuar nga drita dhe dashuria hyjnore, bëri që ajo dhe motrat e rendit të Misionareve të Dashurisë, të çmohen e të nderohen në  mënyra të veçanta kudo.
    Ideja e Gonxhe Bojaxhiut për tiu përkushtuar njerëzve të shtresave më të ulta shoqërore, para se gjithash në Indinë e varfër, nuk lindi mbas mbërritjes së saj në këtë vend,  po ishte më e hershme dhe e vijueshme.  Këtë e thotë ajo vetë:

Kam ardhur në Indi me të vetmen shpresë që ti shpëtoj shumë shpirtëra dhe ta meritoj larin e martires.  Puna, që e kam bërë gjatë gjithë këtyre viteve, më ka ndihmuar mjaft ta përmbush këtë dëshirë timen.  Tash, në vitin e fundit, Zoti ka ndërhyrë [më 10 shtator 1946] me një thirrje tjetër (tu shërbej më të varfërve ndër të varfër).  Kjo thirrje u rrit aq fort, aq qartë në çdo meshë e në çdo kungim, sa shpesh më pushton dëshira për këto rrugë të reja.  Ju e dini  [(Van Exem-i)] se nuk dua ta lë Loreton, skam asnjë  lloj motivi personal, absolutishtë asnjë, përveç thirrjes [së Hyjit]. Jeta dhe puna që Hyji dëshiron që unë ti përmbush janë kaq të ndryshëm nga jeta dhe nga puna në Loreto, sa, nëse do të mbetja [këtu] , nuk do ta përfillja vullnesën e Tij.  Varfëria absolute që Hyji e dëshiron kaq shumë, që do ishte jashtë rregullave që janë këtu [në rendin e Loretos].  Shërbimi i vijueshëm është të përzihesh me më të varfërit ndër të varfër,  që në të vërtet, është e kundërta e saj që zbatohet këtu.

   Dashuria për Indinë dhe të varfrit e këtij vendi dhe për të varfrit kudo në botë i kishte rrënjët në dashurinë e saj  për Hyjin, në Birin e tij, Krishtin të kryqëzuar e të ngjallur për shëlbimin e njeriut, dhe për përligjjen e rëndësisë së hirit hyjnor e të dritës hyjnore për jetën e njeriut në tokë.
   Pra, Nëna Tereze njësoi dashurinë e pafund për të Birin e Hyjit, Krishtin, dhe dashurinë e pafund për njeriun.  Me fjalë të tjera, me punën  e vet të përditshme me më të varfërit ndër të varfër, me lutje, me flijimet që bëri, me vetminë e vet, me gjithçka që i takoi asaj dhe jetës së saj të përvuajtur, gjakoi ta shuajë Kam etje te Krishtit.
   Thënja e Krishtit në kryq: Kam etje, përligj dashurinë e Tij ndaj Atit krijues po dhe ndaj njeriut, njerëzimit.  Pikërishtë Kam etje  dashuri që nënkupton qenësin dhe thellësinë e jashtëzakonshme për jetën e njeriut- u bë për Nënën Tereze udhërrëfyes, u bë baza e çdo mendimi e veprimi të saj, edhe në çastet më të rënda jetësore.
    Në Testamentin shpirtëror të Nënës Tereze dërguar motrave të Misionareve të Dashurisë dhe pjestarëve të degëve të tjera të themeluara nga ajo, për këtë thotë:
     Kam etje është fjalë shumë më e thellë sesa Krishti të kishte thënë thjeshtë:Ju dua.  Derisa të mos e kuptoni në mënyrë shumë intime, që Krishti ka etje për ju, do të jetë e pamundur të mësoni atë që dëshiron të jetë ai për ju; as atë që ai don që ju të jeni për të.  Zemra  dhe shpirti i Misionareve të Dashurisë qëndron krejtësishtë  në këtë: Etja e Zemrës së Krishtit është e fshehur tek të varfërit.

   Shuarja e Kam etje te më të varfërit ndër të varfër, por edhe tek të tjerët, u bë pjesë e pandashme e shpirtit dhe e veprimit  të Nënës Tereze për arsye se, siç thotë ajo, Jeta është vetë jeta e Zotit në ne.
   Sipas Nënës për ta shuar këtë etje duhet të kesh shpirt të pastër e të mbushur me dashuri dhe këtë dashuri ta dëshmosh ndaj Hyjit dhe ndaj njeriut.  Në ungjillin sipas Gjonit theksohet në mënyrë të qartë ky përbërës i qenësishëm i bësimit në Zotin:
   Hyji është dashuri, dhe, kush mbetet në dashuri, mbetet në Hyjin dhe Hyji mbetet në të(1Gjo.4,11-16).
Duke folur për jetën shpirtërore, Nëna Tereze thotë se ajo është Bashkim i dashurisë me Krishtin, në të cilin hyjnorja dhe njerëzorja njësohen krejtësishtë njëra me tjetrën.  Gjithë atë që më kërkon Krishti është që ti jepem atij me gjithë varfërinë time dhe me hiçin tim

  Sipas Nënës, Hyji-dashuri banon Brenda nesh:
   Zoti është Brenda meje, një prani më intime sesa e marr me mend vetë. Së këndejmi, sipas saj, dashuria hyjnore nuk duhet kërkuar askund tjetër pos në zemër: Një zemër e pastër mund ta shohë Zotin tek të tjerët.

   Duke u nisur nga një përcaktim i këtillë, Nëna Tereze thoshte: Mos i lejoni asnjë dhimbjeje,asnjë shqetësim tju godasë në mënyrë që tju bëjë ta harroni gëzimin e Krishtit të ngjallur.
   Përmbushja e dashurisë ndaj Hyjit krijues dhe dashurisë ndaj njeriut, sidomos atij të varfër, që bëjnë të njejtën gjë,  për Nënën ishte ligji më i lartë dhe më i qenësishëm, ligji i flijimit, që duhet të zbatohej duke dhënë shembullin vetijak,  pra duke filluar gjithmonë nga vetvetja.  Kjo gjë kushtëzoi që Nëna dhe motrat e rendit të saj, duke u ofruar dashurisë së Hyjit dhe jetën e tyre njerëzve të religjioneve të ndryshme, dhanë shembullin e flijimit të Krishtit e të dashurisë së tij në veprimin e përditshëm.
   Nga çasti i mbërritjes në Indi e deri sa ndërroi jetë, Nëna Tereze e zbatoi në jetë e me jetë thënjen e Shën Palit: Nuk jam unë më që jetoj, po Krishti jeton në mua(Gal 2,20).
   Këtë e përligjin dhe fjalët e Nënës:

     Derisa nuk do ta dëgjoni Krishtin në qetësinë e zemrës suaj, nuk mund ta dëgjoni të thotë Kam etje në zemrën e të varfërve.  Mos e braktisni kurrë këtë kontakt intim e të përditshëm me Krishtin, jo si ide të thjeshtë, po si person të gjallë.

   për arsye se

    Krishti dëshiron që secili prej nesh ta dëgjojë, ai është që ju flet në qetësinë e zemrës.  Pra, Nëna thotë: Për mua është shumë  e qartë se gjithëçka [të gjitha veprimet] në Misionaret e Dashurisë ka si objekt shuarjen e etjes së Krishtit.

Për Nënën Kam etje është dashuri e përjetshme, është qenësia e veprimit dhe e jetës së Misionareve të Dashurisë dhe e degëve të tjera të këtij rendi:

  Nje ditë do tju lë, por etja e Krishtit nuk do tju lerë kurrë.  Krishtin e etur në të varfër do ta keni përherë me ju.

Pra, thënia Kam etje, që Nëna e lidhte me të varfërit, ishte një gjë qenësore:
     Të jemi të varfër nënkupton të jemi të lirë, aq të lirë sa të mos jemi të zotruar nga pasuritë tona, aq të lirë sa që pasuritë tona të mos na sundojnë Të mbesim të zbrazët sa më shumë që është e mundur në mënyrë që Zoti mund të na mbushë [plotësojë].

Kjo dëshmohet dhe nga fjalët e Krishtit, të thëna nëpërmjet gojës së Nënës Tereze:
   Të varfërit, që dua të na i sillni mua, ty dhe motrave tua , që do të ofrojnë jetën e tyre si viktima të dashurisë sime, do të mi sjellin ata shpirtëra
  dhe

Dëshiroj rregulltare të lira, të mbështjella në varfërinë time të kryqit.  Dëshiroj rregulltare të bindura, të përshkuara nga bindja e ime e kryqit.  Dëshiroj rregulltare plotë e përplot me dashuri e mirësi të kryqit.


Përmasa hyjnore

Cilësimi:shenjtëreshë e gjallë për nënën Tereze u bë qysh gjatë jetës nga ata që e njohën për së afërmi, e panë në aktin e lutjes, të veprimit e të vuajtjes, të këmbnguljes për ta shuar Kam etjetë Krishtit tek të varfërit, pa marrë parasysh se ku ishin e kush ishin, cilës racë e cilit religjion i takonin.  Në qoftë se thellohemi në mendimin e saj, në njësimin shpirtëror të saj me Hyjin dhe me Birin e tij të kryqëzuar, Krishtin, me Shën Marinë, pra me hirin hyjnor, atëherë cilësimi shenjtëreshë e gjallë del krejtësishtë i natyrshëm.  Në të vërtet, mbas dy thirrjeve të Krishtit, që i përjetoi( të parën në Letnicë e të dytën në Darjeeling), Nëna Tereze njësohet, bëhet një me Krishtin, për asryes se bëhet vegël, mjet i tij, shëndërrohet në krijesë që përmbush vetëm dashruinë dhe kërkesat e Krishtit e të nënës së tij, Marisë. Nëna Tereze zhvishet nga çdo gjë e saj për tu vënë krejtësishtë në duart e Hyjit, për të kryer vetëm atë  që dëshironte Ai: sjelljen e gëzimit e të Dashurisë mes më të varfërve ndër të varfër, mes të braktisurve, të vetmuarve, të gërbulurve.  Pra, ndodh një proces i natyrshëm, siç thekson vetë Nëna:Ja dhuroj veten Zotit dhe e bëjë Zotinin timin.
   Ky bashkim i saj me Hyjin dëshmohet me përkushtimin në lutje për arsye se lutja ishte i vetmi mjet për bartjen e dashurisë së të varfërve tek Krishti dhe barjen e dashurisë së Krishtit tek ata si dhe për ti zgjedhur vështërsitë konkrete të jetës së njeriut.  Për këtë Nëna thotë:
Lutja nuk është asgjë tjetër por njësim me Krishtin.  Siç thuhet në Letrën e Shën Palit: Nuk jam më unë që jetoj, po Krishti që jeton në mua.  Krishti lutet në mua, Krishti mendon në mua, Krishti sheh nëpërmjet syve të mi, Krishti flet me anën e fjalëve të mia, Krishti punon me duart e mia, Krishti ecë me këmbët e mia, Krishti dashuron me zemrën time.

Lutjen, si përbërs të qenësishëm në jetën e Nënës Tereze, e thekson dhe pasardhsja e saj, që e mori udhëheqjen e Misionareve të Dashurisë, motra Nirmala: Lutja i ka shërbyer Nënës Tereze ta përballoj varfërinë, zhgënjimin, ti përballoj dhimbjet, vujtjet e veta dhe të tjerëve.  Varri i saj në Shtëpinë amë në Kalkutë,ndodhet pikërishtë në vendin ku ajo, e gjunjëzuar, lutej me orë të tëra, që ishte mjet më i qenësishëm i jetës dhe veprimit  te saj.  Ajo, siç dëshmojnë motrat e rendit të themeluar nga ajo, Misionaret e Dashurisë,  po dhe persona të tjerë, vazhdon të  jetë e pranishme në veprimet e motrave në çdo kënd të botës, ku vuajtja e kafshon mishin e njeriut.

Hyjnorja, që e cilësoi Nënën Tereze, përligjet edhe nga letrat dhe dokumentet që u zbuluan dhe u shtjelluan gjatë për lumturimin e saj.  Në librin Terezja e Kalkutës një mistike midis Lindjes dhe Perëndimit, autorja, Gloria Germani, thotë:[Tekstet] ofrojnë perspektiva interpretuese rrënjësishtë të reja për arsye se jeta, veprimi i Nënës Tereze, është përvoja e një uniteti të  thellë.
   Përvoja e unitetit të thellë të Nënës Tereze duhet kuptuar para se gjithash në bashkimin e plotë të konkretes dhe të hyjnores në shpirtin dhe veprimin e përditëshëm të saj.Për të përligjur atë që u tha më sipër, po sjell mendimin  e kardinalit Martinit, të botuar në La repubblica më 18 tetor 2003, një ditë para se Nëna Tereze të shpallej e lumturuar nga papa Gjon Pali II:
Sa herë që, në dhjetëvjetshat e shkuar, e kam takuar Nënën Tereze të Kalkutës, që do të lumturohet nesër nga Gjon Pali II, kam fituar përshtypjen e thellë, si të një krijese jashtë asaj të përditshmes, gati si vegim të një qenieje që nuk i përket kësaj toke, edhe pse me aftësinë ti administroj gjërat e këtij dheu.  Kishte në të një të përbashkët unike të butësisë e të forcës, të shpirtëshmërisë e të konkretësisë, të përvujtërisë e të vetëdijes së dinjitetit e të misionit të saj, që më bënin të me shfaqej si diçka, rrënjët e së cilës nuk dukej të ishin në këtë botë.

Këtë cilësi të Nënës Tereze e bën edhe më të qartë mendimi i motrës Nirmala, jo vetëm që është nga më të rrallat dhe më të vëçantit që më ka rënë të lexoj, por përligj në mënyrë të pamëdyshtë njësimin e dy cilësive Brenda figurës së Nënës Tereze: njerëzoren  dhe hyjnoren:
   Zemra e Nënës [Tereze] digjej nga dashuria për Krishtin- në kungim (eukaristinë), të cilit ajo ia kushtoi krejtësisht dhe paanësisht jetën e saj, me një besim të përzemërt në Të, e Ai e shëndrroi [Nënën Tereze]  në Veten e vet.  Kështu, kur njerzit e shihnin atë, në realitet e shihnin vetëm Krishtin.

Shëndërrimi i Nënës Tereze në vegël të Krishtit, në dashurinë e tij në mënyrë që ajo ti bartë të varfërit, të braktisurit, të gërbulurit tek Krishti dhe dashurinë  e Krishtit ta bart tek ata, dëshmon shëndërrimin e saj në vetë hirin e Krishtit.
Rreth kësaj dukurie motra Nirmala thotë:
  [Nëna] e dashuronte dhe i shërbente Krishtit në më të varfërit ndër të varfër. I ftonte të gjithë ta ndanin me të gëzimin për ti dashur më të varfërit ndër të varfër dhe e ftonte secilin që mos të dhuronte atë që e kishte tepricë, por të bënte flijime për dashurinë.  Varej [Nëna Tereze] krejtësishtë nga provania hyjnore për të gjitha nevojat tona e për ato të të varfërve

Dhe

Nuk du të përmend ndonjë episodë të veçantë, por nuk e harroj dashurinë e saj të vijueshme të pakushtëzuar për të gjithë personat.  Kush ka takuar mund të dëshmoj për këtë.  E, pastaj, mendoj për përvujtrinë e saj.  E kujtoj përherë, është përherë në zemrën time.  Më kujtohet se sytë e  Nënës Tereze shikonin përtej kësaj bote.  Nëna Tereze i qe dorzuar në mënyrë të thellë, absolute, vullnesës së Zotit, e Zoti e përdori si vegël për dashurinë e tij.

Nëna Tereze jo vetëm ishte vetë e shenjtë, por  I ftonte të gjithë që të jenë shenjtër nëpërmjet lutjes dhe verpave të mëshirës, duke i përsëritur përhere fjalët e Krishtit: Për të vërtet po ju them: çka do bëtë për njërin nga këta vllezër të mi më të vegjël, e bëtë për mua(Mt 25,31-46).

Përvojë dhe dije sa e gjerë aq e thellë.

Kur i analizon me vëmendje letrat, Testamentin shpirtëror, tekstet e lutjeve, tekstet nga ligjëratat e ndryshme të Nënës Tereze dhe thellohesh në mendimet që dalin prej tyre, bindesh se ato dëshmojnë një dije dhe një përvojë sa të gjerë aq edhe të thellë.  Fjalia e saj është me drejtpeshim, kuptimisht e pasur, e saktë dhe e qartë.  Duke i njohur mjediset shoqërore, kulturat dhe religjionet e ndryshme, ajo mbëltoi në vete një dije e një përvojë të madhe, e cila i mundësoi ti shohë, ti shqyrtojë e ti shprehë gjërat me një lehtësi e natyrshmëri të rrallë.  Mendimet dhe interpretimet e ungjijve përligjin një njohje të thellë të Biblës e të literaturës biblike.  Nëna kishte një besim dhe dashuri të palëkundur ndaj Hyjit dhe çdo punë e bënte sikur çdo gjë  varej prej saj, ndërsa frytet të vareshin prej Hyjit:

Duhet ta kryej punën time sikur gjithçka varet prej meje dhe ta pres rezultatin sikur gjithçka varet prej Zotit.

Krahas kësaj, Nëna Tereze njihte edhe veprimtarin e një vargu shenjtërish e shenjtëreshash, sidomos e njihte jetën dhe përshpirtshmërinë e Terezes së Lisieux, Maria Françeska Kabrinit, po dhe veprimtarinë e shumë personaliteteve të tjera, midis tyre dhe të Gandhit.
Nëna qe e vetëdijshme se para Zotit ishte një hiç, por duke u njësuar dhe duke u ndriçuar nga hiri i tij, mendimin e saj e veçon një siguri e guxim i madh, ndonjëherë i pazakonshëm.  Në të vërtetë, nëpërmjet gojës së vet ajo i shqiptoi fjalët  dhe dëshirat e vetë Hyjit.  Ajo, si thoshte vetë, ishte  një vegël në dorën  e Krishtit; çdo gjë që vepronte, nuk ishte tjetër pos miratim e plotësim i dëshirës dhe i përcaktimeve të hirit të Hyjit.
  Në qenësinë e vet, mesazhi i Nënës i drejtohet, para se gjithash, zemrës së njeriut, që për të nënkupton shpirtin.  Zemra është vendi ku përligjet shpirtmadhësia dhe dashuria hyjnore, përvuajtësia, po dhe egoizmi, mendjemadhësia, lakmia, kryeneçësia.  Nëna Tereze ishte e bindur se vetëm njerëzit me zemër të mirë mund ta shuajnë etjen e Krishtit të kryqëzuar:

Etja e Krishtit  është vatër, pikë e përkimit, qëllim i gjithë asaj që janë dhe bëjnë Misionaret e Dashurisë.

Pra, pa pasur një zemër të madhe dhe të pastër nuk mund  ta përfillim dashurinë e Hyjit dhe nuk mund tu ndihmojmë të tjerëve.  Rreth kësaj Nëna thotë:

Nuk mund tu japim asgjë të tjerëve nëse jeta jonë nuk është plot e përplot me dashuri të Hyjit, nëse zemrat tona nuk janë të pastra.  Krishti ka thënë:Lum ata që i kanë zemrat e pastra për asrye se e shohin Zotin(Mt 5,8).  Nëse nuk e shohim Zotin, është e vështirë ta duam njëri tjetrin.

  Së këndejmi, dashuria ndaj Hyjit krijues dhe dashuria ndaj të varfërve, sipas Nënës Tereze, nuk mund të mendohen jashtë zemrës, jashtë vullnetit të individit.  Askush nuk mund të jetë i përvuajtur, i butë, i mëshirshëm, i gatshëm të flijohet për tjetrin nëse nuk e ka një zemër të madhe, që në qenësi nënkupton dashurinë hyjnore.  Për këtë arsye në Testamentin Shpirtëror, drejtuar motrave të rendit të saj dhe bashkëpuntorëve të degëve të tjera, ajo shkruan:

 me këtë letër dua tu drejtohem zemrave tuaja.  Krishti dëshiron ti lëvizë zemrat tona për të mos humbur dashurinë tonë të parë, veçmas në të ardhmen, kur do tju lë [të ndërroj jetë].  Ja, pse ju  kërkoj që ta lexoni këtë letër para Sakramentit të shenjtë, pikërisht aty ku u shkrua, për arsye se Krishti vetë mund ti flasë secilit prej jush.

   Besimi i njeriut në Hyjin, natyrisht, dëshmohet me anën e mendjes, me përcaktimin dhe me vullnetin  e tij, me ndërgjegjen e tij.   Pra, sipas Nënës, besimi (feja) është fakt i ndërgjegjës dhe jashtë kësaj ai nuk mund të kuptohet mirëfilli, ajo thotë : 

Religjioni është kulti i Zotit, pra një fakt i vetëdijes dhe  Të besosh, domethënë të jetosh.  Kjo  ndodh nga fakti se, siç thotë Nëna, Besimi është e vetmja gjë që qenësisht është e jona  dhe se  Feja është një dhuratë e Hyjit.  Pa fe jeta është e pamundur.

Duke u nisur nga ky përcaktim qenësor, Nëna thekson:
Ti japem Zotit, domethënë ti ofroj atij vullnesën time të lirë, arsyen time, jetën timeBesim, domethënë edhe dashuri.  Sa më shumë që besojmë, aq më tepër e duam Zotin dhe njerëzit.

   Nëna Tereze qe një qenie njerëzore konkrete, e lindur e rritur në një familje e një mjedis shoqëror konkret, në frymën e përshpirtmërisë sa të veçantë aq edhe të pasur.  Në moshën 18 vjeçare e përjetoi thirrjen e parë të Krishtit.  Dy vite më vonë vendosi ti përkushtojë jetën e vet Hyjit dhe njerëzve të varfër, tek të cilët shihte Hyjin, shihte Birin e tij të kryqëzuar dhe dashurinë e Tij.  Janë me qindra e mijrëra të varfër e të lënë në mëshirën e fatit, të cilëve, e prirë nga hiri i Hyjit, ajo u tha një fjalë të ngrohtë, u fali një buzëqeshje, ua fali dashurinë e saj prej nëne ose e strehoi në shtëpitë e Misionareve të Dashurisë.

Torrkerry


Thirrja e dytë

Pas përjetimit të thirrjes së dytë (10 shtator 1946) që ta braktisë rendin e Loretos dhe tu përkushtohet krejtësisht më të varfërve ndër të varfër, pra të bëhet viktimë e dashurisë së Hyjit, për të përmbush dëshirën e Krishtit, Nëna Tereze cilësohet dhe me përmasën hyjnore. Në të vërtetën, thirrja e dytë e njëson krejtësisht me Hyjin; veprimet e mendimet e saj marrin përmasën hyjnore: drejtohen prej hirit dhe dritës së Hyjit. Pra, ajo vihet krejtësisht në duart e Tij që Ai e udhëheqë me të, siç del dhe nga letra e saj dërguar priftit, Van Exem-it:

I thuaj (kryeipeshkvit të Kalkutës, F. Perier) se nuk dëshiroj asgjë tjetër pos ta përfill e ta përmbush vullnetin e shenjtë të Zotit. Tash skam frikë. I vihem Zotit krejtësisht në duar. Ai mund të veprojë me mua sit ë dojë.

Nëna donte që me vullnetin e vet të përmbushe vullnetin e Hyjit. Ky përcaktim rridhte nga fakti se:

Me qenë e shenjtë, domethënë me u lirua (me heq dorë) nga gjithçka që nuk është Zot. Do tia shpaloj zemrën e do ta zbraz nga të gjitha gjërat e krijuara; do të jetoj në varfëri dhe e tërhequr. Do të heq dorë nga vullneti im, nga prirjet e mia, nga ëndrrat e mia dhe nga fantazimet e mia dhe to të bëhen një skllave e vullnetshme e vullnetit të Zotit.

Pra, Nëna Tereze e ndjeu thellë në shpirt praninë dhe zërin e Birit të Hyjit, po dhe foli në emër të tij, siç dëshmohet nga letra e 13 qershorit 1947 dërguar kryeipeshkvit të Kalkutës, Ferdinand Perier:

Dua indiane rregulltare (religjioze), viktima të dashurisë sime, që janë Maria dhe Marta, që të jenë të bashkuara në mua për të rrezatuar dashurinë time drejt shpirtrave. Dua rregulltare të lira, të mbështjella në varfërinë time të kryqit.

Kjo mënyrë e njësimit të zërit të Krishtit me zërin e saj përligjet edhe në letrën e 3 dhjetorit (1947) në krempten e Shën Françeskut Saverio, po ashtu dërguar F. Perier

Vogëlushja ime, eja, afromu: më prij nëpër kasollet (anglisht: slums) të të varfërve. Eja, bëju pishtarja ime. Nuk mund të shkoj vetë. Nuk më njohim dhe për këtë arsye nuk me dashurojnë. Eja, shko në mesin e tyre. Bashkë me ty më drejto te ta. Të hyhet si etje në kasollët e tyre, nëpër vendbanimet e tyre të errëta  e të papërshtatshme! Eja, natyrës së veprimit të Misionareve të Dashurisë:motrat duhet të jetojnë në varfëri të plotë varfërinë e Kryqit  pa asgjë tjetër pos me Zotin. Për të shmangur që pasuritë të zotërojnë zemrat e tyre, nuk do të kenë asgjë jashtë trupit, po do të mbështeten me punën e duarve të tyre: varfëri françeskane, punë benediktine.

Nëna Tereze ishte e vetëdijshme për njësimin shpirtëror të saj me dashurinë e Hyjit, prandaj thotë:

Çdo frymëmarrje imja, çdo shikim im, çdo veprim
do të jetë një akt i Dashurisë hyjnore
e çdo gjë që do të bëj
do ta bëj për dashurinë tënde, o Zot i dashur.

Pikërisht këtë njësim e kërkonte dhe nga motrat e rendit të saj, po dhe nga të tjerët. Veprimi i Nënës Tereze duhet të shërbënte si shembull: 

Nuk mendoj se kam cilësi të veçanta, nuk kërkoj asgjë për punën që do të bëj. Është vepër e tij.
Unë jam si një lapës i vogël në duart e Tij, asgjë tjetër. Është ai që mendon. Është ai që shkruan: lapsi nuk ka të bëjë asgjë me gjithë këtë. Lapsi vetën duhet që të përdoret.

Besimi i Nënës në Zotin ishte aq i thellë dhe zemra e saj aq e pastër sa ajo e shihte Atin Krijues, e ndiente zërin e tij dhe kuvendonte me të:
Zemra ime është aq e pastër që unë mund të shoh fytyrën e Zotit në vëllanë tim, në motrën time, në zezaken, në lakuriqen, në atë të gërbulurën, në atë që është duke vdekur? Kjo është ajo për të cilën duhet të lutemi.

Besimi i palëkundur në Hyjin dhe dashuria hyjnore e bartur në shpirtin e saj kushtëzuan që njerëzit të jenë për të vëllezër e motra, anëtarë të një familje; ata njësohen me dashurinë dhe në dashurinë e Hyjit, e cila i fisnikëron, i afron dhe i bën të lumtur pikërisht mbi bazën e kësaj dashurie:
Meqë Zoti jeton në ne e na bën të hyjnueshëm, ne të gjithë jemi vëllezër e motra: një familje e madhe e fëmijëve të Zotit.

NGA KOMUNITETI KATOLIK

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ademmerovci

Testamenti-vepër e rrallë përshpirtshmërie
 Qëllimi kryesor i themelimit të rendit të Misionareve të Dashurisë, dhe të nëndegëve tjera, nuk qe ndihma sociale  njerëzve të varfër, sikur gjakonte dikush ta përcaktonte, por bartja e dashurisë hyjnore tek njerëzit e varfër, tek ata me të meta fizike e mentale; tek të gërbulurit e të droguarit dhe mbartja e këtyre tek Hyji dhe drita e hirit të tij.  Këtë gjë Nëna e thotë në mënyrë të qartë:

 “Nëse dashuria ime për motrat e mia është e mirë, atëherë dashuria e ime për Krishtin do të jetë e mirë.  Nuk janë dy dashuri.  Sa më thellë është dashuria ime për Krishtin, aq më e thellë është dashuria për motrat e mia, aq më i madh është zelli për të shkuar drejt të varfërve”.

 Me një fjalë në gjithë veprimin jetësorë të Nënës Tereze vëndimtare qe dashuria e Hyjit dhe dashuria ndaj Hyjit, ashtu si thuhet në Ungjillin sipas Mateut:

“ Më parë kërkojeni mbretërinë e Hyjit dhe të drejtën e tij dhe çdo gjë do t’ju jepet në vijim”( Mt 6,33).

Mbas thirrjes së dytë të Krishtit, çdo gjë që Nëna veproi, u përligj nëpërmjet përmbushjes së kësaj dashurie dhe u drejtua nga hiri dhe drita hyjnore.  Ja si e shpreh Nëna përcaktimin e saj programor:

“Zoti im, sipas vullnesës time të lirë e me ndihmën e dashurisë sate, unë dua të rrij këtu, nëpër rrugë me të varfërit për të përmbushur dëshirën tënde.  Nuk dua të kthem mbrapa: komuniteti im janë të varfërit; siguria e tyre është siguria ime; shëndeti i tyre është shëndeti im.  Shtëpia ime është shtëpia e të varfërve.  Jo thjeshtë e të varfërve, por e më të varfërve ndër të varfër. Të atyre që nuk u afrohemi pse kemi frikë nga ndyrësia dhe infektimi.  Të atyre plotë me sëmundje e epidemi.  Të atyre që nuk mund të luten për arsye se nuk kan një copë stof.  Të atyre që nuk mund të han, pse e kanë humbur fuqin të ushqehen.  Të atyre që nuk ja dalin të qajnë se i kanë derdhur të gjithë lotët.  Të atyre që luajnë në kalldërmet e rrugëve, duke ditur se po vdesin, ndërsa të gjithë të tjerët u kalojnë pranë, pa u kushtuar atyre kujdes. Të atyre që kan nevojë jo aq shumë për një shtëpi me tulla, por për një zemër që i kupton.  Të atyre që janë të uritur, jo aq shumë për ushqim, sesa për fjalën e Hyjit.  Të atyre që kanë nevojë jo aq shumë për tu veshur, po për dinjitet, pastërti e drejtësi.  Të atyre që janë të braktisur, të padëshiruar, ata që nuk i do askush, që kanë pësuar në rrjedhën e jetës, për asrye se edhe ata janë të varfër: më të varfërit shpirtëror ndër të varfër, në ngjasimin e të cilëve Ti, Zoti im, fshehesh, duke pasur etje për dashurinë time, saktësisht ashtu siç fshihesh në bukën e Eukaristisë “.

  Veprimin jetësor i Nënës Tereze bazohej siç u tha, në “ Kam etje” të Birit të Hyjit dhe në “kur t’ja keni bërë njërit prej këtyre vëllëzërve të mij më të vegjël, ma keni bërë mua”; që u bënë mjeti dhe qëllimi i jetës së Nënës dhe i veprimit të motrave të Misionareve të Dashurisë.  Pra, çdo dukuri e jetës dhe çdo veprim i Nënës Tereze dhe i Misionareve të Dashurisë është i lidhur me këto dy përcaktime- përbërës të qenësishëm. 
   Këtë e thotë Nëna në mënyrë të qartë: 

“Për mua është shumë e  qartë se në gjithçka  Misionaret e Dashurisë kanë si objekt shuarjen e etjes së Krishtit. Fjalët e tij, të shkruara në murin e së cilës kapelë të Misionareve të Dashurisë, të thëna për ju, nuk i përkasin së shkuarës, por janë të gjalla tash e përherë”.


Në rrafshin personal, të brendshëm, “Kam etje” për Nënën Tereze kishte kuptim të veçantë:

 “Për mua etja e Krishtit është një gjë kaq intime, që deri sot, më ka penguar, të duroja t’u flasë për atë që më ndodhi më 10 shtator.  Mendova të imitoj kështu Shën Marinë, që i ruan të gjitha këto gjëra, në zemrën e saj.  Kjo ka qenë arsyeja që s’kam  folur shumë, sidomos në public, për ‘Kam etje’”.

Intimiteti shpirtëror me dritën dhe dashurinë e Hyjit, zëri i të cilit ja shfaq duke udhëtuar me tren për Darjeelling, e detyroi Nënën që t’ju bëjë që qartë motrave të Misionareve të Dashurisë dhe vëllezërve kontemplativë qenësinë e kësaj etje në Testamentin shpirtëror:

“Derisa nuk do ta dëgjoni Krishtin në qetësinë e zemrës suaj, nuk të dëgjoni të thotë “kam etje” në zemrën e të varfërve”.

Për shuarjen e “kam etje” të Krishtit, sipas Nënës Tereze, ekzistojnë dy forma themelore: adhurimi i Krishtit në Sakrament dhe shuarja e etjes së tij në ngjasimin e jetës që shfaqet tek të varfërit:

“Ne e shuajmë etjen e Krishtit duke e adhuruar  në Sakramentin e shenjtë e në takimin personal me të sy me sy.  Ripërtërini zellin tuaj për ta shuar etjen e Tij, nën shfaqjet e bukës e në ngjasimin e dhëmbshëm të më të varfërve ndër të varfër. ‘Ju e keni bërë për mua’.  Mos i ndani asnjëherë këto fjalë të Krishtit: “Kam etje” dhe “ju e keni bërë për mua”.

   Meqenëse “Kam etje” shndërrohet në gjakim, në dashuri ndaj hirit të Hyjit dhe të njeriut, sidomos të atij të mjerë e të braktisur nga shoqëria, Nëna Tereze kërkon nga Shën Maria, që t’i ndihmojë të njësohet sa më shumë me këtë etje të dashurisë së Zemrës së Birit të Saj të kryqëzuar për shëlbimin e njeriut:

“Maria, nëna  e Krishtit dhe nëna ime, Ti ke qenë e para që e dëgjove klithjen e Krishtit.  ‘Kam etje’.  T’i e di sa është e vërtet dhe e thellë etja e tij për mua dhe për të varfërit.  Unë jam e jotja, Mari, nëna ime, më mëso të jem ballë për ballë më dashurinë e zemrës së Krishtit të kryqëzuar.  Me ndihmën tënde, do ta dëgjoj klithjen e Krishtit e ajo do të jetë për mua fjala e jetës”.

   Klithja “kam etje”, që Papa Gjon Pali II e quajti “Fjalë të jetës”, ngërthen në vete, pos dashurisë dhe flijimit edhe vuajtjen.  Vujatja është pjesë e jetës dhe e veprimit të njeriut, përçuese e dashurisë, siç thotë edhe Nëna Tereze: 

“Vuajtja kurrë nukdo të zhduket krejtësisht nga jeta jonë.  Pra mos kini frikë.Vuajtja është një përçues i dashurisë nëse e shfrytëzoni dhe, para se gjithash, ia kushtoni paqes së botës.  Vuajtja në vetëvete është e padobishme, po vuajtja e mbështetur në dashurinë e Krishtit është dhuratë e mrekullueshme dhe  shenjë e dashurisë.
 Vuajtja e  Krishtit është ngritur në dhuratë, në dhuratën  më të madhe të dashurisë, për arsye se ndërmjet ature mundimeve janë shlyer fajet tona”.

  Në qoftë se motrat e rendit të saj dhe vëllezërit kontemplativë nuk do t’i njësojnë  dhe nuk do të bëjnë gjithçka për shuarjen “Kam etje” dhe për përmbushjen  “Kur t’ia keni bërë njërit prej këtyre vllezërve të mi më të vegjël, ma keni bërë mua”, atëherë veprimi i tyre dhe ndihma që do t’u ofrojnë të varfërve dhe të zhgënjyerve do të marrë karakter social, e nuk do të përmbushet qëllimi për çka është themeluar rendi i Misionareve të Dashurisë dhe degët e saj.
   Pikërisht te kjo dashuri i ka rrënjët qëndrimi i Nënës Tereze, që e zbatoi në jetën  dhe veprimin konkret rreth njerëzve me fe të ndryshme:

 “Apsolutisht s’kemi asnjë vështërsi [ ne motrat e Misionareve të Dashurisë ] të punojmë në vende me besime të ndryshme religjioze.  Të gjithë i trajtojmë si fëmijët e Zotit.  Janë vëllezërit dhe motrat tona dhe dëshmojmë për ta një nderim të madh.  Detyra  jonë është t’i ndihmojmë këta persona, të krishterë ose jo të krishterë, të bëjnë vepra të dashurisë.  Secila vepër e dashurisë, e bërë me zemër, të afron te Zoti” dhe “S’kemi  kërkuar kurrë që t’i konvertojmë në të krishterim ata për të cilët kujdesemi.  E qenësishme është që ta gjejnë Zotin nëpërmjet religjionit të tyre, çfardo qoftë ai.  Ajo që shpëton është besimi në Zotin.  Është më pak e rëndësishmë se nga cili pikëvështrim mbërrihet tek ai”.

   Në Testamentin shpirtëror Nëna vuri dhe këto dy mendime, që kur analizohen në rrafshin thellësor, ndriçojnë diçka të rëndësishme të botës së saj, përkatësisht të përmasës hyjnore.  Ajo kërkon nga motrat dhe vëllezërit t’i përfillim porositë e saj, për arsye se kërkesa e tillë nuk ishte vetëm e saj:

  “Së pari, Shën Maria më kërkoi mua, tash  jam unë, që në emër të saj, ju kërkoj, ju lus: ‘Dëgjojeni etjen e Krishtit”.

Zbatimi i porosive të nënës Tereze nga motra dhe vëllezërit rreth “Kam etje” në çdo veprim të tyre, duhet të jetë i përshkuar nga dashuria hyjnore, ashtu siç e cilësoi shpirtin e saj:

“Lejoni të bëhet aq intim në ju “Kam etje”, sa është intim në mua; do të ishte gëzimi më i madh që do të mund të ma dhuroni”.

Dashuria e paskajshme të Nënës Tereze ndaj Hyjit dhe ndaj njeriut e kanë theksuar, si u tha dhe më parë, të gjithë ata që e kanë njohur për së afërmi ose kanë bashkëpunuar me të. Këtë çështje të qenësishme të jetës dhe të veprimit të Nënës e vë në dukje dhe Ati Brian Kolodiejchuk, postulator i procesit të lumturimit të Nënës:

“Besoj se cilësi i jetës së saj mbeshtetet saktësisht në faktin që ajo ishte një grua e dashuruar shumë në Krishtin.
Kemi gjetur shkrime të rinisë së saj, në të cilat pohonte se Krishti qe dashuria ë saj e parë.
Fliste si një vajzë e dashuruar. Zotimi i saj për më nevojtarërt, për më të varfërit ndër të varfër, ishte rrjedhojë (përgjigje) e një thirrjeje.
Edhe në caste të errëta ishte e bindur se kishte të bëntë me një thirrje autentike të Krishtit.
Ishte e bindur, gjë që përsërite shpesh, që kishte të bënte me një “vepër të Zotit”.
Ndjente se ishte një lapës në dorën e Zotit, një instrument […].
Mesazhi i saj kryesor është dashuria: ndaj Zotit,  jo vetëm ndaj tjetrit.
Në kohën kur e pati thirrjen për themelimin e Kongregatës së Misionareve të  Dashurisë, njohu një ballafaqim të ashpër të brendshëm, një sprovë shpirtërore gjatë së cilës nuk ndihej e lumtur (e ngushëlluar). 
Megjithatë, gjatë kësaj kohe të ballafaqimit të brendshëm, qe prapë dashuria që e bëri t’i përgjigjet misionit të saj.
Gjatë një rasti, në të cilin iu dha një mirënjohje publike, Indira Gandi, kryeministreshë e Indisë, përafërsisht i tha këto fjalë: ‘Nëna Tereze na mëson që më e qenësishmja është dashuria’.
Jeta e saj është plotë e përplotë me shembuj të dashurisë për të tjerët, e jo vetëm për të varfërit, por për të gjitha personat që i takonte; motrat e Misionareve të Dashurisë, personat që e vizitonin…
Në të vërtetë, Nëna Tereze na la si mesazh që t’i bëjmë punët e thjeshta me një dashuri të jashtëzakonshme.
Kur u drejtohej njerëzve që i takonte, thoshte se kjo dashuri nuk duhej shfaqur vetëm për të varfërit: duhet dashuruar duke filluar nga anëtarët e familjes, së cilës i përkasim, që kanë nevoje për një fjalë inkurajuese, të fillohet duke i ndihmuar të afërmit, që ka nevojë t’i shkruajë një letër tjetrit, të filluar duke i buzëqeshur, t’i ndihmohet atij që ka nevojë.
Kemi mundur të verifikojmë se për të besimi ka qenë një virtyt i veçantë”

Duke i pasur parasysh cilësitë e tilla të Nënës Tereze, Papa Gjon Pali i Dytë pati thënë se Nëna Tereze duhet të na shërbëj si shembull:

“Ta lavdërojmë këtë grua të vogël, të dashuruar në Hyjin, kumtuese e përvuajtur e Ungjillit dhe mirëbërëse e palodhshme e njerëzimit. 
Ta nderojmë këtë grua, njërën nga personalitetet më të rëndësishme të epokës sonë.
T’ia pranojmë mesazhin dhe ta ndjekim shembullin e saj.
Maria virgjër, Mbretëresha e të gjithë shenjtorëve. Na ndimo që të jemi të arsyeshëm e të përvuajtur me zemër si kjo kumtare e guximshme e Dashurisë.
Na ndihmo t’i shërbëjmë me gëzim dhe me buzëqeshje secilit person që e takojmë”

Jeta dhe vepra jetësore e Nënës Tereze meriton një punë të organizuar të grupeve të studiuesve dhe të teologëve, madje edhe themelimin e ndonjë institucioni në botën tonë, që do të merrej kryesisht me këtë veprimtari.

KËTË STUDIM E BËRI  PRF. ANTON BERISHA, MËSUES I GJUHËS DHE I LETERSISË SHQIPE NË UNIVERSITETIN E KOZENCËS, NË ITALI, NË MUAJIN SHKURT 2008.

nga komuniteti katolik

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ademmerovci

“Kur i udhëheq motrat e mia që t’i afrohen sa me shumë Jezusit, kur i mësoj ato ta duan Atë me dashurinë e tyre të thellë, të devotshme e personale, dëshiroj aq shumë të jem e aftë ta bëj të njejtën gjë ( si ato).  I shoh motrat duke dashur Zotin pikërisht para syve të mi, duke iu afruar aq shumë Atij, dukë u bërë ditë për ditë aq të ngjashme me Të, e unë, o Atë, jam krejtësisht vetëm, e zbrazët, e përjashtuar, pikërisht e padëshiruar.  Megjithatë, me gjithë sinqeritetin e zemrës sime, jam e lumtur që i shoh duke dashur, i shoh motrat të bëhen si Ai.  Jam e lumtur ta dua Atë nëpërmjet tyre  (…) Besnikërisht i jam përmbajtur përcaktimit tim në ushtrimet shpirtërore. Sa më e madhe të jetë vuajtja, sa më e dendur të jetë errësira, aq më ëmbël do t’i buzëqesh Zotit”.

Nga letra e Nënës Tereze dërguar Atit Neuner, në të cilës ajo flet për “errësirën” e saj shpirtërore.

Torrkerry


“Jo, Atë, nuk jam vetëm: e kam errësirën e Tij, e kam dhembjen e Tij, e kam këtë dëshirë tmerrësisht të zjartë për Të, ta dua, ndërsa unë për Të nuk jam e dashur.
E di se me Krishtin jam e njësuar pandashëm, për arsye se, sipas vullnetit tim, mendja ime është e fiksuar vetëm për Të e në Të”.

Nga letra e Nënës Tereze dërguar Atit Neuner, në të cilës ajo flet për “errësirën” e saj shpirtërore (Letra është shkruar më 23 tetor 1961).

Torrkerry


LERTRA E NËNËS TEREZE DREJTUAR JEZU KRISHTIT.



Krishti im




Qysh të vogël më ke thirrur dhe më ke mbajtur si tënden, e meqë të dy  jemi nisur rrugës së njejtë,tash Jezus,unë shkoj  në drejtim te gabuar .

Thonë se shpirtrat në ferr vuajnë dënimin e përjetshëm për shkak të heqjes dore nga Zoti.
Gjithë atë vuajtje do ta përballonin më dëshirë sikur të kishin vetëm pak shpresë se nuk kanë humbur Zotin
Në shpirtin tim unë ndjej pikërisht atë dhimbje të tmerrshme të humbjes, që Zoti nuk më do, që Zoti nuk është Zot, që Zoti njëmend nuk ekziston (Jezus, të lust ë m’I falësh nëmët (blasfemitë) e mia, për arsye se më është thënë të shkruaj gjithçka).
Kjo errësirë më rrethon nga të gjitha anët. Nuk ja dal ta latësoj shpirtin tim. E kam fjalës për dashurinë e shpirtrave, për dashurinë e përmallshme ndaj Zotit.
Nga buzët e mia rrjedhin fjalë e unë gjakoj t’u besoj atyure me dëshirë të thëllë e të pamësiyshtë.
Po, për çfarë po lodhem? Nëse nuk ekziston Zoti, nuk mund të ketë shpirt, nëse s’ka shpirt, atëherë edhe Ti, o Jezus, nuk je I vërtetë. Qielli…çfarë zbrazëtirë.
As edhe një mendim I vetëm për qiellin nuk më hyn në mendje, për arsye se s’ka shpresë.
Kam frikë t’I shkruaj të gjitha gjërat e tmerrshme që ma përshkojnë shpirtin.
Duhet të të fyejnë fjalët.

Në zemrën time s,ka as besim, as dashuri, as shpresë, ka kaq shumë dhembje, dhembje të dëshirës, dhembje e të qënit e padëshiruar.
Unë e dua Zotin më gjithë fuqinë e shpirtit tim, mirëpo midis nesh është një ndarje e tmerrshme.
Më nuk lutem: I shqiptoj fjalët e lutjeve të përbashkëta me motra dhe bëj gjithçka që është e mundur të nxjerr nga çdo fjalë ëmbëlsimin që duhet të më jap, po lutje ime e njësimit nuk ekziston më. 
Amë nuk lutem shpirti im nuk është e njëjtësuar me Ty, edhe pse kur jam vetëm nëpër rrugë flas me orë të tëra me Ty, për gjakimin tim për Ty.
Sa intime janë ato fjalë, po në të njëjtën kohë janë kaq të zbrazëta, për arsye se nuk më afrojnë tek Ti.

Puna që bëj nuk më shkakton kënaqësi, as nuk më tërheq, as s’kam zell për të.
Më kujtohet kau I kam thënë eprores krahinore se laërgohesha nga rendi I Loretos për shkak të shpirtrave, për një shpirt të vetëm, e ajo nuk ia dilte t’I kuptontee fjalët e mia. 
Unë bëj më të mirën që mundem, venitem, po jam më se e bindur se kjo vep-ër nuk është e imja.
Nuk dyshoj se ke qenë Ti që më ke thirrur me aq shumë dashiri e fuqi.
Ti ke qenë, e di.
Për këtë arsye vepra është e Jotja e Ti je edhe tash, po unë s’kam besim, nuk besoj.
Jezus, mos lejo që shpirti im të mashtrohet e mos lejo që unë t’I mashtroj të tjerët.

Në thirrje më pate thënë se ke për të vuajtur shumë.
10 vjet, Krishti im, ke bërë me mua sipas vullnesës sate. 
Iezus, dëgjoje lutjen time: nëse kjo të bën të lumtur, nëse dhimbja ime dhe vuajtja ime dhe ndarja ime të japin një pikë ngushëllim, Krishti im, bëj nga unë atë që dëshiron, derisa të dëshirosh, pa asnjë kursim ndaj ndjenjave të mia dhe ndaj dhimbjes time.
Jam e jotja.
Vër në shpirtin tim dhe në jetën time vuajtjet e zemrës sate.
Mos u shqetëso për ndjenjat e mia, mos u shqetëso për dhimbjen time.
Nëse ndarja ime nga Ti I shpie të tjerët tek Ti dhe nëse dashuria e tyre dhe shoqërimi me tat ë shkaktojnë gëzim dhe kënaqësi, atëherë, o Krishti im, dëshiroj që e gjitha zemra ime të vuajë atë që është duke u vuajtur, jo vetëm në këtë cast, por, nëse kjo do iste e mundur, për amshim.
Kënaqësia jote është e gjitha aja që dëshiroj. Për të tjerat, të lus, të mos brengosësh për mua, edhe pse do të më shohësh duke u venitur nga dhimbja.
E gjithë kjo është vullnesa ime.
Dua ta shuaj etjen tënde me secilës pikë të gjakut që kam në veten time.
Mos lejo të të fyej në asnjë mënyrë, shmang nga unë fuqinë që të most ë lëndoj.
Do të punoj me zemër e me shpirt për motrat për arsye se ato të përkasin Ty.
Secili dhe të gjitha janë Tuat.

Të kërkoj vetëm një gje: të lutem, mos u mundo të kthehesh shpejt.
Jam e gatshme të të pres gjithë jetën.

                                                                Vogëlushja jote

Nga letra dërguar Atit Picachy më 3 shtator 1959.



DO TË KOPJOJ NJË KOMENT PËR KETO SHKRIME TË FUNDIT
NË QËLLIM QË TË GJITHË TË KENË MUNDËSI TË KUPTOJNË
ÇFARË ËSHTË SHENJTËRIA.
AUTORI ËSHTË PROFESORI ANTON NIKË BERISHA.

1)	1).Ceshtje sa e rëndësishme, aq dhe e ndërlikuar.

Të shkruash për errësirën dhe për vuajtjen shpirtërorëe, që e cilësoi jetën e disa njerëzve të shpallur shenjtër në rrjedhën dymijë vjeçare të krishterimit, siç i ndodhi dhe Gonxhe Bojaxhiut – Nënës Tereze, Shenjtëreshës së gjallë, siç u quajt qysh gjatë jetës, është një punë sa e ndërlikuar aq dhe e rëndësishme, që ka zgjuar (e do të zgjojë) interesimin e autorëve të ndryshëm, sidomos të barinjve shpirtërorë e të teologëve.

Meqenëse Hyjin dhe besimin në të e cilëson misteri, edhe çestja e errësirës dhe e vuajtjes shpirtërore të atyre që e përjetuan këtë dukuri nuk mund të jetë tjetër pos një  mister, që, përkundër elementeve të përbashkëta, u shpreh e do të shprehet në mënyrë të veçantë tek secili individ.

Dukurinë e errësirës dhe të vuajtjes shpirtërore Shën Gjoni i Kryqit e cilësoi “Natë të errët”, që sipas J. M. Velasco-s, ngërthen në vete kumtime të shumta.

Sipas të dhënave të nxjerra nga disa letra të Nënës Tereze të lëna në dorëshkrim, që u bënë të njohura ose u botuan pas lumturimit të saj, ajo e përjetoi errësirën dhe vuajtjen shpirtërore për gati dyzet vjet rresht.

I vertdijshëm për ndërliqësinë, sidomos për përparësinë që kanë barinjtë shpirtërorë, prelatët e lartë dhe teologët për ta bërë object studimi dhe për ta ndriçuar këtë dukuri nga aspekte të shumta dhe në rrjedha kohore të ndryshme të krishterimit, në këtë ndihmesë time të përvuajtur, që duhet kuptuar më shumë si gjakim dhe si nxitje për të tjerët, po e vështroj errësirën dhe dhembjen shpirtërore që Nëna Tereze i ndjeu nga viti 1937.

Natyrisht, për ta parë në dritën e saj të vërtetë dhe për t’i shpalosur përbërësit kryesorë të dukurisë në fjalë, është e donosdoshme të vështrohet, qoftë dhe shkurtazi, besimi i Nënës përballë Hyjit si Dashuri dhe Dashurisë ndaj njerëzve, përkatësisht veprimin dhe flijimin e saj për ta.

Torrkerry


2)	Përligje e mëtejshme e pasurisë shpirtërore e hyjnore.

Botime e bëra për Nënën Tereze dhe për punën e saj, duke filluar nga Rregullat e rendit të Misionareve të Dashurisë, nga tekstet e lutjeve të saj, nga monografitë e autorëve të ndryshëm, disa prej të cilave (mponografi) ajo i lexoi në dorëshkrim dhe u pajtua për botimin e tyre, si edhe botimet e bëra pas ndërrimit të jetës, përligjnin dy cilësi të qenësishme të Nënës Tereze dhe të veprës së saj.

E para: Besimin e palëkundur dhe dashurinë e pafund për Hyjin krijues dhe për Birin e tij, Jezu Krishtin dhe Nënën ë tij, Shën Marinë.

E dyta: Dashurinë për njerëzit, në mënyrë të veçantë për ata të varfër, për ata që pritnin vdekjen nëpër rrugë, për fëmijët me të meta fizike e mendore, për të padëshiruarit, për të braktisurit, për të gërbulurit dhe për sëmurët nga AIDS.

Dëshmia më e pandërmjeme dhe më e rëndësishme e kësaj dashurie dhe e flijimit të Nënës Tereze për njeriun është puna që bëri, duke filluar nga viti 1929, kur mbërriti në Kalkutë të Indisë dhe deri kur u kthye në shtëpinë e Atit, siç thoshte ajo vetë, sidomos puna e rendit të Misionareve të Dashurisë e të nëndegëve, të gjitha të themeluara prej saj, të qindra shtëpive të hapura në mbi njëqind vende të botës, të ndërtimit të qytetit të të gërbulurve (në rrethinë e Kalkutës) dhe të formave të tjera të veprimit, që kushtëzuan që bota ta quante NËNË.

Bëria publike e disa letrave të Nënës Tereze, e ditarit dhe e të dhenave të tjera, që dolën në dritë gjatë procesit të lumturimit, mundësojnë njohjen më të gjerë e më të thellë të saj, të përkushtimit e të fillimit për dashurinë e Hyjit dhe nëpërmjet kësaj dashurie të fkijimit për njerëzit, për t’i afruar ata tek hiri i Hyjit në mënyrë që t’u bënte të mundur lehtësimin e vuajtjeve dhe të vëshrirësive të jetës dhe praninë e ngrohtësisë hyjnore në çastet e vdekjes.

Në këtë rrjedhë, libri i Atit Kolodiejchuk (postulator i procesit të lumturimit të Nënës Tereze) “Shkrimet më intime të ‘Shenjtëreshës së Kalkutës” Nëna Tereze: Bëju drita ime”, në të cilin u përfshin shumë nga letra më intime të saj nisur drejtuesve shpirtërorë dhe prelatëve të tjerë, dëshmon për një pasuri të jashtëzakonshme shpirtërore dhe hyjmore të Nënës dhe e bëjnë figurën e saj për shumëçka të veçantë në rrjedhën dymijëvjeçare të ekzistimit të krishterimit.

Letrat e botuara në vëllimin e përmendur, jo vetëm e ndriçojnë botën shpirtërore të Nënës në mënyrë sa të gjerë aq dhe të thellë, po dëshmojnë për një dije e aftësi të saj të pazakonshme për t’i thënë gjërat, për të dëshmuar dashurinë dhe besimin ndaj Hyjit dhe ndaj njeriut, për sinqeritetin e paskajshëm si krijesë e Hyjit si dhe për nevojën e studimit të jetës e të veprës së saj, për ta pasuruar traditën e krishterë, pikërisht me qenësinë e besimit në Hyjin dhe me dëshmimin e kësaj dashurie për njerëzit.

Letrat e Nënës Tereze të botuara në librin e atit Brian hedhin dritë dhe për dukurinë e errësirës dhe të vuajtjes shpirtërore të saj, duke filluar së pakut nga viti 1937, dhe të njësimit të saj me Hyjin nga mosha e fëmijërisë.

Natyrisht, letrat e botuara janë vetëm një pjesë e letërkembimit të saj me udhëheqësit shpirtërorë e me njerëz të tjerë, të cilëve ajo u shkroi ose u përgjigj në letrat e tyre.
Mbetet dëtyrë e atyre që i kanë letrat e tjera të Nënës që t’i botojnë. 
Pa dyshim, ato do të hedhin dritë dhe do të përligjin edhe më tej botën shpirtërore jashtëzakonisht të pasur dhe aspekte të hyjnorës së saj.

Torrkerry


3)	Gonxhja e zgjedhura e Hyjit qysh në fëmijëri.

Gonxhe Bojaxhiu, e njohur më vonë në gjithë botën më emrin Nëna Tereze e Kalkutës (për të bërë dallimin me motrat e tjera me të njëjtën emër), thirrjen e parë e Hyjit e përjetoi në moshën dymbëdhjetë vjeçare në Kishën e Letnicës në Kosovë.
Kjo thirrje, natyrisht, as nuk ishte e as nuk ndodhi rastësisht.
Gonxhe Bojaxhiu lindi dhe jetoi në një familje shqiptare me tradita të mëdha të besimit në Hyjin e në hirin e tij, që nënkupton dhe dashurinë ndaj njeriut në përgjithësi e sidomos ndaj të varfrit.
Njohësit e fëmijërisë dhe të rinisë së saj, japin një varg të dhënash për këtë besim të thellë në Hyjin e në Birin e tij dhe për dashurinë ndaj të varfërve.

Përkundër rrethanave të rënda që atëbotë ekzistonin në qytetin e saj të lindjes, në Shkup, Gonxhe Bojaxhiu kërkoi vijimisht mundësinë që të gjente mundësinë për t’u përkushtuar dashurisë së Hyjit dhe të njerëzve të varfër, mirëpo vetëm më 1928, gjashtë vjet mbas thirrjes, ia doli dhe nis për Rathfarnham (afër Dublinit) të Irlandës të bëhej motër e rendit të Loretos.

Fillimisht Gonxhja dëshironte të shkonte në ndonjë shtet të Afrikës për ta dëshmuar dashurinë e saj ndaj Hyjit duke u marrë me njerëzit e varfër, virtyt që e kishte mësuar në familje, sidomos nga Nëna Drane, e cila cilësohej me një përshpirtshmëri të rrallë.
Mirëpo, Hyji e kishte përcaktuar ndryshe shtegun e saj jetësor: nga Rathfarnham-i u nis në Kalkutë të Indisë, ku mberriti më 6 janar 1929.

Për këtë përiudhë të hershme të Gonxhe Bojaxhiut, ati Brian Kplodiejchuk vë në dukje:
“Kemi gjetur shkrime të rinisë së saj, në të cilat pohonte se Krishti qe dashuria e saj e parë. Flet si një vajzë e dashuruar. Zotimi i saj për më nevojtarët, për më të varfërit e të varfërve, ishte rrjedhoje (përgjigje) e një thirrjeje. Edhe në caste të errëta ishte e bindur se kishte të bëntë me një thirrje autentike të Krishtit. Ishte e bindur, gjë që e përsërite shpesh, se kishte të bënte me një vepër të Zotit”.


Torrkerry




3)	Gonxhja e zgjedhura e Hyjit qysh në fëmijëri (vazhdim).

Jo vetëm që Krishti ishte dashuria e parë e Gonxhe Bojaxhiut –Nënës Tereze, po mbeti për gjithë jetën dashuria e saj e vetem, që u përligj në punën me të varfrit e me njerëzit e braktisur nga shoqëria dhe familja, jo vetëm të Kalkutës e të Indisë, po edhe të të shumë shteteve anë e kend rruzullit tokësor.
Në një takim për çështjet e ungjillizimit, pjesëtarët kërkonin një përkufizim për ta shqaruar kuptimin e kësaj fjale.
Në një cast Nëna Tereze, ndërsa mbante rruzarën në duar dhe thoshte uratë, u thotë: “Për mua, ungjillizim domethënë ta kesh Krishtin në zemër dhe ta mbartesh në zemrat e të tjerëve”.
Gonxhe Bojaxhiu, qysh më 9 dhjetor të vitit 1928, e parandjeu dhe e shprehu në mënyrë të qartë përcaktimin e saj jetësor për t’ju flijiuar për dashurinë e Hyjit, që dëshmohet nga një letër dhe nga një poezi shkruar në anijen “Marcha” gjatë udhëtimit për në Indi.

Në letrën, dërguar Revistës kroate “Lajmi i mirë”, pos të tjerash, Gonxha shkruan: “…Tasmë kanë kaluar dy muaj nga koha që e kam lënë Shkupin tim të dashur për të shkuar pas Zotit, i cili ka kohë që më ka thirrur. Tani mbërriti dita që e kam pritur me padurim. Jam e gatshme për atdheun tim të ri, Indinë legjendare”

Në poezinë e hartuar në anije, ajo vuri në dukje dy gjëra me rëndësi të dorës së parë: e cilësoi veten: shpirt kushtuar Krishtit dhe nusja e Krishtit.

Vetëm provania hyjnore kishte kushtëzuar që një vajzë e re t’i shkruante këto fjalë në fillim të përkushtimit të saj Hyjit dhe dashurisë së Tij.

Përcaktimi i Gonxhe Bojaxhiut të jetë një shpirt i Krishtit dhe nusja e Krishtit, përligjet edhe nga fjalët që ajo, si Nënë Tereze, do t’i thotë më 1947:
“Kam ardhur në Indi me të vetëm shpresë që t’i shpëtoj shumë shpirtrat dhe ta meritoj larin e martires.
Puna që e kam bërë gjatë këtyre viteve, më ka ndihmuar mjaft ta përmbush këtë dëshirë timen.
Tash, në vitin e fundit (1946 – v.ime) Zoti ka ndërhyrë me një thirrje tjetër (më 10 shtator 1946) që t’u shërbëj të varfërve nga më të varfrit. Kjo thirrje u rrit aq fort, aq qartë në çdo meshë e në çdo kungim, sa shpesh më pushtoi dëshira për rrugë të reja”.

Pra synimi i Gonxhes së re ishte i qartë: përmes dashurisë së Hyjit të flijiohej për të varfrit dhe ta fitonte larin e martires.
Natyrisht, një gjë e tillë mund ta mbërrihej vetëm me ndihmën e Hyjit dhe me flijimin e jetës vetjake.

Se Gonxhe Bojaxhiu ishte e zgjedhura e Hyjit, përligjet nga dy thirrjet, sidomos nga e dyta (u quajt “thirrja brenda thirrjes”) që ia bëri Hyji më 10 shtator të vitit 1946 në tren, duke udhëtuar për Darjeeling të Indisë, pranë Himalajve.
Kjo thirrje ishte dëshmi e re e njësimit të Nënës Tereze me dashurinë e Hyjit dhe shndërrimin e saj në “viktimë të dashurisë” së Tij.
Pas kësaj thirrje Nëna Tereze u vu krejtësisht në duart e Hyjit, në mënyrë që Ai të udhëheqë më të,, siç del dhe nga letra e saj dërguar priftit, Van Exem:
“ I thuaj (kryeipeshkvit të Kalkutës, F. Perier – v. ime) se nuk dëshiroj asgjë tjetër pos ta përfill e ta përmbush vullnetin e shenjtë të Zotit. Tash s’kam frikë. I vihem Zotit krejtësisht në duar. Ai mund të vepreojë më mua si të dojë”

Duke u shndërruar Nënën Tereze në vegël të Krishtit, Ai (Krishti) kërkoi nga ajo ta braktiste rendin e motrave të Loretos dhe të kalonte në rrugë për t’u kujdesur për të varfrit e më të varfërve, vendim që pati si rrjedhojë formimin e rendit Misionaret e Dashurisë.
Nëna e braktisi rendin e Loretos (në pajtim me përcaktimet e parapra me Kodin e Kishës) dhe doli të jetonte me të varfrit për arsye se ajo ishte kërkesë – vepër e Hyjit dhe si e tillë nuk mund të dështonte, siç i shkruan atit Van Exem-it:

“Frymëzimi që vjen nga Zoti, (e unë jam e bindur se është kështu), nuk mund të dështojë assesi!”.

Përmbushja e kësaj kërkesë të Hyjit, të jetonte në mesin e të varfërve, e ballafaqoi Nënën me vështirësi të shumta dhe kjo mënyrë e veprimit dhe e flijimit është një faqe e re e jetës së saj dhe dëshmi e përmasës hyjnore të dhuruar nga Hyji.
Pra, njësimi me të varfrit, me të braktisurit dhe me të gërbulurit, përkatësisht flijimi për ta, e njësoi Nënën edhe më shumë me dashurinë e Hyjit dhe me dashirinë e njeriut (Shih Mateu 25,31-46, dhe Vap 9,1vv).

Duke i bashkuar këto dy dashuri në çdo veprim të saj e të motrave të rendit Misionaret e Dashurisë, Nëna Tereze përligji në mënyrën e pandërmjeme cilësinë e krijesës së zgjedhur nga Krishti, duke jetuar dhe duke u flijiuar për to, pikërisht sipas Ungjillit të Gjonit (15,13): “S’ka dashiri më të madhe sesa të japesh jetën për ata që i do”.

Torrkerry

NGA komuniteti katolik

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ademmerovci

4)	VEGËL E HIRIT OSE “SHENJTËrESHË Rënkimi I Krishtit në Kryq ‘Kam etje”E GJALLË”

 Njësimi i Nënës Tereze me hirin e Hyjit shkoi dhe u bë gjithnjë e më i madh sa ajo u shëndrrua në vegël të mirëfilltë të Tij.  Pra, Nëna hoqi dorë nga çdo gjë të qenies e të jetës së saj në shëebim të dashurisë së Hyjit dhe të përhapjes së kësaj dashurie tëk njerëzit, sidomos tëk të varfërit e më të varfërve.
   Këtë përcaktim Nëna jo vetëm e pohoi në raste të ndryshme, po e përligji nëpërmjet punës së përditshme, me çka plotësoi vullnesën e Krishtit: dashurinë e Tij ta bartë tek njerëzit dhe njerëzit t’i afrojë tek dashuria e Tij (Mt 7,21).  Për këtë arsye Hyji dhuroi asaj dashurinë dhe përmasa hyjnore, siç thuhet në Ungjillin sipas Mateut (Mt 6,33) : Më parë kërkojeni Mbretërinë ë Hyjit dhe të drejtën e tij dhe çdo gjë do t’ju jepet në vijim”.

    E pasuruar me dashurinë e Hyjit, Nëna Tereze u bë vegël, një laps i Tij, që ai e përdori sipas dëshirës: “Jam një laps i vogël në duart e Zotit.  Ai më përdor për të shkruar atë që dëshiron.  Lapsi nuk ka të bëjë asgjë me gjithë këtë.  Lapsi vetëm duhet që të përdoret”.
     Për t’u bërë “një laps i Zotit”, siç thoshte ajo, për ta bërë pjesë të pandashme të jetës së vet dashurinë e Hyjit, Nëna Tereze “zbrazi” nga shpirti i saj lakminë dhe egoizmin dhe i la mundësinë Krishtit ta plotësojë me të mirat e tij, sidomos me dashurinë që është e përjetshme. Nëna thoshte:
      “Të jemi të varfër nënkupton të jemi të lirë, aq të lirë sat ë mos jemi të zotëruar nga pasuritë tona të mos na sundojnë… Të mbesim të zbrazët sa më shumë që është e mundur në mënyrë që Zoti mund të na mbushë (plotësojë)” dhe” As Zoti nuk mund të bëjë asgjë për atë që Ai do”.
  Pra, Nëna Tereze iu dha Krishtit me gjithë zemër dhe me gjithë varfërinë hde hiçin e saj:
    “Gjithë ajo që më kërkon Krishti është që t’i jepem atij me gjithë varfërinë time dhe me hiçin tim”.
  Duke jetuar dhe duke vepruar Brenda dashurisë së Krishtit dhe dritës së Tij, Nëna e zbatoi në jetën e vet atë që thuhet në letrën e Shën Palit dërguar Galatasve: “… vdiqa për ligjin që të jetoj për Hyjin; jetoj, por jo më unë, në mua jeton Krishti.  E këtë jetë që tani e jetoj në trup, e jetoj në fenë e Birit të Hyjit, i cili më deshi dhe flijoi veten për mua”(Gal 2,19-20).
   Kjo bashkëjetesë me dashurinë e Zotit u ngrit mbi çdo gjë të qenies e të jetës së Nënës Tereze, prandaj ajo iu përbetua Atij:

   “Çdo frymëmarrje imja, çdo shikim im, çdo veprim do të jetë akt i Dashurisë hyjnore e çdo gjë që do të bëj do ta bëj  për dashurinë tënde, o Zot I dashur”.

Veprimi mbi bazën e këtij përcaktimi kushtëzoi që Nëna të bëhet krijesë e dashurisë së Hyjit në veprim.  Natyrisht, ajo nuk synonte ta ndërronte botën dhe njerëzit: “Shihni (i tha një gazetari), unë s’kam menduar kurrë ta ndryshoj botën.  Jam përpjekur vetëm të jem një pikë e pastër në të cilën mund të shkëlqehejë dashuria e Zotit.  Përpiquni edhe jut ë jeni një pikë ujë e pastër dhe kështu do të bëhemi dy (pikë të pastra)…”.
     Dashuria dhe njësimi me Hyjin e bënë të vetëdijshme Nënën dhe për përmasën hyjnore të saj – dhuratë e hirit të Hyjit – prandaj në Testamentin shpirtëror vuri dhe këto dy mendime, që kur analizohen në rrafshin thellësor, ndriçojnë një gjë të qenësishme të botës së saj e të përmasës hyjnore, që e cilësonte: kërkoi nga motrat dhe vëllezërit e rendeve që i kishte themeluar t’i përfillim porositë e saj, për arsye:

a)	“Së pari, Shën Maria më kërkoi mua, tash jam unë , që në emër të saj, ju kërkoj, ju lus: ‘Dëgjojeni etjen e Krishtit’ “.
b)	“Lejoni të bëheni aq intim në ju (Krishti me thirrjen e tij “Kam etje”- v. ime) sa është intim në mua; do të ishte gëzim më i madh që do të mund të ma dhuronit”.

   Vetëdijen për përmasën hyjnore të Nënës përligjin dhe fjalët që ua tha motrave të Misionareve të Dashurisë dhe bashkëpuntorëve të saj se do t’u ndihmojë edhe pasi të kthehet në shtëpinë e Atit, pasi të ndërrojë jetë: “Kur do të vdes, mund t’ju ndihmoj më shumë…” ose siç i shkroi atit Van der Peet për ndërhyrjen që bëri në Sinodin (mbajtur në Vatikan në Tetor të vitit 1980), të cilin veprim e çmoi vepër të Krishtit e jot ë veten: “… kam kërkuar ngaAti i Shenjtë të japë (të përgatisë) prifterinjë të shenjtë nëse do(n) që familjet të jenë të shenjta.  Shumë ipeshkvij më thanë ‘falëminderit”.  Pra, ishte Krishti që ndërhyri edhe njëherë në mënyrën e vet”.
   Nëna Tereze e ndjeu thellësisht në shpirt praninë dhe zërin e Hyjit sa ndonjëherë foli në emër të Birit të Tij, Krishtit; zëri i Tij u këmbye, u shëndrrua në zërin e saj dhe anasjelltas.  Kjo dëshmohet me letrën e 13 qershorit 1947, të cilën Nëna, në emër të Krishtit, i shkroi kryeipeshkvit të Kalkutës, Ferdinand Perier-it:

  “Dua rregulltare ( religjioze ) indiane, viktima të dashurisë sime, që janë Maria dhe Marta, që të jenë të bashkuara në mua për të rrezatuar dashurinë time drejt shpirtrave.  Dua rregulltare të lira, të mbështjella me varfërinë time të kryqit.  Dua rregulltare të bindura, të përshkuara nga bindja ime e kryqit.  Dua rregulltareplot e përplot me dashuri e me mirësi të kryqit”.

    Njësimi i zërit të Nënës Tereze me zërin e Birit të Hyjit dëshmohet dhe në letrën e saj të 3 dhjetorit të 1947-shit dërguar, po ashtu, kryeipeshkvit Perier në kremten e Shën Françesk Saverit, ku Krishti kërkoi që  Nëna Tereze t’i prijë (Krishtit ) dhe ta shpjerë në kasollet e të varfërve nga më të varfërit, që përligj një nga njësimet më të veçanta të dashurisë e të veprimit hyjnor e tokësor të një krijese vdekatare dhe Birit të Hyjit:

    “Voglushja ime, eja, afromu: më prij nëpër kasollet (sulms) të të varfërve.  Eja, bëju pishtarja ime.  Nuk mund të shkoj vetëm.  Nuk më njohin dhe për këtë arsye nuk më dëshirojnë.  Eja, shko në mesin e tyre.  Bashkë me ty më drejto te ta.  Të hyhet si etje në kasollet e tyre, nëpër vendbanimet e tyre të errëta e të papërshtatshme !  Eja, bëju viktima e tyre.  Në flijimin tënd, në dashurinë tënde për mua do t’ia dalin të më zbulojnë, të më njohin, të më dëshirojnë.  Bëj flijime të tjera, buzëqesh më shumë, lutu me afsh më të madh dhe të gjitha vështërsitë do të zhduken.  Sa më plagosin druajtjet tua! S’duhet të kesh frigë.  Jam unë që kërkoj ta bësh këtë për mua. Mos dysho.  Edhe kur të gjithë vihen kundër teje dhe motrave tua, dhe eprorët të shikojnë me përbuzje, mos ke drojë.  Unë jam me ty, në anën tënde”.

Përmasën hyjnore të Nënës Tereze e vërejtën në lutje e në veprime konkrete shumë nga njerëzit që e takuan dhe e njohën për së afërmi, motra të rendit të Misionareve të Dashurisë e bashkëpuntorë.
   Papa Gjon Pali II shihte te Nëna Tereze fytyrën e Krishtit, prandaj thoshte :
       “Në buzëqeshjen e Nënës Terese, në fjalët dhe në veprimet e saj, Krishti ka ecur ( kaluar) dhe njëherë nëpër rrugët e botës”.

Motra Nirmala, që u zgjodh trashëgimtare e nënës për Misionaret e Dashurisë, thotë :” Zemra e Nënës digjej nga dashuria për Krishtin – Eukaristnë ( në Kungim), të cilit ajo ia kushtoi tërësisht dhe paanësisht jetën e saj, me një besim të përzemërt në Të, e Ai e shëndrroi ( Nënën Tereze) në Veten e vet.  Kështu kur njerëzit e shihnin atë, në realitet e shihnin vetëm Krishtin” dhe “Varej (Nëna tereze) krejtësisht nga provania hyjnore për të gjitha nevojat tona e për ato të të varfërve (…) Më kujtohet se sytë e Nënës tereze shikonin përtej kësaj bote ( nënvizim im- A. N. B.).   Nëna Tereze i qe dorëzuar në mënyrë të thellë, absolute, vullnesës së Zotit e Zoti e përdori si vegël për dashurinë e tij”.

   Ati Julien Henry, i cili e njohu Nënën Tereze në lutje dhe në veprim konkret, tha (para vitit 1977) atit E. Le Joly, autorit të monografisë së njohur për nënën Tereze, që e kishte lexuar në dorëshkrim:

   “Gjëja më e jashtëzakonshme është sasia e madhe e të mirave  që Zoti i gjithëfuqishëm ka vepruar nëpërmjet kësaj vegle të përvujtur.  Zoti e ka shfrytëzuar këtë grua me të gjitha cilësitë dhe dobësitë e saj, me formimin e saj të kufizuar, për të përmbushur veprën e tij, për  arsye se ajo i është nënshtruar dhe i është bindur krejtësisht frymëzimeve dhe drejtimeve ( përcaktimeve) të Tij pa bërë asnjë pyetje.  Ajo nuk mendon për veten, po i bënë të gjitha për Të dhe i bën me një besim aq të plotë Brenda forcës së saj sa asgjë nuk i duket e pamundshme.  Gjithçka bën e bën për Zotin”.

   Kardinali Martini ( në një intervistë të botuar në “ La republica” më 18 tetor 2003), një ditë para se Nëna Tereze të shpallej e lumturuar nga Papa Gjon Pali II, shkroi:

“Sa herë që, në dhjetëvjetshat e shkuar, e kam takuar Nënën Tereze të Kalkutës, që do të lumturohet nesër nga Gjon Pali II, kam fituar përshtypjen e thellë, si të një krijese jashtë asaj të përditshmes, gati si vegim të një qenieje që nuk i përket kësaj toke, edhe pse me aftësinë t’i administrojë gjërat e këtij dheu.  Kishte në të një të përbashkët unike të butësisë e të forcës, të shpirtshmërisë e të konkretësisë, të përvujtërisë e të vetëdijes së dinjitetit e të misionit të saj, që më bënin të më shfaqej si diçka, rrënjët e së cilës nuk dukej të ishin në këtë botë”.

    Këtë veçanti të Nënës e vrejti dhe intelektuali i shquar Italian, Pier Paolo Pasolini :
“Më duhet të them se asnjëherë fryma e Krishtit nuk më është dukur kaq e gjallë dhe e ëmbël….( sesa në figurën e nënës Tereze)”.

   Ati Van der Peet veçonte se kur e takonte Nënën Tereze “.. mund të them që ndihesha në praninë e Zotit, në praninë e së vërtetës dhe të dashurisë” dhe “ nuk mund të mendoj ndryshe: para meje ishte dikush, të cilin Zoti ia ka shënuar Parajsën, njëmend dora e Zotit.  Megjithatë, me duhet të them të njejtën kohë, Nëna Tereze ishte njëri nga personat me ndijim (veprim) më praktik që kam njohur ndonjëherë”.
   Ky bari shpirtëror vërente te Nëna Tereze krijesën njerësore që “e shihte në një mënyrë Zotin dhe e ndiente Zotin në ankthin e të varfërve, që kishte një besim të jashtëzakonshëm në dritën dhe në errësirë.  Ajo e shihte vuajtjen e Krishtit, por nuk e humbiste në ekstazë ose në gjëra të tilla: kjo nuk bënte pjesë në jetën e saj, edhe psë ndokush do të jetë i prirur të mendoj (...) Unë mendoj pa mëdyshje se arsyeja për të cilën Nëna Tereze do ta ketë përjetuar errësirën aq të madhe në jetën e saj është që ajo ( errësirë) do ta ketë njësuar me shumë me të varfërit”.

   Përmasën hyjnore të Nënës Tereze e shprehu dhe shkrimtari ynë, Visar Zhiti:
“Siç duket, Zoti djeu nevojën epërsëdytjes së Krishtit mbi Tokë dhe zgjodhi një grua për barazi.  Caktoi një shqipëtare, s’dihet për ç’shpërblim ndaj kombit tonë të martirizuar (..), ndosha në shekullin më apokaliptik të njerëzimit…”


   Ati Brian Kolodiejchuk thekson se Nëna Tereze e bënë të tillë besimi i palëkundur dhe dashuria ndaj Zotit dhe ndfaj njeriut:
    “Mesazhi i saj kryesor është Dashuria: ndaj Zotit, jo vetëm ndaj tjetrit.  Në kohën kur e pati thirrjen për themelimin e Kongregatës së Misionareve të Dashurisë, njohu nje ballafaqim të ashpër të brendshëm, një sprovë shpirtërore gjatë së cilës nuk ndihej e lumtur (e ngushëlluar).  Megjithatë, gjatë kësaj kohe të ballafaqimit të brendshëm, qe prapë dashuria që e bëri t’i përgjigjet misionit të saj.  Gjatë një rasti, në të cilin iu dha një mirënjohje publike, Indira Gandi, kryeministreshë e Indisë, përafërsishtë i tha këto fjalë:’Nëna Tereze na mëson që më e qenësishmja është dashuria’.  Jeta e saj është plot e përplot me shembuj të dashurisë për të tjerët, e jo vetëm për të varfërit, po për të gjithë personat që i takonte: motrat e Misionareve të Dashurisë, personat që e vizitonin… Në të vërtet, Nëna Tereze na la si mesazh që t’i bëjmë punët e thjeshta me një dashuri të jashtëzakonshme.  Kur u drejtohej njerëzve që i takonte, thoshte se kjo dashuri nuk duhej shfaqur vetëm për të varfërit: duhet dashuruar duke filluar nga anëtarët e familjes, së cilës i përkasim, që kanë nevojë për një fjalë inkurajuese, të fillohet duke i ndihmuar të afërmit, që ka nevojë t’i shkruajë një letër tjetrit, të fillohet, duke buzëqeshur, t’i ndihmohet atij që ka nevojë.  Kemi mundur të e verifikojmë se për të besimi ka qenë një virtyt i veçantë”.
    Pra, Nënën e bënë të tillë, të shenjtë, dashuria e përshkuara nga vuajtjet dhe nga pësimet, gjë që u përligj në çdo hap e në çdo veprim përballë Hyjit dhe njeriut.


Torrkerry

5)	Nëna jetonte dhe vepronte vetëm për Hyjn dhe për përhapjen e dashurisë së Tij.

Nëna Tereze, siç u tha më parë, gjithë qenjen dhe jetën e vet ia kushtoi dashurisë së Hyjit dhe përhapjes së kësaj dashurie ndër njërëz.
Në secilën krijesë njerëzore, pa dallim feje, ngjyre e race, ajo shihte fytyrën e Krishtit dhe dashurinë e tij, sidomos tek të varfërit, prandaj donte të silltë pak dritë në ferrin e gjallë, ku përjetohet vdekja e padenjë.
Sipas Nënës, të varfërit ishin dashuria më e madhe e Birit të Hyjit të mbërthyer në kryq:

“Krishti e rijeton dashurinë e tij në njerëzit tanë të varfër. Të varfërit, realisht, kalojnë nëpërmjet dashurisë së Krishtit. Duhet të kujdesemi për ta me dinjitet. Këta të varfër janë Krishti që sot vuan. Duhet t’i gjejmë mjetet dhe mënyrat për t’u ndihmuar: të mos ua shtojmë vuajtjet. Njerëzit e varfër janë duke jetuar sot Kalvarin e Krishstit”.

Pra, Nëna Tereze jetonte dhe vepronte vetëm për Hyjin dhe për përhapjen e dashurisë së Tij: “Për 55 vjet rresht ia doli të mos i prapësojë asgjë Krishtit, duke shfrytëzuar çdo situatë si një mundësi e dëshmisë së besnikërisë së saj për dashurinë që i kishte premtuar Atij”

Ç’është e vërteta, nëna Tereze në prill të vitit 1942 i dha besën Birit të Hyjt, Krishtit, se do të jetë e tij për gjithë jetën; çdo gjë që do të bëjë, do ta bëjë për Të dhe se Ai mund ta përdorë e të bëjë me të gjithçka që dëshiron, “pa asnjë kursim”.
Së këndejmi, me vetëdije të plotë ajo hoqi dorë nga gjithçka e saj, nga çdo kënaqësi dhe e mirë dhe u bë një qenie që frymoi dhe jetoi për dashurinë e Zotit dhe për përhapjen e kësaj dashurie. Kushti i betimit qe i pazakonshëm: nëse nuk i përmbahej, do të pranonte (pësonte) dënimin “me mëkat vdekjeprurës”
Për këtë besë – besatim me Krishtin (kujto psalmin 89: “Lidha besë me të zgjedhurin tim”), që Nëna e mbajti të pandryshuar deri në frymën e fundit të jetës, e njoftoi kryeipeshkvin e Kalkutës, F. Perier, në letrën që i dërgon me 1 shtator 1959:

“I kam dhënë besën Zotit, që ka për pasojë mëkatin vdekjeprurës, t’i jap çdo gjë që Ai do të më kërkojë”.

Kjo gjë dëshmohet edhe nga letra që i shkroi (më 3 shtator të vitit 1959) drejtpërsëdrejti Krishtit, pa dyshim nga gjërat më të rralla të një vdekatari në historinë e krishterimit, të dashurisë ndaj Hyjit dhe të flijimit për njeriun. 

“Në thirrje më pate thënë se ke për të vuajtur shumë.
10 vjet, Krishti im, ke bërë me mua sipas vullnesës sate. 
Iezus, dëgjoje lutjen time: nëse kjo të bën të lumtur, nëse dhimbja ime dhe vuajtja ime dhe ndarja ime të japin një pikë ngushëllim, Krishti im, bëj nga unë atë që dëshiron, derisa të dëshirosh, pa asnjë kursim ndaj ndjenjave të mia dhe ndaj dhimbjes time.
Jam e jotja.
Vër në shpirtin tim dhe në jetën time vuajtjet e zemrës sate.
Mos u shqetëso për ndjenjat e mia, mos u shqetëso për dhimbjen time.
Nëse ndarja ime nga Ti I shpie të tjerët tek Ti dhe nëse dashuria e tyre dhe shoqërimi me tat ë shkaktojnë gëzim dhe kënaqësi, atëherë, o Krishti im, dëshiroj që e gjitha zemra ime të vuajë atë që është duke u vuajtur, jo vetëm në këtë cast, por, nëse kjo do iste e mundur, për amshim.
Kënaqësia jote është e gjitha aja që dëshiroj. Për të tjerat, të lus, të mos brengosësh për mua, edhe pse do të më shohësh duke u venitur nga dhimbja.
E gjithë kjo është vullnesa ime.
Dua ta shuaj etjen tënde me secilës pikë të gjakut që kam në veten time.
Mos lejo të të fyej në asnjë mënyrë, shmang nga unë fuqinë që të most ë lëndoj.
Do të punoj me zemër e me shpirt për motrat për arsye se ato të përkasin Ty.
Secili dhe të gjitha janë Tuat.

Të kërkoj vetëm një gje: të lutem, mos u mundo të kthehesh shpejt.
Jam e gatshme të të pres gjithë jetën.

                                                                Vogëlushja jote”.

Torrkerry


5) Nëna jetonte dhe vepronte vetëm për Hyjn dhe për përhapjen e dashurisë së Tij.
(në vazhdim).

Me dashurinë e saj të pafund ndaj Zotit dhe përhapjen e kësaj dashurie ndër njerëz si dhe me flijimin e saj për ta, Nëna kaloi “paradoksin themelor” të Ungjillit, duke flijiuar gjithçka të veten, siç thekson papa Gjon Pali II:

“Ungjilli përmban një paradoks themelor: për ta gjetur jetën, duhet ta humbasësh jetën: për të lindur, duhet të vdesësh; për të shpëtuar, duhet të marrës mbi supe Kryqin. Kjo është e vërteta themelore e Ungjillit, që gjithmonë dhe kudo do të hasë në protestën e njeriut”.

Nëna Tereze e shihte Hyjin dhe dashurinë e Tij në njerëz, prandaj u kushtoi çdo veprim të saj, siç i shkruan (më 8 janar 1064) Egan Eilee-it:

“Digjem nga dëshira ta ndez dritën e dashurisë në zemrën e secilës krijesë të Zotit”

Për t’u njësuar me këto dashuri dhe për t’i njësojë këto dy dashuri, Nënës i ndihmoi besimi në Hyjin, lutja e përhershme që ia kushtoi në çdo çast.
Ajo thoshte: “Sekreti im është lutja që shndërrohet në veprim. Ajo që bëjmë ne (motrat e Misionareve të Dashurisë – v.ime) është dashuria e Hyjit në veprim”.
Në të vërtetë, lutja e njësontë Nënën Tereze me Hyjin, e mbushte me dritën dhe me dashurinë e Tij dhe i shkaktonte gëzimin më të madh, duke i dhënë forcën për të vepruar pa u ndalur:

“Lutem për arsye se asgjë nuk mund të më mbush me dhembje dhe me vuajtje që më bëjë të harroj harenë e Krishtit të ngjallur”.
Së këndejmi, besimi dhe dashuria e Hyjit ia nxiten dhe ja rriten dashurinë për njerëzit, siç thuhet në psalmin 40: “Shpresova në Zotin me shpresën më të madhe/ dhe Ai m’u afrua dhe e dëgjoi lutjen time”.
Nëna Tereze ishte e vetëdijshme që lutja e njësonte me Hyjin dhe me të varfërit: 

“Duke u lutur, Zoti më ka mbushur zemrën me dashuri dhe kështu kam mundur t’i dua të varfërit me dashurinë e Hyjit”

Sepse Nënës, lutja më e mirë është t’u shërbesh të varfërve për arsye se ata janë dashuria e Hyjit: 

“Nëse je i mirë me ta, kjo është lutja jote”.
Nëna nuk e kuptonte lutjen si kërkesë, po si njësim me Hyjin dhe me dashurinë e tij:

“Lutja nuk është të kërkosh. Lutja është të vihesh në duart e Hyjit, të vihesh në shërbim të Tij dhe të dëgjosh zërin e Tij në thellësinë e zemrës sate”

Torrkerry


5) Nëna jetonte dhe vepronte vetëm për Hyjn dhe për përhapjen e dashurisë së Tij.
(në vazhdim).


Dashuria e Nënës për Zotin ishte e pakushte, e paskjshme dhe e përhershme dhe shkonte e rritej gjithnjë, siç rritej dhe përpjekja e saj që atë dashuri ta barte tek të tjerët:

“Unë e kam dashur Atë (Zotin) verbërisht, krejtësisht, veçanërisht.
Do të përdorë çdo forcë që kam në vete, 
pa marrë parasysh ndjenjat e mia, 
që ta bëj përsonalisht të dashur nga motrat dhe nga njerëzit.
Do të lejoj të bëjë çdo gjë me mua dhe në mua”.

Pikërisht njësimi thelbësor me dashurinë hyjnore kushtëzoi që Nëna t’i donte dhe motrat e rendit të saj me dashurinë që e donte vetë Krishtin, siç i shkruante Eileen Egan-it:

“Nuk e di çka provojnë njerëzit e tjerë, po unë e dua motrat e mia ashtu siç e dua Krishtin, me gjithë zemër, me shpirt e me mendje, me të gjitha forcat e mia”.

Arsyeja e vetme për një qëndrim të tillë ishte:

“Nëse dashuria ime për motrat e mia është e mirë, atëherë dashuria ime për Krishtin do të jetë e mirë. Nuk janë dy dashuri. Sa më e thellë është dashuria ime për Krishtin, aq më e thellë është dashuria për motrat e mia, aq më i madh është zelli për të shkuar drejt të varfërve”.

Dashuria e paskajshme e Nënës për njerëzit përligjet dhe nga letra dërguar atit Van der Pett, kur, ndër të tjera, shkruan:

“Sikut të dinit sa shumë dua ta ndez zjarrin e dashurisë e të paqes në gjithë botën. Lutu për mua që Ai të mund të më përdorë plotësisht (për këtë qëllim)”.

Pra, sa më shumë dashuri hyjnore ngjizej në zemrën e Nënës, aq më shumë ajo i donte njerëzit dhe ua dhuronte atë dashuri:

“Kur të mbushem krejtësisht me Zotin, atëherë mund t’u jap Zotin të tjerëve, për arsye se goja flet nga plotësia (tërësia) e zemrës”
dhe
“…Unë e di se lutja juaj (atit Der Pett) është përherë me mua: edhe e imja është për ju, për arsye se mund të jem përherë më e përvuajtur me Marinë dhe e shenjtë si Jezusi”.

Torrkerry


5)  Nëna jetonte dhe vepronte vetëm për Hyjn dhe për përhapjen e dashurisë së Tij.(në vazhdim).

Njësimi me hirin e Hyjit i ndihmoi Nënës që me punën e më flijime të vijueshme ta shuajë etjen e Birit të Hyjit të kryqëzuar:

“Unë e shuaj etjen Tënde me dashurinë Time dhe me vuajtjen e zemrës time”.

Për këtë njësim, Papa Gjon Pali II thoshte:

“Përfillje e veprim, ungjillizim e nxitje njerëzore: Nëna Tereze e shpall ungjillin me jetën e saj dhuruar krejtësisht të varfërve, po në të njëjtën kohë në lutje”.

Edhe në çastet e vuajtjeve më të medha, Nëna Tereze e dëshmoi dashurinë ndaj Hyjit, prandaj u thoshte motrave të veta:

“E dini, ky është rasti për një dashuri më të madhe (ndaj Zotit – v. ime)”.

Shuarja e etjes së Krishtit – Fjalës së jetës – siç e cilësoi Papa Gjopn Pali II, ishte një nga qëllimet më të qenësishme të jetës dhe të veprimit të Nënës.

Se ç’peshë kishte shuarja e kësaj etjeje, Nëna e thotë në mënyrë thellësore në TESTAMENTI SHPIRTËROR (Krh në fillim të kësaj teme).
Këtu po kujtoj vetëm faktim se klithja “Kam etje” ngërthen në vete vuajtjen, flijimin dhe dashurinë për njerëzit.
Nëna Tereze thoshte se vuajtja është përçuese e dashurisë dhe se:

“Për mua etja e Krishtit është një gjë kaq intime , që deri më sot, më ka penguar droja t’ju flas për atë që më ndodhi më 10 shtator.
Mendova të imitoj kështu Shën Marinë, që i ruan të gjitha këto gjëra në zemër e saj. Kjo ka qenë arsyeja që s’kam folur shumë, sidomos në public, për ‘Kam etje’”.

Në një letër të 15 dhjetorit të 1991-shit dërguar atit të saj shpirtëror, Neumer, Nëna dëshmon njësimin thellësor me Birin e Hyjit dhe faktin se shuarja e etjes së tij ishte qëllimi kryesor dhe etja e saj:

“Gjatë këtij viti kam pasur shumë raste (mundësi) të shuaj etjen e Jezusit me dashuri dhe me shpirt.Ishte një vit plot e përplot me dashuri për Krishtin. 
Nuk e di se cila etje ishte më e madhe: e Tij për mua ose e imja për të”.

Për flijimin e Nënës Tereze për shuarjen e etjes së Krishtit, Papa Gjon Pali i Dyti theksonte:

“Rënkimi i Krishtit në Kryq ‘Kam etje’, që shpreh thellësinë e dëshirës së Hyjit njeri, ka hyrë në shpirtin e Nënës Tereze dhe ka gjetur një truall të pëlleshëm në zemrën e saj. 
Shuarja e etjes së dashurisë së Krishtit në njësim me Mrinë, Nënën e Tij, qe bërë qëllim i vetëm i jetës së Nënës Tereze dhe forcë e brendshme, që bënte të tejkalonte vetveten e të ‘shkonte ne vrap’ nga një anë e botës në tjetrën me qellim të veprimit për shpëtimin dhe shenjtërimin e të varfërve nga më të varërit”.

Për këtë njësim të thellë të Nënës me Hyjin dëshmojnë edhe këto fjalë të saj:

Krishti lutet për mua, Krishti mendon për mua, Krishti sheh përmes syve të mia, Krishti flet me anë të fjalëve të mia, Krishti punon me duart e mia, Krishti ec me këmbët e mia, Krishti dashuron me zemrën time”.

Torrkerry


6)	NGA SHENJAT E PARA TË ERRËSIRËS SHPIRTËRORE DERI TEK TUNDIMET E MËDHA.

Ajo që u tha deri më tash, lidhet ngushtë dhe e përligj natyrshëm errësirën dhe vuajtjen shpirtërore të Nënës Tereze, “natën e errët”, siç e cilësoi dukurinë Shën Gjoni i Kryqit.

Sipas të dhënave që dalin nga letrat e Nënës Tereze, të cila Van Exem-i i quajti “Letra të ndërgjegjes”, errësirën shpirtërore ajo e ndjeu që nga viti 1937.

Në një lëtër dërguar jezuitit Franjo Jambrekoviq,  ish famullitari i saj në Kishën katolike të Shkupit, Gonxhja pohon se do të jetë e Zotit për amshim dhe 

“Mos mendo se jeta ime shpirtërore është e mbuluar më trendafila. Kjo është një lule që e gjej rrallë në rrugëtimin tim. Përkundrazi, shpesh më shoqëron errësira”.

Nëna e dinte se vuajtja është pjesa e jetës së njerëzve, po vuajtja për dashurinë e Krishtit është dhuratë, e jo vuajtje:

“Vuajtja kurrë nuk do të zhduket krejtësisht nga jeta jonë. Pra, mos kini frikë. Vuajtja është një përçues i dashurisë nëse e shfrytëzoni dhe, para së gjithash, ia kushtoni paqes së botës. Vuajtja në vetvete është e padobishme, po vuajtja e mbështetur në dashurinë e Krishtit është dhuratë e mrekullueshme dhe shenjë e dashurisë. Vuajtja e Krishtit është ngritur në dhuratë, në dhuratën më të madhe të dashurisë, për arsye se nëpërmjet atyre mundimeve janë shlyer fajet tona”.
Dhe “A ekziston një kënaqësi më e madhe sesa të vuash për dashurinë Tënde (të Krishtit –v.ime)?...Sa më intime të jetë vuajtja, më pak bëhet e dukshme në sytë e njerëzve, aq më shumë të gëzon Ty, Zoti im”.

Vuajtja e Nënës Tereze nuk është e natyrës fizike, e vështirësive të jetës së përditshme të saj, po shpirtërore, që shprehet me errësirë, me dhembje dhe me ftohtësi në shpirt, gjë e cila kushtëzoi që në raste të ndryshme nuk e përjetoi dhe nuk e ndieu, as ngrohtësinë e lutjes, as praninë e të dashurisë së tij.

Në letrën e 3 shtatorit të vitit 1959, shkruar Krishtit, Nëna e shpreh këtë gjendje në mënyrë sa të qartë aq të thellë, duke i bërë të ditur të Dashurit të saj, Krishtit, për errësirën shpirtërore, për dyshimin e besimit në Hyjin e në Të, për tundimin e vijueshëm, po edhe për dashurinë e zjartë e të paskajshme që ndiente për Të e për njerëzit, sidomos për të varfërit:

“Krishti im,

Qysh të vogël më ke thirrur dhe më ke mbajtur si tënden, e meqë të dy  jemi nisur rrugës së njejtë,tash Jezus,unë shkoj  në drejtim te gabuar .

Thonë se shpirtrat në ferr vuajnë dënimin e përjetshëm për shkak të heqjes dore nga Zoti.
Gjithë atë vuajtje do ta përballonin më dëshirë sikur të kishin vetëm pak shpresë se nuk kanë humbur Zotin
Në shpirtin tim unë ndjej pikërisht atë dhimbje të tmerrshme të humbjes, që Zoti nuk më do, që Zoti nuk është Zot, që Zoti njëmend nuk ekziston (Jezus, të lust ë m’I falësh nëmët (blasfemitë) e mia, për arsye se më është thënë të shkruaj gjithçka).
Kjo errësirë më rrethon nga të gjitha anët. Nuk ja dal ta latësoj shpirtin tim. E kam fjalës për dashurinë e shpirtrave, për dashurinë e përmallshme ndaj Zotit.
Nga buzët e mia rrjedhin fjalë e unë gjakoj t’u besoj atyure me dëshirë të thëllë e të pamësiyshtë.
Po, për çfarë po lodhem? Nëse nuk ekziston Zoti, nuk mund të ketë shpirt, nëse s’ka shpirt, atëherë edhe Ti, o Jezus, nuk je I vërtetë. Qielli…çfarë zbrazëtirë.
As edhe një mendim I vetëm për qiellin nuk më hyn në mendje, për arsye se s’ka shpresë.
Kam frikë t’I shkruaj të gjitha gjërat e tmerrshme që ma përshkojnë shpirtin.
Duhet të të fyejnë fjalët.

Në zemrën time s,ka as besim, as dashuri, as shpresë, ka kaq shumë dhembje, dhembje të dëshirës, dhembje e të qënit e padëshiruar.
Unë e dua Zotin më gjithë fuqinë e shpirtit tim, mirëpo midis nesh është një ndarje e tmerrshme.
Më nuk lutem: I shqiptoj fjalët e lutjeve të përbashkëta me motra dhe bëj gjithçka që është e mundur të nxjerr nga çdo fjalë ëmbëlsimin që duhet të më jap, po lutje ime e njësimit nuk ekziston më. 
Amë nuk lutem shpirti im nuk është e njëjtësuar me Ty, edhe pse kur jam vetëm nëpër rrugë flas me orë të tëra me Ty, për gjakimin tim për Ty.
Sa intime janë ato fjalë, po në të njëjtën kohë janë kaq të zbrazëta, për arsye se nuk më afrojnë tek Ti”.

Torrkerry





6)	NGA SHENJAT E PARA TË ERRËSIRËS SHPIRTËRORE DERI TEK TUNDIMET E MËDHA (vazhdim).

Më 3 shtator 1959 Nëna i shkruan dhe atit Picachy për errësirën dhe vuajtjen shpirtërore të madhe:

“Ju më keni thënë t’i shkruaj. Njëmend nuk ia dal të shpreh asgjë. Nuk e di pse më ndodh kjo. Dua të flas, po nuk i gjej fjalët të shpreh dhembjen time. Mos u mashtro nga unë, më lë vetëm. Zoti e don nga unë këtë ‘vetmi’. Lutu për mua. Përkundër të gjithave, unë e dua Zotin jo për atë që ai më jep, po për atë që Ai merr nga unë. Ai ka asgjësuar çdo gjë në mua”.

Edhe kryeipeshkvit të Kalkutës, Perier, Nëna i shkruan: 

“U buzëqesh përherë të gjithëve…Ah, sikur ta dinit se çfarë zbrazëtirë dhe palumturi fsheh buzëqeshja ime… O Hyj, nëse vuajtjet e mia e shuajnë etjen Tënde, ja ku jam e gatshme. Do t’i buzëqesh fytyrës sate të fshehur deri në fund të fundit të jetës sime”.

Më 16 tetor të vitit 1961, nëna i shkruan atit Neuner, duke i bërë të ditur për gjendjen e rënde shpirtërore të saj, po edhe për kënaqësinë që e dashuron Zotin nëpërmjet motrave që i udhëheq:

“Kur i udhëheq motrat e mia që t’i afrohen sa me shumë Jezusit, kur i mësoj ato ta duan Atë me dashurinë e tyre të thellë, të devotshme e personale, dëshiroj aq shumë të jem e aftë ta bëj të njejtën gjë ( si ato).  I shoh motrat duke dashur Zotin pikërisht para syve të mi, duke iu afruar aq shumë Atij, dukë u bërë ditë për ditë aq të ngjashme me Të, e unë, o Atë, jam krejtësisht vetëm, e zbrazët, e përjashtuar, pikërisht e padëshiruar.  Megjithatë, me gjithë sinqeritetin e zemrës sime, jam e lumtur që i shoh duke dashur, i shoh motrat të bëhen si Ai.  Jam e lumtur ta dua Atë nëpërmjet tyre  (…) Besnikërisht i jam përmbajtur përcaktimit tim në ushtrimet shpirtërore. Sa më e madhe të jetë vuajtja, sa më e dendur të jetë errësira, aq më ëmbël do t’i buzëqesh Zotit”.

Në një letër tjetër (më 15 janar 1963), Nëna përsëri i shkruan atit Neuner:

“Zoti është duke e bërë lojën e tij, unë i jap atë që ai do. Duket se Ai nuk do që unë të kem ngushëllimin  njerëzor, që del nga ajo që i flas. Jam e lumtur për çdo gjë që e bën Atë më të lumtur. Pranoj çdo gjë që ai më thotë”.

Pak ditë më vonë (më 23 tetor 1961) Nëna i bën të ditur atit Neuner se kishte filluar të mësohej me errësirën dhe me vuajtje për arsye se ato ishin dhunti i vetë Hyjit, prandaj nuk ishte e vetmuar:

“Jo, atë, nuk jam vetëm: e kam errësirën e Tij, e kam dhembjen e Tij, e kam këtë dëshirë tmerrësisht të zjarrtë për Të, ta dua, ndërsa unë për Të nuk jam e dashur. E di se me Krishtin jam njësuar pandanshëm, për arsye se, sipas vullnetit tim, mendja ime është e pikëzuar (fiksuar) vetëm për Të e në Të”.
Torrkerry



6).NGA SHENJAT E PARA TË ERRËSIRËS SHPIRTËRORE DERI TEK TUNDIMET E MËDHA (vazhdim).


Nga përvoja e Nënës Tereze mund të kuptojmë në një mënyrë të re, çfarë është shenjtëria. Për këtë këto fjalë që lexojmë këtu, janë shumë të rëndësishme për ata që e marrin seriozisht ekzistimin e tyre.




Dy vjet më vonë (para 8 janarit të 1965-shit) Nëna i shkruan përsëri atit Neuner, duke i përmenduur përsëri errësirën, vuajtjen, vetminë e jashtëzakonshme dhe dhimbjen që përjetonte për shkak se e ndiente mungesën e Zotit.
Kjo gjendje paraqite një ferr të vërtetë për të.
Megjithatë, kishte një ngushëllim të madh: gjitha ajo ishte vepër e Krishtit dhe ajo e pranonte si të tillë:

“Për sa më përket mua, çka mund t’ju them?
S’kam asgjë, meqenëse nuk e kam Atë, që zemra ime dhe shpirti im digjen ta kenë.
Vetmia është shumë e madhe. Qoftë brenda, qoftë jashtë, nuk e gjej asnjërin që t’i drejtohem.
Më ka hequr Zoti jo vetëm ndihmën shpirtërore, por edhe atë njerëzore.
Nuk mund të flas me askënd, e nëse flas, asgjë nuk hyn në shpirtin tim.
Dëshiroja shumë të flisja me ju në Bombay, megjithëse as që jam përpjekur që të takohemi.
Në qoftë se ekziston ferri, duhet të jetë ky.
Sa e dhimbshme është të jetosh pa Zot. Pa lutje, pa besim, pa dashuri. E vetmja gjë që ende mbetet është bindja që vepra është e Tij, që motrat dhe vëllezërit janë të Tij”.

Në një takim në Romë (më 15 tetor 1976) Nëna ia beson atit Le Joly atë që i ndodhte në shpirt:

“Janë disa çaste kur ndihem si guaskë e zbrazët, e zhveshur (e privuar) nga çdo përbërës brenda meje”.

Më 17 shkurt 1978 Nëna i shkruan atit Van der Peet se edhe më errësirë dhe vuajtje ishte e Krishtit, madje ishte e gatshme të pranojë që Krishti ta bëjë copa-copa dhe përsëri, edhe si e tillë, do të jetë e tij:

“Jam duke u kthyer në Kalkutë për ushtrime shpirtërore prej tetë ditesh, që fillojnë më 19 në mbrëmje, kështu do të kem mundësi që disa ditë t’i kaloj vetëm më Krishtin, pra ta ndaj gëzimin më të.
Jam në dispozicionin e tij.
Mund të bëjë me mua atë që dëshiron, pa më pyetur fare. Dëshiroj të jem vetëm vogëlushja e tij, nëse ai dëshiron, ndryshe do të jem e lumtur që unë të jem asgjë e Ai të jetrë gjithçka”.

Ndërsa më 22 shtator 1979:

“Për sa i përket heshtjes dhe zbrazëtirës, ato janë aq të Mëdha sa unë shikoj dhe nuk shoh, dëgjoj e nuk ndiej.
Gjithçka lëviz, por nuk flet. Jam e pafuqishme ose rrezikshme.
Dëshiroj të lutesh për mua derisa që t’i ketë duart e lira, e nëse Ai vendos të më bëjë copë e grimcë, çdo pjesë, edhe pse e vogël, do të jem vetëm e Tij”
Në një letër të vitit 1985, dërguar jezuitit Albert Huart-it, Nëna shkruan një gjë të qenësishme: çdo gjë që bën për të tjerët i shkakton kënaqësi dhe përshkohet nga drita e Hyjit, ndërsa në brendinë e shpirtit të saj vazhdon errësira:

“Atë, e marr me mend se kur e hap gojën t’u flas motrave dhe njerëzve për Zotin dhe për veprën e tij, kjo u sjell atyre dritë, hare e guxim. Mirëpo, unë nuk ndjej asgjë. Brenda është krejtësisht errët dhe ndjej se jam e shkëputur krejtësisht nga Zoti”.

Në mendimet e përmendura të Nënës Tereze, qartësohen dy gjëra të qenësishme:
a)	Prania e vijueshme e errësirës dhe e vuajtjes, që shkojnë e marrim përmasë gjithnjë e më të ndjeshme, dhe
b)	Besimi edhe më i fortë në dashurinë e Hyjit e në dritën hyjnore, që nënkupton dashurinë për njeriun dhe flijimin për të.


Torrkerry


NGA KOMUNITETI KATOLIK

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ademmerovci

7)	ERRËSIRA, DHURATË E HYJIT DHE PËRLIGJE E PËRMASËS HYJNORE.


Errësira dhe vuajtja shpirtërore e Nënës Tereze janë dukuri thellësisht të lidhura me besimin ndaj Hyjit  dha ndaj njeriut.
Në historinë dymijëvjeçare të krishterimit janë shënuar shembuj të shumtë që e përligjin këtë gjë, po jo dhe për një kohë kaq të gjatë e për një vijimësi dhe intensitet të tillë.

Çeshtja kryesore, që ia shkaktoi errësirën dhe vuajtjen shpirtërore Nënës Tereze, lidhet me dyshimin se Hyji e kishte harruar për arsye që nuk e ndiente ngrohtësinë dhe dashurinë e Tij si më parë.
Ky dyshim mbështetet në përshtipjen se ndoshta nuk bënte mjaftueshëm për Hyjin, se, ndoshta, nuk vepronte sipas dashurisë dhe dritës së Tij, ashtu si donte Ai.

Meqenëse Nëna Tereze, qysh në moshën e re, kishte vendosur t’i dhurojë Hyjit krijues gjithçka të qenies dhe të dashurisë së saj, prite që Ai t’i afrohej gjithnjë e më shumë dhe, në çdo veprim, ta ndiente vijimisht ngrohtësinë dhe praninë e Tij.
Në vend që ta përjetonte këtë, siç e përjetonte më parë, Nëna ndihet e vetmuar, e braktisur dhe dyshimi ia brente zemrën dhe mendjen.

Sipas Shën Gjonit të Kryqit në Besëlidhjen e Vjetër janë një varg shembujsh të errësirës dhe të vuajtjes shpirtërore, si mund të dëshmohet me Jereminë, Jobin, Davidin etj.
Pa qëllim që të zgjatem rreth kësaj dukurie, po sjell vetëm një shembul nga Psalmi 13 (12), ku pandërmjetësisht bëhet fjalë për errësirën dhe vuajtjen.
Deri kur, o Zot, ti do të më harrosh?
Deri kur fytyrën nga unë do ta fshehësh?
Deri kur dhembjen në shpirt do ta mbaj:
Me zemër të kthyer do të jem ditë e natë?

Duke folur për “natën e ërrët të zjarrit të dashurisë” Shën Gjoni e Kryqit thekson se errësira është proces i pastrimit dhe i njëtësimit me Hyjin:

Shpirti që përjeton këtë gjendje të pastrimit është i vetëdijshëm se e do Zotin. Është i gatshëm të japë jetën edhe njëmijë herë për të: megjithatë, jo vetëm nuk gjen në këtë një ngushëllim (prehje), po ngarkohet me një peshë edhe më të madhe. Ai personi e do shumë Zotin pa u marrë me asgjë tjetër pos me të, po ndjen aq shumë mjerim sa nuk mund të besojë se Zoti e do për arsye se s’ka motiv as nuk do të ketë që ta bëjë (ta dojë)…”.

Kjo gjendje, që në qenësi shërben për “njësimin hyjnor”, ndodh për arsye se shpirti pastrohet duke u “përshkuar nga drita hyjnore”, që “nuk i ndodh asnjërtit në mënyrë të njëjtë”.
Pra errësira, sipas Shën Gjonit të Kryqit, ndodh për ta ndiçuar dhe për ta ushqyer shpirtin me dritën hyjnore:

“…Kjo natë, nëse prodhon errësirë në shpirt, kjo ngjet vetëm për të ndiçuar atë (shpirtin): nëse e përulëson dhe e privon nga çdo e mirë, e bën vetëm për ta ngritur; nëse e zhvesh nga çdo pasuri dhe marrëdhënie njerëzore, e bën vetëm për ta përgatitur hyjnisht që t’i përjetojë dhe t’i shijojë gjërat mbinatyrore dhe natyrore në lirinë e përsosur të shpirtit”.

Torrkerry





7)	ERRËSIRA, DHURATË E HYJIT DHE PËRLIGJE E PËRMASËS HYJNORE   (vazhdim).

Mendoj se gjendja e tillë e shpirtit ngjet, para së gjithash për shkak të ballafaqimit të dy botëve: asaj konkrete dhe asaj hyjnore.
Në të vërtetë, në “natën e errët” (sipas shën Gjonit të Kryqit) shpirti lirohet nga ndjenjësimi i zakonshëm dhe normal dhe “mbushet” me cilësi që deri në atë çast kanë qenë të panjohura, të huaja për të.
Duke u gjetur në gjendje të tillë të këmbimit, ndërrimit – dhunti e hirit të Hyjit – shpirti i vihet në dyshim të madh për shkak të frikës se e ka humbur Hyjin, ngrohtësinë dhe dashurinë e tij.
Nëna Tereze më 1962 pyete: “Pse Ai (Krishti) m’i jep të gjitha, pas vetvetes?”.

Gjendja e këtillë shpirtërore, natyrisht u ndodh njerëzve që i përkushtohen më gjithë shpirt dashurisë së Hyjit, që lutjen e kanë pjesë të qenësishme të jetës e të veprimit dhe që synojnë që dashurinë hyjnore ta bartin e ta mbjellin në shpirtrat e njerëzve.
Në të vërtetë, personat që lidhen ngushtë më Hyjin dhe me dashurinë e tij e përjetojnë këtë ndërrim shpirtëror dhe pikërisht ky ndërrim ua shkakton dyshimin, që kur të analizohet në thellësi, del si i zakonshëm.

Dukurinë e errësirës dhe e vuajtjes shpirtërore e përjetoj dhe shën Augustini. Edhe pse  ishte bindur se “e vetmja gjë, për të cilën unë nuk dyshoj në vetëdijen time, Jezu Krisht, është që të dua Ty. Fjala jote më ka prekur në shpirt dhe unë të kam dashur. Por edhe qielli dhe toka, si edhe gjithçka që ato përmbajnë, më thonë të të dua, dhe nuk pushojnë së thëni çdo njeriu një gjë të tillë, që të mos ketë shfajësim për asnjë njeri” theksonte se përkundër shtypjes që i bëntë errësira dhe vuajtja, e kishte ruajtur të gjallë dashurinë për Hyjin dhe dritën e tij:

“O e vërtetë, dritë e shpirtit tim, ti mos lejo që të më flasë errësira ime! Si uji kam kulluar deri këtu poshtë dhe errësira më mbulon. Por edhe nga këtu unë të kam dashur. Unë bridhja sa andej – këndej dhe u kujtova për ty. 
Dëgjova zërin tënd prapa kurrizit tim që më thërriste nga pas: mezi e dëgjova në zhurmën e madhe të diskutimeve pafund. Ja ku më ke tani, duke u kthyer i përvëluar, e i etur drejt burimit tënd.
Askush të mos më zërë rrugën, unë dua të pi e të jetoj.
Nuk dua të jem më unë jeta ime: kam jetuar keq me jetën time dhe për veten time kam qenë i vdekur; te ti rijetoj!”.

Gjakimi kryesor i Shën Augustinit, siç përligjet dhe me çdo veprim të Nënës Tereze, ishte bashkimi me Hyjin; sa më shumë që Hyji do të këtë vend brenda tij, jeta e tij do të jetë më e pasur dhe më e vërtetë, jeta e vet Zotit në të:

“Kur të mund të bashkohem me ty në të gjithë qenien time, asgjë nuk do të jetë për mua vuajtje dhe mundim, gjitha jeta ime do të jetë e gjallë dhe e mbushur plot me Ty. Ndërsa tani që ende nuk jam i mbushur plot me Ty, jam pëshë ndaj vetes sime, sepse atë që mbushet me Ty, ti e ngre lart dhe e lehtëson”.

Dhe Shën Augustini gjithmonë në “Rrëfimet” shkruan edhe:

“Përveç kësaj, tani që vajtimi im dëshmon bezdinë që ndiej për veten time, je ti drita dhe kufiri i dëshirës, i kënaqësisë, i dashurisë, derisa të më bësh të skuqem me veten time, të iki nga vetvetja për të të përqafuar Ty, për të mos e dashur kenaqësinë as për mua, as për Ty, veç atë që unë kam nga Ti. Unë jam i gjithi përpara teje, Jjezu Krisht, sido që të jem”.
Pra vetëm Hyji me hirin e tij mund t’i ndezë dritën dhe mund t’ia zvogëlojë errësirën dhe vuajtjen shpirtërore, askush tjetër:

“Shiko, Jezu Krisht, se nuk gënjej përpara teje: shpirti im është si fjala ime. Do ta ndezësh ti bishtukun tim, Perëndia ime, Jezu Krisht, dhe do të bësh pak dritë në errësirën time”.

Dhe në një vend tjetër ai shkruan: “Ti je mjeku, ndërsa unë i sëmuri; ti ke mëshirën, unë mjerimin. A nuk është jeta njerëzore mbi këtë tokë një provë?”.

Torrkerry.


8)	7) ERRËSIRA, DHURATË E HYJIT DHE PËRLIGJE E PËRMASËS HYJNORE   (vazhdim).

Kjo përligjet dhe nga Tereza e Krishtit Fëmijë, e dashuruar në Zotin, e cila në ditarin e saj (lexo: në letrën shkruar eprores së saj) shkruan midis të tjerash: 

“Nënë e dashur, mbase ke fituar përshtypjen se po e teproj me dëshminë time. Në të vërtetë, të gjykosh për ndjenjat e mia në bazë të poezive të shkurtra që i përftova gjatë këtij vit, do t’iu duhet një shpirt plot e përplot ngushëllim, për të cilin veli i besimit është, të thuash, i shqyer…, mirëpo, nuk është më për mua një vel, po një mur që mberrin deri në qiell dhe e pengon pamjen e kupës së qiellit me yje…
Kur e vë në peshojë lumturinë e qiellit, pronë e përhershme e Zotit, nuk provoj asnjë kënaqësi, për arsye se thjeshtë llogaris atë që duhet ta besoj.
Është e vërtetë, herë mbas herë një rreze e vogël e diellit e ndriçon errësirën time, atëherë, për një cast, pushon prova, po në vijim, kujtimi për atë rreze, në vend që të më shkaktojë gëzim, e bën errësirën time edhe më të madhe”

Torrkerry 




7) ERRËSIRA, DHURATË E HYJIT DHE PËRLIGJE E PËRMASËS HYJNORE   (vazhdim).

Edhe ati Pio, që u shpall më vonë shenjt, e përjetoi dukurinë e errësirës dhe e vuajtjes shpirtërore, që u shpreh përmes pesë plagëve, në duart, në dy këmbët dhe në gjoks.
Në tekstin e lutjeve dhe të letrave të lëna në dorëshkrim, që u botua mbas ndërrimit të jetës së tij, theksohet  errësira shpirtërore dhe dyshimi se mos Hyji e kishte braktisur dhe, si rrjedhojë  e kësaj, vuante përtej masës.
Përkimet e mendimeve të tij të thëna në tekstet e lutjeve dhe të letrave të lëna në dorëshkrim, me mendimet e Nënës Tereze të shfaqura në letrat që u botuan në vëllimin e përmendur të atit Brian, janë të shumta e të mëdha, ndonjëherë thuajse të njëjta. Ati Pio shkruan:

“Zoti im, kam humbur
dhe të kam humbur!
A thua do të të rigjej?
Ndoshta të kam humbur
për gjithmonë?
Më ke dënuar
të jetoj për amshim larg fytyrës sate?”.

Dhe akoma:

“Ndjehem se po vdes, Zoti im,
e ju e shihni sesi shuhet kjo krijesë e dobët
që e tëra shkrihet për ju,
ndërsa ju rrini indifferent
të ju thërras tiran, i ashpër?
Ahme! Ç’jam duke thënë!...
Më fal, o Zot, dashuria ime! 
Jam jashtë vetvetes
dhe nuk di se çfarë them.
Ju më keni bërë,
të padurim,
ju më keni pushtuar, 
ju m’i keni djegur të gjitha të brendshmet,
ju më keni futur në brendësinë time
një lumë të zjarrtë”

Edhe në letrat dërguar drejtuesve shpirtërorë ati Pio vë në dukje vuajtjen shpirtërore (dhe fizike nga plagët). Kështu në letrën e 5 shtatorit të vitit 1918, nisur atit Benedetto, thotë:

“Ndihem i mbushur nga një oqean i zjarrtë”, ndërsa një muaj e gjysmë më vonë i bën të ditur për gjendjen tepër të rëndë shpirtërore dhe për mënyrën sesi kishte ndodhur me pesë plagët që i ishin shfaqur pa pritur e pakujtuar: “ Çka t’ju them rreth asaj që më pyetni si ka ndodhur kryqëzimi im?  Zoti im, çfarë rrëmuje dhe çfarë përulje (poshtrimi) provoj për atë që Ti ke treguar në këtë krijesë tënde meskine”.
   Po përmend të dhëna se edhe Biri i njeriut, Jezu Krishti, aq sa shenjëzon shpëtimtarin për njeriun, aq edhe vuajtësin ( Mk 10,45).  Pra, Krishti është Zoti që  vuan (Is 53), Zoti i vuajtjes, flijuesi i vërtetë.  Krishti, bir i njeriut, lindi e jetoi në vuajtje, si njerëzit e tjerë, pikërisht ashtu siç theksonte Goethe (mbështetur tek Plotini) : “Syri s’do të duhet të shihte nëse s’do kishte në vete natyrën e diellit”, “ose siç vë në dukje papa Benedikti XVI: “ Çdo proces i njohjes në një farë mënyre përmban përherë një proces të asimilimit, një lloj njëjtësimi ( unifikimi) midis atij që e njeh ( një diçka) dhe asaj që njihet, gjë që ndryshon sipas nivelit ontologjik të subjektit që njeh dhe të objektit që njihet”.
    Në vijim, vetëm dhe dy raste, që lidhen me Krishtin, Zot i gjallë mes njerëzve.
    I pari ka të bëj me dhembjen shpirtërore të Krishtit, kur mbërrin me nxënësit e vet në kopshtin e Gjetsemanit.  Ndërsa u thotë atyre të luten:

   “Mori me vete Pjetrin dhe dy bijtë e Zebedeut.  Atëherë filloi të trishtohej e të ngushëllohej.   E u tha:
   ‘Shpirtin ma kaploj një trishtim që çon në vdekje.  Qëndroni këtu dhe rrini zgjuar me mua!’

  Pastaj u largua pakëz, ra me fytyrë për dhe e lutej :’Ati im, nëse është e mundur, largoje prej meje këtë kelk mundimesh! Megjithatë, le të bëhet, jo si dua unë, por si do ti’.
  Dhe u kthye tek nxënësit, i gjeti fjetur dhe i tha Pjetrit:
  ‘Si kështu s’mund të rrini zgjuar me mua as për një orë të vetme?  Rrini zgjuar e lutuni të mos bini në tundim!  Shpirti, vërtet, është i gatshëm, por trupi është i ligshtë.’

      Prapë shkoi të dytën herë e u lut:
   ‘Ati im! Nëse s’mund të kalojë ky kelk mundimesh pa u pirë prej teje, u bëftë vullnesa jote!’ (Mt 26, 37-42).

Rasti i dytë lidhet me fjalët e Jezu Krishtit në kryq, kur i drejtohet Atit krijues:
“ Eli,  Eli! Lema sabakthani? Hyji im, Hyji im! Pse hoqe dorë prej meje” (Mt 27,  28).

  Nëna Tereze ishte e vetëdishme për errësirën dhe për vuajtjen shpirtërore që e përcollen duke filluar nga viti 1937 ( në mos edhe më herët), mirëpo, po ashtu ishte e vetëdishme për besimin e thellë e të palëkundur për Hyjin, për dashurinë e Tij dhe për përmasën hyjnore që Hyji ia kishte dhuruar.  Ajo e ndiente këtë cilësi në shpirtin e saj dhe në dashurinë që kishte për njerëzit, sidomos për të varfërit e më të varfërve ; e vërente në çdo veprim që bënte, në të gjitha mbrritjet, që për të, pa përjashtim, ishin të gjitha vepër e dashurisë së Hyjit, përmbushur prej saj dhe motrave të saj.  Pra siç thekson me të drejtë ati Brain : “Vetëdija për provaninë hyjnore mjaft e qartë në veprim dhe në jetën shpirtërore të Nënës Tereze ishte një mbështetje e madhe në çastet më të vështira të saj”.

   Torrkerry


7) ERRËSIRA, DHURATË E HYJIT DHE PËRLIGJE E PËRMASËS HYJNORE   (vazhdim).



Mbas dhënien së besës Hyjit se do të jetë për gjithë jetën e Tij, pa kushte dhe pa kërkuar asnjë shpërblim për veten e saj, “ t’i dhurojë Hyjit gjithça që Ai do t’i kërkonte”,
nëna u njësua me dashurinë dhe me dritën e Hyjit dhe ajo dritë i priu në jetë e në çdo veprim.
Kjo miqësi,”e bazuar në besimin dhe në dashurinë e madhe për Krishtin” dëshmohet kur ajo ia rrëfen mëkatet Birit të Hyjit dhe Ai ia fshin ato, siç del në një letër të saj, nisur atit Van der Peet, pas ushtrimeve shpirtërore pesëditore dhe pas rrëfimit:

“…ia kam thënë të gjitha mëkatet e mia, e Krishti m’i ka marrë të gjitha mëkatet.
Mbas rrëfimit e kam ndjerë zemrën time duke kënduar. Falëminderit Jezus, që m’i
more mëkatet e mia. Thjesht, Ai i fshiri ato”.

Torrkerry



7) ERRËSIRA, DHURATË E HYJIT DHE PËRLIGJE E PËRMASËS HYJNORE   (vazhdim).

Me një fjalë, Nëna e kishte kuptuar në qenësi jetën e njeriut brenda jetës së Hyjit, prandaj thoshtë:

“Jeta është vetë jeta e Krishtit në ne”,

Prandaj zbatoi në jetën e vet dhe me jetën e vet porosinë e Shën Palit se nuk është ajo që jetonte, po Krishti jetonte në të (Gal 2,20), dhe porosinë e Ungjillit: “Kush don të jetë i pari midis jush, do të jetë shërbëtori i të gjithëve” (Mk 10,44), përcaktim që vetë Krishti e përligji deri në kryqësim, i cilësuar si shtegtim i dashurisë dhe i shërbimit dhe që përmbys çdo logjikë njerëzore.
Nëna ishte e vetëdijshme se “Për të mberritur të bëhemi të shenjta, duhet të vuajmë shumë.Vuajtja e krijon dashurinë dhe jetën në shpirtra. Të rrimë, me Marinë, pranë Krishtit të kryqëzuar me kashtej (kelqet, kelk) tanë të bërë nga katër kushtet e me plot verë të flijimit të vetes sonë”.

Vuajtjen dhe errësirën shpirtërore Nëna Tereze i përballoi me dashurinë hyjnore dhe me gëzim, për arsye se siç i shkruante kryeipeshkvit të Kalkutës, Perier: 

“Dua të jem apostole e haresë”.

Nëna deshi dhe diti të flijohej për të tjerët, duke mos kursyer asgjë, që i solli gëzim dhe ja shtoi dashurinë për Hyjin.
Ajo e kishte të qartë faktin se “besimi i plotë dëshmohet kur i jepemi plotësisht Zotit, për arsye se Zoti na është dhënë neve. 
Nëse Zoti, që s’ka asnjë borxh me ne, është i gatshëm të na japë edhe veten e tij, si mund t’i përgjigjemi dashurisë së tij duke u kufizuar t’ia japim vetëm një pjesë tonën?
Duke e mohuar vetveten, unë e nxis Zotin të jetojë për mua…
Sa lehtë është ta pushtosh Zotin!
Ne i jepemi atij e Zoti bëhet i yni dhe nuk kemi asgjë tjetër pos Zotit. Çmimi me të cilin Zoti e kompenson besimin tonë në të është ai vetë”

Dhe

“Lutuni ( i shkruan atit Van Exemit) që unë të kem dritë të shoh dhe të kem forcën të lirohem nga çdo gjurmë e un-it tim në çdo veprim. Duhet të zhdukem krejtësisht nëse dua që Zoti t’i ketë të gjitha”.

S’ka dyshim se errësira e nënës Tereze është rrjedhojë e veprimit të Hyjit në shpirtin e saj dhe e shndërrimit të saj, siç thoshin motrat, në “urë midis njerëzve dhe Zotit, t’u sjellë atyre mëshirën e Zotit dhe t’i drejtojë tek Zoti”
Nëna i përjetoi dhe i kuptoi vuajtjen dhe errësirën, siç thuhet në psalmin 139: 
“As errësira për ty e errët nuk do të jetë”.
Ajo ishte e bindur në faktin se: “Nëse një herë e kemi Zotin brenda nesh (i thotë gazëtarit Desmond Doig, redactor i ‘Calcutta Stateman’ – v.ime), do ta kemi për gjithë jetën…Mirëpo, jam e bindur se është Ai, nuk jam unë. 
Është puna e tij, jo e imja.
Pa të nuk mund të bëj asgjë. Edhe Zoti nuk mund të bëj asgjë për atë që është plot me vetveten. Është e nevojshme të mos kesh brenda assgjë, për të lërë mundësinë që ai të bëjë atë që dëshiron. Edhe gjeja më e bukur që i përket Zotit, dije: është i gjithëpushtetshëm, megjithatë nuk e detyron askënd me forcën”.

Ky qëndrim i saj përligjet edhe nga një letër dërguar atit Neuner, ku dalin në dritë dy gjëra të qenësishme: Nëna Tereze është e vetëdijshme se errësira shpirtërore është vepër e Zotit dhe se ajo  është e lumtur që s’ka asgjë; se është një hiç dhe Hyji është gjithçka:

“…I kemi marrë trembëdhjetë postulante të reja janarin e kaluar dhe tashmë të gjitha ë mbushura me gëzim që të vuajnë për të varfërit e Zotit. Do ta kemi një grup të mirë në muajin maj që do t’i pëlqejë Zotit. E unë vetëm vështroj dhe mrekullohem. Asgjë nuk më hyn brenda. Gjatë këtyre ditëve kam kuptuar një gjë. Fakti se Zoti dëshiron që unë të jem pa gëzime thesareve të jetës shpirtërore, jam duke dhënë gjithçka nga zemra dhe shpirti për t’u ndihmuar motrave të mia që të jenë  në latësinë e detyrës.
I shoh të rriten në shenjtëri prej ditës në ditë, të rriten në dashurinë e Zotit, e kjo më bën të lumtur. Për sa më përket mua, unë kam vetëm gëzimin që s’kam asgjë, as dhe realitetin i pranisë së Hyjit. Asnjë lutje, asnjë dashuri, asnjë besim.Asnjë tjetër pos dhembjes së vijueshme të dëshirës së zjarrtë për Hyjin”

Torrkerry


7)	ERRËSIRA, DHURATË E HYJIT DHE PËRLIGJE E PËRMASËS HYJNORE   (vazhdim).


Nëna ishte njeri – vdekatare, prandaj si besimtare me përshpirtshmëri të jashtëzakonshme, kiste nevojë ta ndiente gjithnjë ngrohtësinë dhe praninë e Hyjit, dashurinë, dritën, ndihmën dhe përkrahjen e tij. Shën Pali thotë: “Vetë nuk mundem asgjë, mirëpo mundem gjithçka me atë që më përkrah”.
Me përmasën hyjnore të dhuruar nga Hyji, Nëna nuk e ndiente grohtësinë dhe përkrajen në shpirtin e saj si më parë për arsye se atë e kishte brenda qenjes së vet: edhe ajo vetë ishtë bërë dritë e Hyjit, vepronte e drejtuar dhe e mbështetur nga ajo dritë.
Pra duke i dhënë Hyji cilësitë hyjnore një krijese të vet, një njeriu, siç ndodhi me Nënën Tereze, ai person nuk mund t’i kishte njëjtë të gjitha ndijimet  e të ndjehej shpirtërisht  si më parë.
Mendoj se këtu qëndron një nga çështjet kryesore që shkaktoi dyshimin, lëkundjen, frikën te Nëna se Hyji e kishte braktisur.
Në Ungjillin e Gjonit thuhet: “çka lind prej mishit, mish është; çka lind prej shpirtit, shpirt është” (3,6).
Nëna Tereze jetoi dhe veproi me këto dy cilësi.

Errësira – vuajtja shpirtërore e Nënës, pra, nuk ishte dëshmi e shuarjes ose e mosbesimit të saj në Hyjin, përkundrazi ishte dëshmi e dashurisë, e besimit dhe e njësimit më të madh me të.
Kjo dëshmohet nga fjalët e saj : “Vetëm në dëgjimin e Hyjit, që na flet nga thellësia jonë dhe në lutjen, i gjejmë vullnetin dhe vendosjen (përcaktimin) që të dalim nga tundimet e mëdyshjeve tona”,

 Dhe

“Heshtja na jep një vision të ri të gjërave. Kemi nevojë për këtë heshtje për të mbërritur te shpirtrat. E qenësishme nuk është ajo që ne themi, por ajo që na thotë Zoti e që Ai u thotë të tjerëve nëpërmjet nesh. Krishti na pret gjithmonë në heshtjen. Na dëgjon  në heshtje: në heshtje u flet shpirtrave tanë. Në heshtje mund të dëgjohet zëri i tij. Heshtja e brendshme është shumë e vështirë, por duhet t’i shtojmë përpjekjet që të lutemi. Në këtë heshtje zbulojmë një energji të re dhe një bashkim të ri. Bashkimin e mendimeve tona me të Tijat, bashkimin e lutjeve tona me të Tijat, bashkimin e veprimeve tona me të Tijat, të jetës sonë me të Tijën”

Torrkerry


7)	ERRËSIRA, DHURATË E HYJIT DHE PËRLIGJE E PËRMASËS HYJNORE   (vazhdim).

Duket e pabesueshme, po pikërisht dyshimi dhe frika se mos e ka braktisur Hyji, e bën besimin e Nënës Tereze më thelbësore e më të patundur.
Fjalët e Nënës që lutja i dukej e ftohtë, se Zoti nuk e donte më, lidhet me faktin se, siç u tha më lart, në qenien e saj bashkëjetonin dhe ndërplotësosheshin cilësi të dy botëve: asaj konkrete (tokësore) dhe asaj hyjnore:

“Nëna Tereze e dinte se errësira e saj ishte çmimi që duhej ta paguante për të ndezur “zjarrin e dashurisë” dhe “Me jetën e saj të flijuar në shërbim të të varfërve, Nëna Tereze përqafoi të njëjtin fat të Krishtit”. (Atë Brian).

Një mendim të ngjashëm e shprehu dhe Ati Raniero Cantalamessa, i cili theksoi se me natën e errët të shpirtit, Nëna Tereze “bashkëjetonte çuditërisht me një paqe dhe me një lumturi, që siç e thoshte ajo vetë, nuk do ta këmbente me asgjë tjetër në botë, që asnjëri nga mistikët e tjerë nuk do ta bënte”.
Duhet theksuar se Hyji nuk i jep një krijese përmasën hyjnore për lumturinë vetjake (të vetë krijesës, të shenjtit), por për të tjerët, për të mbartur dashurinë hyjnore tek të tjerët dhe për t’i bartur të tjerët tek Ai.
Këtu qëndron një nga qenësitë kryesore të besimit, të veprimit, të errësirës dhe të vuajtjes shpirtërore të Nënës Tereze: vegla e Hyjit  (në këtë rast Nëna Tereze si vegël e Krishtit) shndërrohet në hir të Hyjit dhe nuk e ndien kënaqësinë vetjake të njeriut të zakonshëm, por jeton dhe vuan për të tjerët, për t’u ofruar të tjerërve kënaqësi. Shenjtërit s’kanë kënaqësi vetjake për arsye se kënaqësia e të tjerëve bëhet dhe është kënaqësia e tyre.
Pra, Hyji nuk i ndrit njerëzit me dritë për shkak të atyre vetë, por për ta kumtuar e për ta përhapur dashurinë hyjnore midis njerëzve, pa marrë parasysh racën, fisin, ngyrën, që t’i bëjë ata me veti të hyjnueshme.

Krijesat njerëzore me cilësi të tilla, përkatësisht shenjtërit, u japin shembullin njerëzve për t’u dashur mes tyre me dashurinë e Hyjit:

“Pikërisht kjo dashuri (ndaj Hyjit) të hap rrugën e qetësisë e të kënaqësisë së njëmendtë. Ajo të mëson se e mira është e lidhur ngushtë me dashurinë dhe më së shumti mësohet nga dashuria, nga dhimbja dhe nga vuajtjet. 
Ta duash dikë, domethënë të flijosh diçka për të. Ta duash Hyjin, domethënë të flijohesh për dashurinë e tij. Flijimi i këtillë të shkakton kënaqësinë, të jep fuqi të veprosh e të gjallosh përherë me përvujtëri e me nder (A. Berisha: Nëna e dritës, Prishtinë 2004).

Torrkerry



7) ERRËSIRA, DHURATË E HYJIT DHE PËRLIGJE E PËRMASËS HYJNORE   (vazhdim).


Shenjtërim a nuk domethënë dhe harrimi i vetvetes, braktisja e vetvetes pr t,u ofruar tjerëve dashurinë vetjake dhe dashurinë e Hyjit: për t’u flijuar në veprimin konkret në mënyrë që të tjerët ta ndjejnë e ta përjetojnë dashurinë dhe grohtësinë hyjnore, në mënyrë që do t’u mundësohet njerëzve ta përjetojnë jetën në qenësinë e saj dhe t’i përballojnë vështirësitë sa më lehtë, të sigurojnë jetën e qetë e të përjetshme të shpirtit, siç veproi Nëna Tereze nga viti 1929? Pra, shenjtërit kanë si dëtyrë kryesore të bëjnë dashurinë dashuri; t’u ofrojnë njerëzve dritën hyjnore dhe t’u hapin shtigjet e mirësisë e të përvujtërisë në jetën koinkrete, jo të jetojnë për kënaqësinë e tyre (vetjake).

Pikërisht errësira dhe vuajtja shpirtërore e nxiten dhe e frymëzuan Nënën Tereze të flijohet për të tjerët, të bëhet burim dritë e frymëzimi për ta. 
Në letrën dërguar Van Exemit, ajo shkroi:

“Dua të jem një e shenjtë sipas zemrës së tij të mëshirshme e të përvuajtur; për këtë arsye do të përpiqem të bëj atë që është më e mira brenda këtyre dy virtyteve të Jezusit”,

ndërsa atit Picachy:

“Dua të bëhem një e shenjtë sipas zemrës së Jezusit: e mëshirshme dhe e përvuajtur. Kjo është e vetmja gjë që, njëmend, në këtë çast është e rëndësishme për mua”.

Nëna Tereze thoshte se gëzimi i saj ta dashuronte Krishtin rridhte nga gëzimi të merrte pjesë në vuajtjet e tij.
Kjo pjesëmarrje në vuajtjet përmbushej duke marrë pjesë në vuajtjet e njerëzve, sidomos në vuajtjet e të varfërve nga më të varfërit, tek të cilët e shihte Krishtin e kryqëzuar:

“Ju lutem – i shkruan Nëna Tereze kryeipeshkvit të Kalkutës, Perier, - kërkoni nga Maria të ma japë zemrën e Saj, në mënyrë që unë të mundem më me lehtësi ta përmbush dëshirën e Tij (të Krishtit) në mua. Dua t’i buzëqesh edhe Jezusit dhe kështu t’ia fsheh edhe Atij, nëse do të ishte e mundur, dhembjen dhe errësirën e shpirtit tim”.

Nëna do të pranonte të përjetonte e të vuante gjithçka të mundshme, vetëm e vetëm që t’i sillte kënaqësi Krishtit në zemër:

“Këmbëngulte në faktin – shkruan ati Brian – që e paguan barra qiranë, të ‘duroj çdo vuajtje të mundshme qoftë edhe vetëm për një shpirt’ dhe ‘të ofroj gjithçka vetëm për atë shpirt, pse ai shpirt do të sillte gëzim të madh në zemrën e Jezusit’”.

Torrkerry





7) ERRËSIRA, DHURATË E HYJIT DHE PËRLIGJE E PËRMASËS HYJNORE   (vazhdim).

Meqenëse i vuante vuajtjet e Krishtit në shpirtin e saj dhe këto vuajtje i “shëronte” me veprimin dhe me flijimin për të varfërit, për të braktisurit, për të gërbulurit, Nëna Tereze mësohet me errësirën dhe vuajtjen shpirtërore dhe fillon t’i dojë (me i dashtë), me çka përligjiet një shkallë e lartë e vetëdijes dhe e flijimit të saj përballë Hyjit dhe njeriut, përballë botës konkrete dhe botës hyjnore.

Është rasti i rallë në historinë e krishterimit që një vdekatar (e) i përfill dhe i do errësirën dhe vuajtjet shpirtërore për një kohë aq të gjatë.
Pse ndodhi kështu me Nënën Tereze nuk është e vështirë të shqarohet: Ajo i ishte përbetuar Zotit se do të përfillte e do të pranonte çdo kërkesë dhe vepër të tij.
Në çastin kur bindet se errësira dhe vuajtja ishin vepër e Krishtit Zot, fillon t’i dojë dhe t’i çmojë. Këtë e thotë qartas një një letër dërguar atit Neuner në prill tëe vitit 1961:

“Për herë të parë në këto njëmbëdhjetë vite ia kam dalë ta dua errësirën për arsye se tash besoj se ajo është një pjesë, një pjesë krejt e vogël e erresirës dhe e vuajtjes së Krishtit në tokë. Ai më ka mësuar ta pranoj si “pjesë shpirtërore të veprës së tij”
Njëmend sot kam ndjerë një gëzim të thellë që Krishti nuk do ta përjetojë më agoninë e Tij, dëshiron ta përmbushë (realizojë) nëpërmjet meje”.

Kjo ështe dëshmi dhe formë e martirizimit, dëshmi nëpërmjet vuajtjeve e në vuajtje.

Se gjithë ajo  që ndodhte në shpirtin e Nënës Tereze ishte vepër e Hyjit, dëshmohet dhe nga ky vlerësim i atit Brian:

“Pa errësirën e saj të brendshme, pa e njohur dëshirën e tillë të dashurisë dhe dhimbjen që nuk është e dashur (nga Zoti) dhe pa identifikimin e jashtëzakonshëm me të varfërit, Nëna Tereze nuk do ta kishte fituar besimin dhe zemrat e tyre me atë thellësi”, dhe “Vuajtja e Nënës Tereze kishte mbërritur në fazën më intime: të marrëdhënies me Zotin. Dhe në gjakimin (zellin) e saj për shpëtimin e të tjerëve, e përqafoi në masën e plotë këtë vuajtje në mënyrë që të varfërit që i donte, mund ta provonin në mënyrë e plotë dashurinë e Zotit. Si rrjedhojë e kësaj, errësira e saj u bë bekim i saj më i madh: ‘sekreti i saj më i thellë’, në realitet ishte dhuntia e saj më e madhe”.

Me përvojën dhe me veprim e vet, Nëna Tereze, jo vetëm e pasuroi dhe i dha një përmasë sa të thellë,aq të ndërliqshme konceptit të errësirës dhe vuajtjeve shpirtërore, që i cilësoi paraardhësit dhe pasardhësit e Shën Gjonit të Kryqit, po me mendimet e veta dhe me mënyrën e besimit në dashurinë e Hyjit dhe bartjen e kësaj dashurie tek njerëzit, që janë bazë e traditës së krishterimit, mbetet një shembull i veçantë, në figurë për shumëçka e papërsëritshme.


Torrkerry




nga koimuniteti katolik

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ademmerovci

8)	FUNDI QË SJELL NË FILLIM.

Çeshtja e besimit të Nënës Tereze në Hyjin dhe në dashurinë e tij dhe puna e saj që këtë dashuri ta përhapë tek njerëzit në mënyrë që ata ta duan njëri-tjetrin siç i do Hyji krijesat e veta, duke mos kursyer asgjë të qenies së vet, nuk mund të ketë asnjëherë fund për arsye se sa herë që gërmohet nëpër tekstet e lutjeve të saj, të letrave e të mendimeve të thëna në raste të ndryshme, do të zbulohen gjëra të veçanta e të qenësishme, që lidhen me botën konkrete të njeriut dhe me botën hyjnore, të cilat për Nënën ishin të pandara.

Duke pasur parasysh këtë, po e përfundoj këtë punim me tri mendime të saj, që dëshmojnë përshpirtshmërinë e jashtëzakonshme, njësimin me Hyjin dhe Birin e tij, Krishtin, dhe pëmasën hyjnore sa të gjerë aq të thellë, që ishte e pranishme në shpirtin e saj nga mosha e rinisë së hershme, po që në rrjedhë të kohëve, sidomos pas thirrjes së dytë të Krishtit (më 10 shtator 1946), u bë më e dukshme dhe mori përmasa gjithnjë e më të mëdha sa njerëz të zakonshëm, bashkëpunëtorë, drejtues shpirtërorë dhe prelatë të lartë, që e takuan dhe e panë në veprim e përditshëm, e cilësuan “Krishti i gjallë në mes të njerëzve”:

“Përulësia më e madhe është të dish se je një hiç.
Këtë do ta njohësh kur ta takosh Hyjin në lutje.
Kur je ballë për ballë me Zotin, nuk mund të njohësh tjetër veç se je një hiç, se s’ke asgjë.
Hyji flet në heshtje e zemrës sate.
Nëse vihesh në lutje para Zotit dhe në heshtje, sigurisht se Zoti do të të flasë. Pra, do të mësosh se je asgjë.
Vetëm kur të realizosh hiçin tënd, zbrazëtinë tënde, është Zoti që mund ta mbushë nga vetja e tij”.

                                                                    *

“Të jem e shenjtë domethënë :mace e verdhe: ë lirohem (të heq dorë) nga gjithçka që nuk është Zot. T’ia shpaloj zemrën e ta zbraz nga të gjitha gjërat e krijuara; të jetoj në varfëri dhe e terhequr. 
Të heq dorë nga vullneti im, nga prirjet e mia, nga ëndrrat e mia dhe nga fantazimet e mia dhe të bëhem një skllavë e vullnetshme e vullnetit të Zotit”.

                                                                     *

“Nëse ndonjëherë do të bëhem e shenjtë, do të jem pa dyshim një shenjtëreshë e ‘fshehur’:  do të mungoj vijimisht në parajsë që të shkoj mbi tokë për t’ua ndezur dritën atyre që janë në errësirë”.


Është vështirë të gjenden shembuj të këtillë të dashurisë hyjnore dhe të shenjtërimit shprehur kaq thellësisht sesa nëpërmjet këtyre mendimeve të Nënës Tereze.
Mirëpo, sikur Nëna Tereze të mos kishte thënë, shprehur asnjë mendim, veprim dhe flijimi i saj vijueshëm për rreth gjashtëdjethë vjet rresht për tjetrin, sidomos për të varfërit nga më të varfërit, pa marrë parasysh përkatësinë dhe hapësirën gjegrafike, e përligjin dashurinë e saj të jashtëzakonshme për njeriun dhe shenjtërimin e saj, siç e thotë ajo vetë : “Shenjtëria është bashkimi me Zotin, në lutje dhe në veprim”.
Deri në frymën e fundit Nëna Tereze jetoi, veproi dhe i përmbushi këto virtyte.

Kështu mbaron studimi i profesorit Anton Berisha. Del në pah një gua e fortë që ia ka kushtuar Zotit dhe të tjerëve gjithçka! Me të vërtetën një shenjtereshë të madhe!

Torrkerry

----------


## ademmerovci

Zoti ia ka dhënë këtë person të shenjtë kishës tonë që është në Shqipëri.
Duke e njohur më mirë, mund të kuptoimë çfarë Zoti dëshiron prej nesh!


“Mua ma kanë dhënë Dhuratën Nobel për paqe. Unë nuk kam kurrfarë nevoje për këtë mirënjohje, as për të holla, por këtë ma kanë dhënë mua, sepse kanë menduar t’i ndihmojnë me këtë të varfërit, të cilëve ne u shërbëjmë, sepse të gjithë janë vëllazërit dhe motrat tona...
Atë qka jeni duke bërë për mua, nuk e bëni vetëm për mua, por për të varfërit e mi, për Krishtin i cili vuan në ta...
Mos grumbulloni për vete shumë pasuri mbi tokë, ku tenja e ndryshku i brejnë e ku vjedhësit birojnë muret e i vjedhin, por bashkoni për vete visare në qiell, ku nuk i brejnë as tenja as ndryshku, ku vjedhësit nuk i birojnë muret e s’mund  t’i vjedhin. Sepse ku është visari yt, aty ka për të qenë edhe zemra jote”.

NËNA TEREZE
(Nëna jonë Tereze, faq.77-78)

Torrkerry



Zoti ia ka dhënë këtë person të shenjtë kishës tonë që është në Shqipëri.
Duke e njohur më mirë, mund të kuptoimë çfarë Zoti dëshiron prej nesh!
AJO NUK ËSHTË VETËM NJË NDER PËR KISHËN TONË DHE PËR KOMBIN TONË: PËR NE AJO ËSHTE NJË IMPENJIM TË FORTË, NJË THIRRJE PËR TË NDRYSHUAR MENTALITETIN DHE PUNËN BARITORE.



“Për motrat tona asgjë posaçe, asgjë nuk do të ndryshojë në shoqërinëë – bashkësinë tonë (edhe pas dhuratën e Shpërblimit Nobel për paqe). Kjo dhuratë, si dhe të gjitha tjerat, tgë cilat e ka fituar Kongregata jonë, janë vetëm për të varfërit tonë”
Nëna Tereze është shpresa e re për të varfërit e mbarë botës, bamirësia më e madhe e tyre, zëri i tyre dhe çdo gjë tjetër...Nëna Tereze është ngushtë e lidhur me të vërfërit, me jetën dhe me problemet e tyre. Stili i punës, i jetës, i shërbimit është gjëra kryesore, motivi, arsyeja, psehi i kësaj pune – jete.

“Puna jonë nuk është punë shoqërore...Në pyetje është respekti, dashuria, devocioni, sepse këtë e bëjmë për Zotin dhe shi për këtë arsye çdo gjë që bëjmë, mundohemi të jetë sa më bukur, sa më mirë. Ne jemi gjithnjë në lidhje me Jezu Krishtin, në veprën e tij, sikurse jemi të lidhur me Të në meshën e shenjtë dhe në Eukaristi. Në Kungim Jezu Krishti e ka trajtën e bukës, ndërsa, në botën e mjerimit, ku njerëzit janë plot varrë, vuajtje, ne e njohim Krishtin, e prekim, e lajmë, i shërbëjmë në këta NJERËZ...Të varfërit janë për ne dhantia e Zotit; ata janë dashuria jonë...Ka shumë lloje varfërie, edhe më e vështirë është varfëria shpirtërore, që e takojmë në Europë, në Amerikë...”

NËNA TEREZE 





Zoti ia ka dhënë këtë person të shenjtë kishës tonë që është në Shqipëri.
Duke e njohur më mirë, mund të kuptoimë çfarë Zoti dëshiron prej nesh!
AJO NUK ËSHTË VETËM NJË NDER PËR KISHËN TONË DHE PËR KOMBIN TONË: PËR NE AJO ËSHTE NJË IMPENJIM TË FORTË, NJË THIRRJE PËR TË NDRYSHUAR MENTALITETIN DHE PUNËN BARITORE.





“Kongregata për ungjillizimin e popujve ka vendosur t’i dërgojë si ndimë të rregullt, per çdo tre muaj 25.000 doll. USA, për nevojë të motrave dhe për mbajtjen e noviciatit në Indi (atëherë ishin më se 100 vajza në noviciat). Unë e refuzova këtë ndihmë të rregullt me këto fjalë:
‘Nuk dëshiroj ta kam një burim as të sigurimit material për motrat e mia. Nuk dëshiroj të kemi të holla në bankë, as ndonjë fitim të siguartë për jetën tonë. Ne lypset të jetojmë në shpresë se do t’na ndihmojë, do të na mbajë Provania hyjnore. Rreziku më i madh për ne është që të pasurohemi...’”
Mbas disa kohe, e njejta Kongregatë ia dërgoi një ndihmë në të holla, por kësaj herë jo më për motra apo për noviciatt, por për të varfërit dhe të gërbulurit. Nëna Tereze e pranoi më gëzim dhe falënderim. Ja, ky është stili i jetës dhe i fesë së Nënës Tereze.


NËNA TEREZE
(Nëna jonë Tereze, faq.79)


Torrkerry





Zoti ia ka dhënë këtë person të shenjtë kishës tonë që është në Shqipëri.
Duke e njohur më mirë, mund të kuptoimë çfarë Zoti dëshiron prej nesh!
AJO NUK ËSHTË VETËM NJË NDER PËR KISHËN TONË DHE PËR KOMBIN TONË: PËR NE AJO ËSHTE NJË IMPENJIM TË FORTË, NJË THIRRJE PËR TË NDRYSHUAR MENTALITETIN DHE PUNËN BARITORE.


Motrat e Nënës Tereze si dhe tërë vepra e madhe e saj, shtëpitë për të sëmurë, për të gërbulur, për ata që janë buzë vdekjes, për fëmijë, për të moshuar, etj., varet vetëm prej Provanisë hyjnore.
Mbi këtë Nëna Tereze tha:

“Ne nuk kemi kurrfarë ndihme fikse, të përcaktuar nga qeveria. Nuk kemi kurrfarë fitimi në veçanti, por e kemi një siguri të madhe: në Zotin, i cili kujdeset për lule, për bari, për shpend, për tërë botën, Ai do të këtë kujdes edhe për ne dhe për njerëzit tanë”.

NËNA TEREZE
(Nëna jonë Tereze, faq.79)


Torrkerry




Zoti ia ka dhënë këtë person të shenjtë kishës tonë që është në Shqipëri.
Duke e njohur më mirë, mund të kuptoimë çfarë Zoti dëshiron prej nesh!
AJO NUK ËSHTË VETËM NJË NDER PËR KISHËN TONË DHE PËR KOMBIN TONË: PËR NE AJO ËSHTE NJË IMPENJIM TË FORTË, NJË THIRRJE PËR TË NDRYSHUAR MENTALITETIN DHE PUNËN BARITORE.



“Ne kemi nevojë për varfëri që të jemi të lira, në mënyrë materiale dhe shpirtërore.
Kemi nevojë për këtë liri, të jemi sa më të ngjashme, sikurse edhe ata që na rrethojnë dhe që mos të jemi të robëruar nga pasuria. Askush nuk mund të na zorisë që të jemi të pasura. Ne lypset vetë ta zgjedhim që të jemi të varfëra; Krishti e ka zgjedhur  që të jetë i varfër, e për këtë nëse jemi të Krishtit me të vërtetë, atëherë edhe ne duhet të jemi të varfëra...
Ne e kemi edhe kushtin e katërt, atë të varfërisë, që t’iu shërbëjmë të varfërve ndër më të varfërit, Krishtit i cili është i pranishëm në këta njerëz . Sipas këtij kushti ne varemi plotësisht prej Provanisë hyjnore”.

NËNA TEREZE

Torrkerry



Zoti ia ka dhënë këtë person të shenjtë kishës tonë që është në Shqipëri.
Duke e njohur më mirë, mund të kuptoimë çfarë Zoti dëshiron prej nesh!
AJO NUK ËSHTË VETËM NJË NDER PËR KISHËN TONË DHE PËR KOMBIN TONË: PËR NE AJO ËSHTE NJË IMPENJIM TË FORTË, NJË THIRRJE PËR TË NDRYSHUAR MENTALITETIN DHE PUNËN BARITORE.


“Të varfërit janë shumë të pasur në shpirt dhe kanë nevojë të madhe për t’i pranuar, për dashuri e pastaj edhe për t’u ndihmuar...
Për t’i kuptuar sa më mirë dhe për t’iu ndihmuar të varfërve ne lypset të jetojmë si ata, në varfëri. Vetëm një gjë na dallon në mes veti: ata janë të varfër dhe të mjerë padashtas, sepse janë të detyruar të jenë të tillë, ndërsa ne e kemi zgjedhur vullnetarisht dhe lirisht varfërinë”.

NËNA TEREZE
(Nëna jonë Tereze, faq.80)

Torrkerry.



Nëse dëshirojmë ta dimë çfarë është krishterimi, le të kërkojmë ta kuptojmë, me hirin e Zotit, avenimentin e Krishtit në Nënën Tereze, avenimentin që e bëri atë shenjtëreshë që ne e admirojmë sot.

“Ne i përkasim Zotit dhe njerëzve, në veçanti atyre që vuajnë. Ne nuk kemi drejt të përdorim asgjë çka iu përket atyre. Nuk hamë asgjë në shtëpitë e të pasurve, kështu që të mund të themi edhe të varfërve: nuk hamë asgjë kur jemi jashtë shtëpisë tonë...”

“Çdo njeriu për mua është si Jezu Krishti. E mbasi është etëm një Krisht, njeriu me të cilin gjendem, të cilit i ndihmoj, vetëm ai ekziston për mua në atë moment”.

NËNA TEREZE
(Nëna jonë Tereze, faq.81)

Torrkerry.


FLITET SHPESH PËR KRISHTERIMIN, PËR SHENJTËRINË...Nuk janë një teori, nuk janë një moral, nuk janë një kulturë, nuk janë një filozofi, nuk janë një teologji...Janë avenimenti nëpërmjet të cilit Krishti mishërohet në ne e ne pranojmë që ai të na “hyjnizojë”. Nëna Tereze na mëson këtë.

“Nëna jonë Tereze sot është dëshmitaria më autentike, më e spikatur e forcës dhe e lirisë nga pasuria, e varfërisë ungjillore, e cikla shëndriti si meteor në ditët tona. 
Ajo është porosia e mishërruar e Krishtit të mishëruar për ne.
Ajo më së miri na tregon çka domethënë një jetë me Zotin, për Zotin, në dobi dhe në shërbim të njeriut, me fryte dhe vepra të medha, të cilat sot tërë bota i ka njohur dhe i ka pranuar me dashuri. Ajo dëshmon se si mund të fillohet plotësisht jeta për të tjerët dhe sa e madhe, sa e fortë, sa e frytshme, sa e dobishme, është dashuria vetmohuese, e cila nuk kërkon asgjë për veti, por pa rezervë, iu jipet të tjerëve”.

(Nëna jonë Tereze, faq.81)

Torrkerry

“DUANI TË AFËRMIN TËND PORSI VETVETEN”

Vitin 1955...Filloi aksioni e mbledhjes së fëmijëve: nëpër rrugë të errta të qytetit, nëpër lagje të varfëra, ndër familje, shpesh edhe nëpër mbeturina, të gjuajtur, si dhe procesi i bindjes nënave që t’ i lindin fëmijët, pastaJ t’iu japin motrave, të cilat do t’ i risin dhe do të kujdesohen për ta.
Për këtë,me krenari dhe kënaqësi të madhe Nëna Tereze tha:
“Gjer më tani, ne kur nuk e kemi dëbuar asnjë njeri, asnjë fëmijë. Gjithmonë e kemi të gatshëm edhe një vend, edhe një shtrat edhe për një fëmijë”.

Këta fëmijë, të cilët me siguri do t’i rrëmbente vdekja, mjerimi,, Nëna Tereze i shpëton dhe i aftëson për jetën.

(Nëna jonë Tereze, faq.86)

Torrkerry

FLITET SHPESH PËR KRISHTERIMIN, PËR SHENJTËRINË...Nuk janë një teori, nuk janë një moral, nuk janë një kulturë, nuk janë një filozofi, nuk janë një teologji...Janë avenimenti nëpërmjet të cilit Krishti mishërohet në ne e ne pranojmë që ai të na “hyjnizojë”. Nëna Tereze na mëson këtë.

“Ja, po ju japë një shembull të gjallë, nga jeta: një njeri tejet i pasur dhe në pozitë mjaft të lartë shoqërore, kur zbuloi se e ka gërbulën, u detyruar të dalë nga shtëpia dhe ta lëshojë detyrën e lartë shoqërore.
Edhe gruaja i tha: Ti e di mirë se nëse nuk do të largohesh prej shtëpisë, bijat tona nuk do të mund të martohen, pra, dil prej stëpisë!
Ai erdhi në një shtëpi për të varfër, në slums-a  dhe nuk dëshironte asgjë, as të mjekohet, por vetëm të vdesë.
Motrat e gjetën një ditë, ja lanë varrët, ja përgatitën shtratin.
Ai e përjetoi në veti një jetë krejt të re dhe tha: Tani unë besoj se Zoti më do!
Dashuria e Krishtit u tregua nëpërmjet të motrave...
Tani ai është dora e dhjathtë për ne, për çdo veprim, për çdo punë apo mjekim, shkollim.
Njeriu u ndërrua, përjetoi një ndryshim të madh vetëm kur e përjetoi së është i dashur”.

NËNA TEREZE
(Nëna jonë Tereze, faq.92)

Torrkerry.


PËR TË GËRBULURIT, SIPAS SHEMBULLIT TË KRISHTIT

“Shumë e vështirë është t’i bindësh këta njerëz se Zoti s’e ka dënuar njeriun që të vuajë, posaçe kur është në pyetje gërbula.
Kemi pasur edhe raste të tilla, dramatike kur i kanë mbytur ata që janë shëruar nga gërbula, ndonjë herë edhe vetë familja e tyre.
Për këtë jemi detyruar që të krijojmë qëndra –qyteza të posaçme për ta, kështu që aty të mund të jetojnë, punojnë, të formojnë familje.
Sot bëhet një mjekim efikas, me siguri e shëron njeriun nga gërbula, kuptohet nëse lajmërohet me kohë. Ky mjekim kushton mjaft dhe mjekimi zgjat afro 6 muaj. 
Duke iu falënderuar bamirësve tanë, puna gjithnjë shkon përpara dhe këta njerëz gjithnjë fitojnë vullnetin për jetë....
Ne kemi me mijëra e milionë të gërbulur...Një herë për Kërshendella shkova t’i vizitoj  dhe iu thashë se të gjithë atë që kanë, është dhanti i Zotit, se Zoti i do ata në mënyrë të veçantë, se Zoti është afër tyre, se sëmundja e tyre uk është mëkat.
Një plak, plotësisht i shterrur nga gërbula, u mundua t’më afrohet dhe më tha:
“Të lutem, përsërite edhe një herë se kurrë se kam dëgjuar këtë. Gjithnjë kam dëgjuar se nuk na do askush. Sa bukur është të di se më do Zoti!”.


NËNA TEREZE
(Nëna jonë Tereze, faq.93-94)

Torrkerry.




FLITET SHPESH PËR KRISHTERIMIN, PËR SHENJTËRINË...Nuk janë një teori, nuk janë një moral, nuk janë një kulturë, nuk janë një filozofi, nuk janë një teologji...Janë avenimenti nëpërmjet të cilit Krishti mishërohet në ne e ne pranojmë që ai të na “hyjnizojë”. Nëna Tereze na mëson këtë.


“E di se kur preki gjymtyrët të cilat qelben në çdo anë, unë jam duke e prekur trupin e Krishtit, në të njëjtën mënyrë sikurse e pranoj nën hije të Bukës në Kungimin Shenjtë.
Kjo bindje, ky besim edhe më jep kurajë dhe fuqi, që përndryshe me siguri nuk do ta kisha, po mos të besoja se jam duke e prekur – mjekuar Krishtin nën hije të të gërbulurëve”.
Për një vepër – punë kaq të vështirë dhe të rrezikshëm me të vërtetë lypset të jetë feja e fortë dhe dashuria e madhe, jo vetëm për të lëvizur edhe kodrat e malet, por aq më e tepër sot tërë opinionin publik botëror, për t’i prekur zemrat e njerëzve, e të pasurve në dobi të të varfërve, të gërbulurve për t’iu kthyer dëshirën për jetën, për t’i rrëzuar shumë paragjykime apo besime të gabuara fetare, për ta afruar mbarë njerëzimin për një vepër të tillë....Ky është fryti i fesë së gjallë, e cila ia jep njeriut një shikim të ri, më të thellë, që nuk e lë që njeriu të jetojë në periferi, në sypërfaqe të jetës apo të njarjeve botërore, në atë të fenomenologjisë së përditshme, por e shtyn, e nxiton për një shikim shumë më të thellë, i cili, në frymëzim të dashurisë dhe të bijësisë na bën të kujtojmë problemet, vuajtjet, çeshtjet, tragjeditë e të tjerëve dhe jo vetëm këtë, por edhe të angazhohemi deri në fund të ndërmarrim diçka për ta, në këtë rast për të gërbulurit.

NËNA TEREZE
(Nëna jonë Tereze, faq.94-95)

Torrkerry.


“Nevojat e kohës janë vullneti i Hyjit për ne” (Atë Teodozi Florentini).
Shënjtëria është të jesh i vetëdijshëm se Zoti të therret me ngjarjet e përditshme, me realitetin e përditshëm.

“Ku të tjerët shohin vajë dhe mjerim, i krishteri lypset ta shohë dhe ta zbulojë Krishtin, i cili vuan dhe shansën, mundësinë që edhe ne të bashkëpunojmë me Kryqin e Krishtit, t’i ndihmojmë dhe t’ia lehtësojmë, aq sa kemi mundësi.
Ku të tjerët shohin mjerime, padrejtësira, pra protestojnë, apo me armë dëshirojnë ta fitojnë mundësinë e jetës,, të drejtat e tyre, i krishteri armatoset me dashuri, vetëmohim, duresë dhe del në sheshin e jetës së përditshme për të bërë mirë, për të qenë dëshmitar i dashurisë.
Ku të tjerët shohin vdekje , absurde, i krishteri sheh jetënm shpreson, dhe angazhohet pas kursim, lufton për një ardhmëri të re”

(Nëna jonë Tereze, faq.94-95)

Torrkerry.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Une nuk e di pse duhet te hapen tema te tilla ne forum!
Ishte kush ishte Nene Tereza ,muslimane ose katolike , budiste ose cifute, ajo eshte e vdekur.
Punoi ose nuk punoi per popullin shqiptar , cfar rendesie ka kjo ?!!
Neve kemi politikanet tane , qe nuk ja varin hiq per kete komb dhe jane te gjalle! NE vend qe te kapemi tek politikanet tone, neve kapemi tek nene Tereza e vdekur pasi nuk paska be asgje per neve.
Mendoj se si teme , nuk ka kuptim, edhe sikur mos ta duam nene terezen per faktin qe ska be gje pershqiptaret, neve duhet te respetojme ate nga vet fakti qe ishte shqiptare!

Me Respekt GV_USA

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Kur lexova kete pacavure,deshirova aq shume te isha djale e te te kepusja nje te share te mire,se vec kete lloj pergjigje mertoni ju kelyshe idiote islamike!Cfare keni qe e krruani ju me Nene Terezen?Cfare te keqe i solli ajo kombit shqiptar?Cfare te mirash po i sillni ju qe na trumpetoni ketu ndjenjat kombetare?Ajo s'ishte as kurve,as mashruese,as hajdute,as nuk vuri pasuri mbi vuajtjet e te tjereve,etj.Ajo se ka mohuar kurre qe ka qene shqipetare.Ishte nje njeri i vecante qe iu perkushtua me mish e shpirt nje kauze.E per kete te dashur nuk ka Zot qe mos ta shohe si bijen e tij.Thjesht per vepren e saj krenohemi ne si shqipetare!Nje femije shqiptar ngre flamurin ne nje shkolle greke dhe ne na behet zemra mal dhe 100 gazeta shkruajne per te!Jo me nje figure si Nene Tereza.Turp te kini!Cdo njeri i mire duhet te respektohet!

----------


## Darius

Spo di ti shqip qe je lindur e rritur aty, e jo me Tereze qe ka ikur foshnje nga trojet shqiptare. 

Per temen, mjafton fakti qe Nene Tereza ishte shqiptare dhe e pranonte kete gje, qe te konsiderohet si krenari kombetare. Mund te mos kete bere gje konkrete per Shqiperine apo Kosove apo Maqedonine por thjesht fakti qe eshte nje bamirese te ciles ju perunj nje bote e tere dhe qe kjo bamirese ishte bije shqiptare, ka nje vlere te pallogaritshme per kombin tone. Kur shqiptaret akuzohen si trafikante droge dhe prostitucioni dhe etiketohen si komb barbare, mjafton te permendesh Terezen dhe i kujton botes se ky popull di te linde dhe vigane te tille qe i sherbejne gjithe njerezimit. Se kuptoj kete antipatine tuaj patologjike ndaj nje plake te vdekur. Vjen ngaqe nuk ishte muslimane dhe me keq, e krishtere apo sepse ishte thjesht femer? Si sju vjen turp mer!!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Stentori

Te nderuar forumist, u drejtohem atyre qe adhurojn figuren e  Nenes Tereze, po e them adhurim per arsye se te krishteret adhurojn persona e ndersa ne muslimanet pelqejm apo preferojm sepse feja jone na meson se adhurimi eshte i ndaluar.Adhurojm vetem ALLAHUN.xh.sh.

Me thuani nje gje qe Nena Tereze ka be per shqiptaret ??? vertet jam kurioz kete ta mesoje nga ju,une per vedi sdij se ajo ka be dicka.
Ju lus pa ofendime te pergjigjeni sepse fjalori i pist ketu ska vend po te bashkebisedojm ashtu sic na ka hije dhe pse kemi dallime ne fe.

Me respekt Stentori-ALAHU ESHTE ME I MADHI

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## altint71

Kta lloj individesh munduhen te zvogelojne nje figure gjigante,
Akoma me teper qekur ajo eshte bere e shenjte.,per te vetmen arsye se  keta persona jane vegel e talebanve,
Po duke u munduar per te  zvogeluar kete figur dhe ate te skenderbeut sic ben sistematikisht dhe tek temat e tjera te hapura nuk ben gje tjeter po shton urretjen tek njerzit per taleban te till e per fene qe ai don te perhapi,duke vepruar sic vepronin turku apo serbi.
Nen Tereza krahas qe eshte nje personalitet i kombit Shqiptar eshte edhe e Shenjt,du here motivi per te prur respekt .
Provo te besh nje miting te flasesh keshtu atje ne vendin tim ,dhe e sheh se si perfundon more i shkret e mer pergjigjen ti dhe ato ndyrsirat e tjere si ty.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Te nderuar forumist, u drejtohem atyre qe adhurojn figuren e  Nenes Tereze, po e them adhurim per arsye se te krishteret adhurojn persona e ndersa ne muslimanet pelqejm apo preferojm sepse feja jone na meson se adhurimi eshte i ndaluar.Adhurojm vetem ALLAHUN.xh.sh.
> 
> Me thuani nje gje qe Nena Tereze ka be per shqiptaret ??? vertet jam kurioz kete ta mesoje nga ju,une per vedi sdij se ajo ka be dicka.
> Ju lus pa ofendime te pergjigjeni sepse fjalori i pist ketu ska vend po te bashkebisedojm ashtu sic na ka hije dhe pse kemi dallime ne fe.
> 
> Me respekt Stentori-ALAHU ESHTE ME I MADHI


Une personalisht nuk e audhorj nene terezen por e admiroj ate si nje shqiptare qe krijoi nje emer ne bote pa llogaritur se kishte kryq ne qafe apo besonte ne allahu apo besonte ne buda apo besonte ne drasa druri. Ajo se cfare me acaron eshte se gjithe keta hipokrite hedhin balte mbi figuren e saj se ajo ka qene e krishtere. Ajo eshte dhe do jete nder I kombit se ka perfaqsuar emrin shqiptare me dinjitet nee boten tokesore.

Ardi

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> Ajo i ka fitu meritat tashme ju lodhni kot smundeni me heq as edhe nje presje nga meritat e saj....


Meritat e saja nuk ia merr askush, por nuk deshirojm qe ti jepen merita kombetare, qe kurr nuk i kishte, por merita te vatikanit, kalkutes etj. shum OK ska asgje ketu per te kendershtu, por jo merita kombetare.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## E=mc²

> Kur lexova kete pacavure,deshirova aq shume te isha djale e te te kepusja nje te share te mire,se vec kete lloj pergjigje mertoni ju kelyshe idiote islamike!Cfare keni qe e krruani ju me Nene Terezen?Cfare te keqe i solli ajo kombit shqiptar?Cfare te mirash po i sillni ju qe na trumpetoni ketu ndjenjat kombetare?Ajo s'ishte as kurve,as mashruese,as hajdute,as nuk vuri pasuri mbi vuajtjet e te tjereve,etj.Ajo se ka mohuar kurre qe ka qene shqipetare.Ishte nje njeri i vecante qe iu perkushtua me mish e shpirt nje kauze.E per kete te dashur nuk ka Zot qe mos ta shohe si bijen e tij.Thjesht per vepren e saj krenohemi ne si shqipetare!Nje femije shqiptar ngre flamurin ne nje shkolle greke dhe ne na behet zemra mal dhe 100 gazeta shkruajne per te!Jo me nje figure si Nene Tereza.Turp te kini!Cdo njeri i mire duhet te respektohet!


Te lumshin duarte, dhe une do doja te kisha nje kulture rruge t'i fusja nje te share po nuk ma lejon edukata dhe personaliteti. 

P.s Mos hidhni hi ne syt e Shqipetareve se jane dine vlerat dhe meritat Nene Terezes, vetem kombesia qe ka na nderon, dhe asgje me teper. Te jemi krenar qe nga Shqiperia ka dal nje njeri i till qe sot e kesaj dite ka nje feste nderkombetare per nder te nje Shqiptare. Shkoni villni vrere per ato njerez qe shiten Shqiperin, qe perdhosen flamur, qe na futen thiken pas shpine. Dhe jo per nje njeri qe ka ngritur imazhin Shqiptar.

Kalofshi mire.

----------


## A_Tilda

> Meritat e saja nuk ia merr askush, por nuk deshirojm qe ti jepen merita kombetare, qe kurr nuk i kishte, por merita te vatikanit, kalkutes etj. *por jo merita kombetare*.


Cdo shqiptar  ndjehet krenar per Nene Terezen...nuk e di se cfar merite kombetare me e madhe i duhet Nene Terezez...  kete e di edhe ti shum mire...por nuk don qe ta pranosh .... gjithsesi eshte opinjoni i jot, qe nuk ul aspak  vlerat e Nene Terezes .

----------


## ocean

Nene Tereza eshte nje simbol i paharruheshem i kombit shqiptare, sepse me bamiresine e saje te jashtzakonshme per mbare njerezimin, pa dallim race, feje, apo kombi sakrifikoi te gjitha per ti ndihmuar femijet jetima, varfnjaket, te semuret e kushdo qe ia shtriu doren per ndihme, dhe ne kete menyre ia zbardhi fytyren "kogja te njollosur" sadopak popullit shqiptare.  Madje ne fillim kishte vepruar edhe kunder urdherit te kishes kur kishte braktisur seline e kishes ku banonte dhe kishte dalur ne rruge per te qene me afer femijeve jetima qe kishin nevoje per ndihme.   

Prandaj sa i perket temes per mendimin Nena Tereze eshte simbol i kombit shqiptare sepse *simbolizon humanizmin e kombit shqiptare kudo ne bote*.

Pershendetje

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

